# 2021 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## cnet24

@Ware has this been created yet?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> @Ware has this been created yet?


You just did. Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech

I will say that the only thing I've done so far is hit my PRG overseed with some fert because it was looking pretty sad. I've also been rotary mowing (gasp!) it since January 1 due to the dogs kicking tons of mulch into the back yard.


----------



## cnet24

Let's get this party started!!

Got out the boys and ran for about 20 minutes to make sure I had no issues prior to spring scalp. I'll be completing this in the next 3 weeks. Ready to get the season started!


----------



## Theycallmemrr

I do not know if this counts but I purchased my fertilizer for the year on clearance from Lowe's, planted 7 Forsythias and finished mulching by beds in the back yard last week and will be planting 5 Serviceberry and 1 post oak tomorrow.


----------



## bassadict69

I sprayed dithiopyr at the full rate...


----------



## Cdub5_

Theycallmemrr said:


> I do not know if this counts but I purchased my fertilizer for the year on clearance from Lowe's, planted 7 Forsythias and finished mulching by beds in the back yard last week and will be planting 5 Serviceberry and 1 post oak tomorrow.


You are going to have some pretty colors come spring!! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

@cnet24 I wish you lived closer. I'd love to "borrow" that Bluebird. My SunJoe is a decent substitute but nothing beats the real deal.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

Cdub5_ said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if this counts but I purchased my fertilizer for the year on clearance from Lowe's, planted 7 Forsythias and finished mulching by beds in the back yard last week and will be planting 5 Serviceberry and 1 post oak tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have some pretty colors come spring!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I hope so. I keeping my expectations low for this season as I just planted them and I am expecting a little shock from transplanting. But next season I hope to have lots of color. For me the only thing positive from corona is I finally was able to start working on my backyard and this is phase 2 of that project.


----------



## Slim 1938

Finished up my sprayer build. I'm really itching to try it out. https://youtu.be/KVAB0D4c8PU


----------



## gooodawgs

@cnet24 I love that setup! When verticutting, do you put your pre-em out right afterwards?

I wasn't sure if disturbing the barrier hurts the effects of pre-em or not...


----------



## cnet24

Redtwin said:


> @cnet24 I wish you lived closer. I'd love to "borrow" that Bluebird. My SunJoe is a decent substitute but nothing beats the real deal.


It will be my first year using a verticutter during the scalp, and I also plan to add light verticutting to my routine this year. The past few years I've ended up with severe scalping at my desired HOC late in the season, so hoping this will help. I had an electric VonHaus unit prior that was very small and just tore up my grass. Upgraded at the end of last year.


----------



## cnet24

Slim 1938 said:


> Finished up my sprayer build. I'm really itching to try it out.


Heck yeah! Nice build


----------



## Redtwin

cnet24 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @cnet24 I wish you lived closer. I'd love to "borrow" that Bluebird. My SunJoe is a decent substitute but nothing beats the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my first year using a verticutter during the scalp, and I also plan to add light verticutting to my routine this year. The past few years I've ended up with severe scalping at my desired HOC late in the season, so hoping this will help. I had an electric VonHaus unit prior that was very small and just tore up my grass. Upgraded at the end of last year.
Click to expand...

The SunJoe does a pretty good job of getting a nice clean cut but I think I overdid it last year. My motto was "If it's something that is good to do, then it must be great to over-do it". Not true with verticutting (or fertilizer... or herbicides). I was also a little late in the season when I did it. Luckily, we had a warm fall and the turf recovered. This year, like you, I plan on doing some light verticutting maybe monthly.


----------



## FATC1TY

Reminds me I need to find a sunny day on the coming weeks and get the oil changed, grease up, backlap, and get everything tuned in for the scalp.

Kind of half thinking about doing it AFTER the scalp, since I will have time for green up.


----------



## Redtwin

FATC1TY said:


> Reminds me I need to find a sunny day on the coming weeks and get the oil changed, grease up, backlap, and get everything tuned in for the scalp.
> 
> Kind of half thinking about doing it AFTER the scalp, since I will have time for green up.


I plan on the scalp being pretty rough on my reel so I will clean and backlap afterwards.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Forgot to post but sprayed prodiamine and simizne on the front lawn.


----------



## rotolow

Greencast dinged on Pre-Em & Large Patch. I sprayed Prodiamine and preventative Azoxy/Propi mix. I tossed in the remnants of last years Imidicloprid/Bifenthrin because it can't hurt...

I'm about 30% greened up but I'm expecting more frost before put out any fert.

Paaaaaaaaatience. I've got the itch.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prodiamine and simizne on the back yard.
Sprayed prodiamine and isoxben in the flower beds.

This was done yesterday.


----------



## ag_fishing

Did my first cut of the year with my new bagger to not leave anything old in the yard. I probably dumped out the bags 10 times as there's about 4.5 years of clippings and I can actually see the soil now beneath the grass. Also put down dimension


----------



## Uk0724

Got all the diesel equipment out of the cold shop and ran each one up to operating temperature. About another 60 days and they'll be working hard!


----------



## LakeMaryLawn

I looked at it with a side-eye and cursed at it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Soil drenched all the crepe myrtles to stop black sooty mold


----------



## CamaroGuy

CenlaLowell said:


> Soil drenched all the crepe myrtles to stop black sooty mold


What is the name of the soil drench you used? Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

CamaroGuy said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soil drenched all the crepe myrtles to stop black sooty mold
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of the soil drench you used? Thanks.
Click to expand...

imidacloprid is the product and I watched this video to understand how to do it.


----------



## Catch

Applied RGS and Air 8 at 3 Oz per 1000 on front and back lawns. Applied peat moss on entire back lawn to help aid with fungus on St. Aug. Watering in now. It was beautiful day in South Louisiana.


----------



## ionicatoms

rotolow said:


> Greencast dinged on Pre-Em & Large Patch. I sprayed Prodiamine and preventative Azoxy/Propi mix.


Here we go with large patch season...


----------



## AUspicious

I broadcast my granular pre-em yesterday. Entered some new products in the greenkeeper app today, just to prep for future applications. I also did a lot of research on DIY walk-behind sprayers. That'll be my next project once I find a buyer for my spare kidney.


----------



## erdons

Earlier in the week dropped a cocktail of Celcius, Image, MSMA and Sedgehammer. Weeds got absolutely wrecked, today gave my lawn a scalping down to 1/4 inch. I wanted to drop a preemergent, but want to dethatch first.


----------



## claydus

Spot treated some POA with some Netgate 37WG. Last applied in December and killed the actively growing POA then. Thankfully haven't seen any POA seed heads this year so far.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Catch said:


> Applied RGS and Air 8 at 3 Oz per 1000 on front and back lawns. Applied peat moss on entire back lawn to help aid with fungus on St. Aug. Watering in now. It was beautiful day in South Louisiana.


Too early for liquid micro-nutrients?

I am missing my sprayer and would like to throw something down!


----------



## Slim 1938

Finally got to use new sprayer I built.. Sprayed backyard,front yard,side ditch and alley with prodiamine at half rate. Probably took me ten minutes total to spray everything. It took longer to weigh and mix everything than it did to spray.


----------



## Backyardigans

Pre emergent app and soil test! Once results are back. Will then tackle a plan for this year!


----------



## Catch

@UltimateLawn it might be a little early. The st. Augustine here is greening up a bit. This week our weather is in the 70's all week. Last fall my back lawn was hammered with sod web worms followed by brown patch. After applying curative rates of heritage and eagle ew, the grass started to green before dormancy. I wanted to get the rgs out early this year. I will be spoon feeding monthly on top of my typical fertilizer plan. Actually ill be using all N-ext products on back lawn and will be comparing that with my front.


----------



## gkaneko

Slim 1938 said:


> Finally got to use new sprayer I built.. Sprayed backyard,front yard,side ditch and alley with prodiamine at half rate. Probably took me ten minutes total to spray everything. It took longer to weigh and mix everything than it did to spray.


What's going on with that curb transition in the second picture? It looks like the grass is growing onto the road.


----------



## Slim 1938

@gkaneko Yea the curb ends where you see it and then there's a big dip where pics cut off. I'm on a corner lot at the edge of town. They poured the curb and built road thinking they were going to do do cul de sac but instead opened it up to a county road. I pic angle is deceiving to. Curb actually lines up with shop.


----------



## heart_helper

Two days ago, removed some dead grass, not a scalp, just to put down some lines to follow for pre emergent. 
Sprayed prodiamine yesterday. 
Today, utility company did this to my side yard🤬🤬


----------



## Slim 1938

Man @heart_helper that sucks ***.


----------



## Redtwin

At least they put down some wood so it won't be a complete disaster... just a partial disaster.


----------



## heart_helper

"We will repair anything we mess up. Need me to move my cars? No." Nice little jog by the suburban.
I guess I can't really complain, it is a right of way. Kids played many games in the yard over 25 years.
Really like Slim's sprayer set up.


----------



## Trippel24

This was before, but mowed and edged. Super disappointed in the prg this year for the first time. 11 year old junior hunt weekend success to improve things.


----------



## GA250

Bought four 50# bags of Sunniland 24-0-11 at Lowes on closeout. All for under $50 with my Military discount!! This will carry me thru the season


----------



## jpos34

Looks like I didn't get fully covered on my Pre-e in October. Sprayed weeds today. Yard covered in this weed mainly. What is it?


----------



## ionicatoms

PictureThis says it's hairy bittercress. I'm not sure.


----------



## jasonbraswell

jpos34 said:


> Looks like I didn't get fully covered on my Pre-e in October. Sprayed weeds today. Yard covered in this weed mainly. What is it?


spurge?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed imiaclorpiad and bifen it on the backyard. We have a lot of rain in the forecast so everything else will be on hold for a week.


----------



## lvlikeyv

ionicatoms said:


> PictureThis says it's hairy bittercress. I'm not sure.


+1 on the hairy bittercress


----------



## UltimateLawn

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed imiaclorpiad and bifen it on the backyard...


@CenlaLowell , what are you spraying imidacloprid and bifen for? My pesticide plans were not starting until at least the end of April.


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed imiaclorpiad and bifen it on the backyard...
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell , what are you spraying imidacloprid and bifen for? My pesticide plans were not starting until at least the end of April.
Click to expand...

I usually start two weeks after I spray pre emergent. So it looks like this.

Feb 1 pre em
Feb 11 insecticide (backyard)
Feb 15 est insecticide (front yard)
March 1 fungicide

This st Augustine I have is hell on wheels for disease. Even went spraying I catch hell every year so far. Since the insecticide last six months and three months I've start hedging my bets on starting early.


----------



## blitz28179

CenlaLowell said:


> Soil drenched all the crepe myrtles to stop black sooty mold


I used my light duty electric pressure washer and they looked awesome afterwards. Took the black right off!


----------



## blitz28179

Redtwin said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @cnet24 I wish you lived closer. I'd love to "borrow" that Bluebird. My SunJoe is a decent substitute but nothing beats the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my first year using a verticutter during the scalp, and I also plan to add light verticutting to my routine this year. The past few years I've ended up with severe scalping at my desired HOC late in the season, so hoping this will help. I had an electric VonHaus unit prior that was very small and just tore up my grass. Upgraded at the end of last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SunJoe does a pretty good job of getting a nice clean cut but I think I overdid it last year. My motto was "If it's something that is good to do, then it must be great to over-do it". Not true with verticutting (or fertilizer... or herbicides). I was also a little late in the season when I did it. Luckily, we had a warm fall and the turf recovered. This year, like you, I plan on doing some light verticutting maybe monthly.
Click to expand...

When you mean "light" verticutting do you mean raising the height up so the cutter doesnt touch the ground? Is that whAT you did late in the season, have it on lowest setting??


----------



## Redtwin

@blitz28179 Last season I was pretty much running it on -10. I think I did bump it up to -5 on the last round or two. I will probably stick to -5 this season. I scalped almost to dirt so I don't feel the need to pull out a bunch of dead matter. I just want to cut the stolons to create more grow points.


----------



## CenlaLowell

blitz28179 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soil drenched all the crepe myrtles to stop black sooty mold
> 
> 
> 
> I used my light duty electric pressure washer and they looked awesome afterwards. Took the black right off!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion. I have a pressure washer so I will use this also


----------



## PhxHeat

Played with the height on the prg. Took it down to just under 3/8".
Hoping to see some bermuda kicking in before too long. Then let the games begin.


----------



## Redtwin

@PhxHeat That looks VERY nice!


----------



## PhxHeat

Thanks @Redtwin.


----------



## PHXCobra

@PhxHeat I'm very jealous of your lawn. Really need to get back on mine.


----------



## PhxHeat

@PhxCobra thanks, it continues to be a work in progress. For me, this year's prg has been a good one. I also do an annual rye in my side and backyard for the dog. It's ok but no where near the same quality and it likes to be cut taller. Next "winter" I'll probably do it all in prg.

Now I maintain and wait on the bermuda.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Spread 0-18-0 on the phosphorous deficient Bermuda lawn, with an extra pass across the lower third where the deficiency seems to be most pronounced. Rain coming tomorrow and more later in the week. 3 weeks out from scalping deadlne. Sure hope all those little gray rocks have melted 100% into the soil by then!


----------



## Uk0724

Changed verti-cut blades with some Dyna Blades. Thanks for recommending them, they were hard to find for an older model Thatchmaster


----------



## SWB

Too wet to put down anything right now but hopefully I'll get these 80 bags of lime spread later this week.


----------



## Catch

Took the front lawn down from 2" to 1.75" getting ready for the scalp in a few weeks. Applied prodiamine on back lawn. Hopefully it wasn't too late.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Mowed cool season grasses(small strip in left of pic, cleaned up Bermuda (still to early to scalp here), and applied preemergent


----------



## Mewwwda

Applied my pre-em. Sprayed 1/3 rates of both Prodiamine and Isoxaben on my front and side lawn. Expecting more rain tomorrow to water it in after being 70° for the past 3 or 4 days.

This was my first real run with my new Chapin push sprayer. Realized I need a lot more practice with this thing to get it dialed in. But I'll say for anyone on the fence about buying a push sprayer or any type of battery powered in general, just do it. Sprayed 17k with a hand pump back pack all of last year and it was much better experience than lugging that thing around on my back and endlessly pumping.


----------



## Redtwin

@Mewwwda Agree 100%!!! Anything over 3000sf is a ton easier with a battery sprayer. You also get a more consistent flow and you don't feel like a fiddler crab when you are done.


----------



## Kdaves12

Evening of 2/24/2021 (Supposed to rain 2/25-2/28)

Applied Barricade pre-em

_3 lbs/1,000 sq ft_
Applied Prophecy Fungicide

_2.5 lbs/1,000 sq ft_

The weather man was right  , so the application was timed perfectly. 
Weekend plans to get mowers out and prepped for scalping once the sun dries everything out next week.


----------



## PhxHeat

Took soil down to be tested on Monday. Received the results Wednesday. Yesterday Thursday, I went shopping.

Today ... after edging, leaf blowing, "vacuuming" with the rotary, and then reel cutting the front; ... I got out the drop spreader. Then following the test results recommendations I put down some
ammonium sulfate to boost nitrogen levels; elemental/soil sulfur to help drop ph; and a small amount of manganese to balance out the micronutrients and make them more easily available for the grass and plants.

I have the front sprinklers running through their weekly cycles now and that should water everything in pretty well.

It is currently 70° of Az perfection. :mrgreen:

Lunch break. Then back out to mow the backyard.


----------



## Mewwwda

Redtwin said:


> @Mewwwda Agree 100%!!! Anything over 3000sf is a ton easier with a battery sprayer. You also get a more consistent flow and you don't feel like a fiddler crab when you are done.


@Redtwin That's hilarious. Although you can get some really insane tricep pumps from the manual back pack, I'd prefer to get those in the gym!

But yeah, the consistent flow is another huge plus.


----------



## david_

Grocery run.


----------



## ag_fishing

Picked up a North Star 31 gallon sprayer  My 4 gallon backpack sprayer just won't cut it for my 32,000sq/ft yard


----------



## Wax0589

Sprayed my first split application of Prodiamine mixed with Image(Imazaquin) and micronutrients, ahead of some rain tomorrow. I have a bad infestation of Tall Fescue in my back yard. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## Trippel24

Scalp to .15.


----------



## AUspicious

Well, I started my scalp today and worked at it for about four hours. Started with the rotary at 1.0". Got two passes done on the front and back lawns and had about 13 33-gal bags of clippings. Then went to the reel mower at 0.75" and did the front. Dropped down to 0.5" and it started raining. Looks like I'll be taking a catch as catch can approach to the rest of the scalp. I want to get down to 0.2". I figure I'll have to make three more passes at progressively lower heights before I get there. Anyway, I'm pretty stoked about mowing season this year.

Update: I was able to finish the front at 0.50" and ended up with 19 bags of clippings.


----------



## daganh62

Scalped and put down pre emergent. Looks like i may need to verticut later this spring.


----------



## FATC1TY

AUspicious said:


> Well, I started my scalp today and worked at it for about four hours. Started with the rotary at 1.0". Got two passes done on the front and back lawns and had about 13 33-gal bags of clippings. Then went to the reel mower at 0.75" and did the front. Dropped down to 0.5" and it started raining. Looks like I'll be taking a catch as catch can approach to the rest of the scalp. I want to get down to 0.2". I figure I'll have to make three more passes at progressively lower heights before I get there. Anyway, I'm pretty stoked about mowing season this year.
> 
> Update: I was able to finish the front at 0.50" and ended up with 19 bags of clippings.


How high was it to start!?

I have 6K and I got one solid 50 gallon bag from my front and I dumped probably another 50 gallons from my back into the woods.

That is a ton of clippings, what a job!


----------



## AUspicious

FATC1TY said:


> AUspicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started my scalp today and worked at it for about four hours. Started with the rotary at 1.0". Got two passes done on the front and back lawns and had about 13 33-gal bags of clippings. Then went to the reel mower at 0.75" and did the front. Dropped down to 0.5" and it started raining. Looks like I'll be taking a catch as catch can approach to the rest of the scalp. I want to get down to 0.2". I figure I'll have to make three more passes at progressively lower heights before I get there. Anyway, I'm pretty stoked about mowing season this year.
> 
> Update: I was able to finish the front at 0.50" and ended up with 19 bags of clippings.
> 
> 
> 
> How high was it to start!?
> 
> I have 6K and I got one solid 50 gallon bag from my front and I dumped probably another 50 gallons from my back into the woods.
> 
> That is a ton of clippings, what a job!
Click to expand...

I stop using my reel mower in the fall and use the rotary to cut at probably two inches. I dropped the rotary down to one inch for the scalp and it was all she could handle. It's just so darn thick. Good problem, I guess. But I think I'll end up verticutting soon. I have stolons on top of stolons on top of stolons, but just soil under that. Virtually no thatch...it's crazy.


----------



## falainwest

PhxHeat said:


> Played with the height on the prg. Took it down to just under 3/8".
> Hoping to see some bermuda kicking in before too long. Then let the games begin.


Wow! gorgeous lawn PhxHeat. What type of fertilizer are you using and how often do you apply it?


----------



## Redtwin

I topdressed the Tifway 419 in my front courtyard area. I scalped to .25" last week, applied some 10-10-10, and put the sand down today.


----------



## ILoveGrits

Trippel24 said:


> Scalp to .15.


That's low! Nice job.



AUspicious said:


> Well, I started my scalp today and worked at it for about four hours. Started with the rotary at 1.0". Got two passes done on the front and back lawns and had about 13 33-gal bags of clippings. Then went to the reel mower at 0.75" and did the front. Dropped down to 0.5" and it started raining. Looks like I'll be taking a catch as catch can approach to the rest of the scalp. I want to get down to 0.2". I figure I'll have to make three more passes at progressively lower heights before I get there. Anyway, I'm pretty stoked about mowing season this year.
> 
> Update: I was able to finish the front at 0.50" and ended up with 19 bags of clippings.


You're more patient than I am. I'd try to jump from 0.5 to 0.25 in one go and see how many times I stalled out before begrudgingly raising the height.


----------



## PhxHeat

@falainwest Thanks
The ferts are basic big box store home depot stuff. This "winter" I've been putting down fert about 5-6 weeks apart for the prg. It seemed to work out pretty well with the blended quick and slow release N. That section of yard is about 1,600 sqft. I'm not super precise when it comes to measuring it as I use a small metal flower pot that is about the same size as a big red solo cup. It works out to be roughly about 3lbs-ish total of product.

For the prg this winter I did the following and it seemed to work out pretty well with my soil and the prg. I watered once every 7-10 days as needed.
Vigoro 29-0-4 (2 scoops)
CHS 15-15-15 (1 scoop)


----------



## Redtwin

ILoveGrits said:


> I'd try to jump from 0.5 to 0.25 in one go and see how many times I stalled out before begrudgingly raising the height.


That's my standard operating procedure when I scalp.


----------



## rjw0283

Redtwin said:


> ILoveGrits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try to jump from 0.5 to 0.25 in one go and see how many times I stalled out before begrudgingly raising the height.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my standard operating procedure when I scalp.
Click to expand...

I went from .5 to .25 the other day and my flex handled it well. It never would have been able to do that before with my old 11blade reel. New 8blade is impressive


----------



## Deltahedge

I got the zero turn out this weekend and took my dormant bermuda down to 2". I know, I know. It's still too high. I finished last season around 2.75". I don't bag the clippings so I usually take it down over a few weeks and try not to smother the entire lawn in dead grass clippings all at once.

I also tried to burn some grass in a test section. It was about 0.875" and it wouldn't burn. I think it would have worked a couple weeks ago, but I'm already starting to see some green-up now, which worked against the fire.


----------



## Trippel24

Yesterday I got my mower all ready to go for the season, since I scalped last week. Sharpened and adjusted HOC on my reel, washed it, ordered an air filter, cleaned the dirtiest fuel filter ever... 1/4 of the bowl was full of sediment, but it always ran fine and started one pull. I was shocked to see it so nasty.


----------



## Trippel24

rjw0283 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveGrits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try to jump from 0.5 to 0.25 in one go and see how many times I stalled out before begrudgingly raising the height.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my standard operating procedure when I scalp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went from .5 to .25 the other day and my flex handled it well. It never would have been able to do that before with my old 11blade reel. New 8blade is impressive
Click to expand...

I went from .5 to .25 to .15 on my scalp. Wasn't happy with the .25 when I was finished, so before making the next few passes I dropped it. Agree though, these machines are pretty tough. I use to have a McClane and no chance would it have been powerful enough to or capable of getting that low.


----------



## Kdaves12

Most likely my last mow on the back yard PRG before the kill off... Really enjoyed it being my first season doing the overseed.






Spent Saturday morning prepping my mowers for the season. 

Oil change

replaced spark plugs

sharpened blades

Scalped the front with the *Toro Prostripe 560*. 
_*HOC .5"*_


----------



## cnet24

Sprayed Talstar P at 1oz/1K in the Chapin push sprayer. For me, this marks the first application of the year (besides pre-em) and officially kicks off the season. Will be laying a preventative grubex treatment and liquid aeration (still not sold on this) next week with rain in the forecast.


----------



## jack_boombastic

Applied Prodiamine on Feb 28. I see folks scalping when the grass is dormant, thought scalp should be done only when we have 50% greenup?
CNET24- Talstar is an insecticide, is there a reason you use it on the lawn? Shouldn't the lawn do fine without it with just the high N?


----------



## lvlikeyv

jack_boombastic said:


> I see folks scalping when the grass is dormant, thought scalp should be done only when we have 50% greenup?


I always thought it was after the last freeze.
Maybe I'm confusing that with applying fertilizer, but what would scalping harm still being dormant?


----------



## jack_boombastic

lvlikeyv said:


> jack_boombastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see folks scalping when the grass is dormant, thought scalp should be done only when we have 50% greenup?
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was after the last freeze.
> Maybe I'm confusing that with applying fertilizer, but what would scalping harm still being dormant?
Click to expand...

Good point, I am so tempted to scalp now but always did after the green up. Just wondered if I had to do something different. Per soil tests by my county the P and K is low. Is it ok to scalp and put down a starter fertilizer on a dormant bermuda lawn? The P and K should help when it starts to greenup right?


----------



## FATC1TY

jack_boombastic said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack_boombastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see folks scalping when the grass is dormant, thought scalp should be done only when we have 50% greenup?
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was after the last freeze.
> Maybe I'm confusing that with applying fertilizer, but what would scalping harm still being dormant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point, I am so tempted to scalp now but always did after the green up. Just wondered if I had to do something different. Per soil tests by my county the P and K is low. Is it ok to scalp and put down a starter fertilizer on a dormant bermuda lawn? The P and K should help when it starts to greenup right?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be applying any meaningful nitrogen fertilizer to the lawn yet. Starter ferts will have nitrogen.


----------



## lvlikeyv

jack_boombastic said:


> Good point, I am so tempted to scalp now but always did after the green up. Just wondered if I had to do something different. Per soil tests by my county the P and K is low. Is it ok to scalp and put down a starter fertilizer on a dormant bermuda lawn? The P and K should help when it starts to greenup right?


Scalping is supposed to promote earlier green-up.
I believe the fertilizer is what you are supposed to wait until partial to full green-up prior to applying and ensuring you don't expect anymore freezes. Gurus, feel free to chime in.


----------



## Redtwin

lvlikeyv said:


> jack_boombastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, I am so tempted to scalp now but always did after the green up. Just wondered if I had to do something different. Per soil tests by my county the P and K is low. Is it ok to scalp and put down a starter fertilizer on a dormant bermuda lawn? The P and K should help when it starts to greenup right?
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping is supposed to promote earlier green-up.
> I believe the fertilizer is what you are supposed to wait until partial to full green-up prior to applying and ensuring you don't expect anymore freezes. Gurus, feel free to chime in.
Click to expand...

That is my non-guru understanding as well. No harm scalping early but don't want to push growth if there is still a frost/freeze potential. Scalping early makes room and gets sunlight and warmth to the soil.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed imiaclorpiad and bifen over the front yard using my trailer sprayer. I could see some green popping up. Spring is around the corner.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@CenlaLowell, I'm also thinking of putting down imidacloprid a bit later in the season to help address some grubs. Are you doing a preventative imidacloprid and bithen? I'm not on a preventative schedule. Are you addressing a current problem?


----------



## cldrunner

@UltimateLawn I do Bifen IT monthly from about April-September. In North Texas I think Imidcloprid is best in late June or early July. Not only does it help with Grubs but is a great way to get to the Armyworm Larvae as well which is the main reason that I apply.


----------



## Redtwin

I did monthly Bifen XTS treatments last season at .25 fl oz per 1000sf with great results against mole crickets, ants, and webworms. I switched up to Permethrin this year just to rotate AIs. I did my first treatment a few weeks ago since I was seeing a few mole cricket tunnels. It doesn't seem to be as effective as the Bifen but I am still giving it some time. If I had a serious infestation I would be hitting it again. The Permethrin did do a pretty complete job on an active fire ant mound I had in my front bed. Some products will just push them around and they will pop up elsewhere. These guys were obliterated in one day.


----------



## CenlaLowell

UltimateLawn said:


> @CenlaLowell, I'm also thinking of putting down imidacloprid a bit later in the season to help address some grubs. Are you doing a preventative imidacloprid and bithen? I'm not on a preventative schedule. Are you addressing a current problem?


Preventative apps. Ants, spiders, and chinch bugs (later in the year).


----------



## PhxHeat

Finally decided it was time to pull out the concrete water meter box. Dug out some soil to drop the top of it down to just below soil level. No more fear of destroying the reel mower on it as I'm hoping to be able to maintain a lower cut this year.

Gave the front prg a reel nice clean up cut. Heading out to give the backyard annual a basic mow in prep for a lower cut later this week.


----------



## Don_Bass

Detached & scalped lawn. #ImDrained


----------



## Topcat

Scalped as low as I could get the Swardman
Before:

After


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## david_

Clean up mow and 13-13-13. Watering in now.


----------



## jakemauldin

Anyone wanna come help? Ha


----------



## Twodollarblue

1/4" scalp for a 1/2" maintenance height. Geo Zoysia in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Topcat

Lawn p*rn right here. That looks fantastic!



Thisguy said:


>


----------



## Kdaves12

Final mow on back yard PRG followed by 1st Certainty app.
HOC = .5"


----------



## Wes

Trippel24 said:


> This was before, but mowed and edged. Super disappointed in the prg this year for the first time. 11 year old junior hunt weekend success to improve things.


The shirt makes the picture! Love it.


----------



## Trippel24

Wes said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was before, but mowed and edged. Super disappointed in the prg this year for the first time. 11 year old junior hunt weekend success to improve things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt makes the picture! Love it.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Ppb1203

Laid down humichar, heavy gypsum and Azo fungicide.


----------



## adidasUNT8

Twodollarblue said:


> 1/4" scalp for a 1/2" maintenance height. Geo Zoysia in Atlanta, GA.


Scalped mine at 1/4" yesterday and the mower loved it. Might try to maintain at .5" as well. The Mrs is afraid of it being that low.


----------



## TTown85

I'm in a bit of a pickle. Last year was really my first year investing time and energy into my lawn. Common bermuda actually spread really well! I maintained HOC around 1.25" - 1.75". Over seeded with annual rye in the fall mainly to help with some erosion issues. Lowest my mower goes is 1" and I'm afraid I won't be able to scalp as low as needed! First pic is today at 1", second pic was last April at 1". Do I just wait for this annual rye to die? I'm afraid my Bermuda will be slow to green up due to lack of sunlight + competition.


----------



## Redtwin

@TTown85, spray it out. I recommend using Certainty but many on here use MSM. Be very very careful if you use MSM. I personally wouldn't use it because of those pretty trees you have in the yard.


----------



## Automate

Redtwin said:


> Be very very careful if you use MSM. I personally wouldn't use it because of those pretty trees you have in the yard.


@Redtwin are there other herbicides that one could easily accidently kill large trees?


----------



## Redtwin

Automate said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be very very careful if you use MSM. I personally wouldn't use it because of those pretty trees you have in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtwin are there other herbicides that one could easily accidently kill large trees?
Click to expand...

You should be pretty safe with the Bermuda Triangle items: Celsius, Certainty, or Glyphosate. I also use Sedgehammer and Dismiss occasionally and don't think they are high risk for trees but they have temperature restrictions which is why they are not on the triangle.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Did this back on Saturday -- Low mow and heavy leaf blower use to de-debris the yard. Med rate MSM (0.5 oz per acre) plus high rate (1.25 oz per acre) certainty. Followed back up with bifenthrin inside house, under the house, around foundation, and then 16 oz per acre on the yard as a flea and tick preventative. I was going to put down pre-M, but I messed up in the purchasing somehow and didn't order it (which I did yesterday). Which is about half the reason I used MSM instead of celsius.

Son in law "helped" with the landscaping with the rear tires of his 3/4 ton, so yay for that...

One thing I'm noticing is that prodiamine is becoming less effective at poa suppression. First year I used it, made a huge dent. Second year, I hardly had any, this year, I'm kind of surprised by how much is growing in. Going to try rotating in specticle for a different MOA on the pre-M. Hoping the certainty will take care of the poa.


----------



## Stellar P

Not my lawn, but I tried to hand pull a few clumps of Poa at every stop. Especially on greens and tee boxes.


----------



## Redtwin

I find myself doing the same thing while shaking my head. &#128514;


----------



## Darrell_KC

This can probably go in the show us your scalp pics, but yesterday I spent 4 hours scalping down to 1.5 (as low as my hilly land lets me go) and picked up 14bags worth of clippings in the process. I also took down an old flower bed in the front as the bermuda had begun fully invading it anyways.


























I will include some more pics in my journal.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Built another flower bed around my drain box. This has definitely been a workout


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Ventured into doing stone work all the way around my front flower beds. Slight learning curve with the mortar but it's been pretty gratifying doing it myself. Quotes were in the $2500-$3000 range and I'm all in at $369!!


----------



## Backyardigans

Flower bed was looking pretty sad with a few boxwoods and a juniper pom-pom.. So I decided to bring it some light and array of colors by installing two hanging baskets with a few spring time perennial flowers. Still struggling to find the right combinations of colors for a nice pop! Some Dahlia tubblers are in the flower pot awaiting for sprout!! Thanks too @wardconnor for showing me what beautiful flowers they are!!


----------



## Jerry_G

2nd round of glyphosate on the backyard. To mitigate the breeze, I hosed off all trees and shrubs before and after🤞


----------



## Beerman219

Philly_Gunner said:


> Ventured into doing stone work all the way around my front flower beds. Slight learning curve with the mortar but it's been pretty gratifying doing it myself. Quotes were in the $2500-$3000 range and I'm all in at $369!!
> 
> Looks good. That's the same type of stone I've been looking for to border my gravel drive. I got granite curbs quoted and it was going to be $3k in just material. I need to come up with a new plan.
> How do you like you Big Dog, I'm looking at those and Hustler.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Beerman219 said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ventured into doing stone work all the way around my front flower beds. Slight learning curve with the mortar but it's been pretty gratifying doing it myself. Quotes were in the $2500-$3000 range and I'm all in at $369!!
> 
> Looks good. That's the same type of stone I've been looking for to border my gravel drive. I got granite curbs quoted and it was going to be $3k in just material. I need to come up with a new plan.
> How do you like you Big Dog, I'm looking at those and Hustler.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Mower has been great so far. Hustler and Big Dog are the exact same mower. I just liked the red better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deltahedge

I'm posting a couple days late because after Saturday, I was too worn out to type.

I'm on my way to a pile of 15 48 gallon trash bags after scalping 18k sqft.


----------



## Lawn Smith

I scalped my front and side yard down to 3/4" from 1.5". Not sure if my Swardman doesn't have enough power or if I was trying to make too big of jumps between each cut but it kept locking the reel up so it took forever. Hope to get it down to 1/4" but not sure if I have the tools to do so.







Does anybody know if these brown spots all over the place are fungus areas or is that normal?


----------



## libertynugget

I did a 'pre-scalp' and brought the bermuda down to 1" (I leave it at about 2.5" during dormancy)...
I was shocked by how much moss was in my yard after the scalp, even in areas that aren't very shady, though the low rising sun does throw a lot more shade on the lawn during winter. Got some moss ex and will be putting it down sometime this week and hope to get rid of it so it won't choke up my lawn.
Went ahead and took down the grass in the areas I found moss.

One more opportunity to use the spreader!


----------



## Tmank87

Lawn Smith said:


> I scalped my front and side yard down to 3/4" from 1.5". Not sure if my Swardman doesn't have enough power or if I was trying to make too big of jumps between each cut but it kept locking the reel up so it took forever. Hope to get it down to 1/4" but not sure if I have the tools to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if these brown spots all over the place are fungus areas or is that normal?


I'm in the same boat in some areas where I fought fungus in the fall. I threw some play sand down in the bare/low areas and just plan to aggressively hit it with Nitrogen.


----------



## Kdaves12

I put my 1st app of Certainty down on my back yard PRG (1,320 sq.ft) on 3/13/2021. Not seeing much change yet, but that is most likely due to still cooler temps. I plan on doing a 2nd app of Certainty on 3/27/2021 @ 0.4g/1,000 sq.ft and might add in my Celsius, but also might wait until it gets hotter. Can't seem to say goodbye to my PRG quite yet...

Got in another mow on 3/21/2021 because why not...




Pickup up my new EGO Power+ Multi-Head Combo Kit w/ the string trimmer & edger. So far, impressed.


----------



## mjh648

Philly_Gunner said:


> Ventured into doing stone work all the way around my front flower beds. Slight learning curve with the mortar but it's been pretty gratifying doing it myself. Quotes were in the $2500-$3000 range and I'm all in at $369!!


What did you use for mortar and what was the easiest way to apply it? Have some stones down but didn't use any mortar.


----------



## RDZed

Welp, file this under "What did you do to yourself, while doing your lawn, today." I hit myself with about 2 cups of a blue Hi-Light/Roundup cocktail. Lesson 1 for 2021: Check all connections on your auto pump sprayer before spraying.



RIP newish kicks.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

mjh648 said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ventured into doing stone work all the way around my front flower beds. Slight learning curve with the mortar but it's been pretty gratifying doing it myself. Quotes were in the $2500-$3000 range and I'm all in at $369!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for mortar and what was the easiest way to apply it? Have some stones down but didn't use any mortar.
Click to expand...

Used Type S mortar in premixed bags from Lowe's. Ran $6.95 a bag and used 4 for that whole project. Mixed it in a wheelbarrow with about 1.5 gallons of water per bag and a trowel to apply it.


----------



## A3M0N

We moved to TN from TX in late December. The yard hasn't been taken care of for a while it seems. Today I finished up the first of several landscaping projects, a round bed around a tree in the front yard.

Before: 









After:


----------



## ag_fishing

A3M0N said:


> We moved to TN from TX in late December. The yard hasn't been taken care of for a while it seems. Today I finished up the first of several landscaping projects, a round bed around a tree in the front yard.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks like a Bradford pear tree?


----------



## A3M0N

ag_fishing said:


> A3M0N said:
> 
> 
> 
> We moved to TN from TX in late December. The yard hasn't been taken care of for a while it seems. Today I finished up the first of several landscaping projects, a round bed around a tree in the front yard.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Bradford pear tree?
Click to expand...

I believe so, yes.


----------



## WalkupTheStairs

Twodollarblue said:


> 1/4" scalp for a 1/2" maintenance height. Geo Zoysia in Atlanta, GA.


Dang - How is your Geo so green already. I'm also in Atlanta, and mine only has a few green spots. Which are just areas where I've got a problem w the bermuda coming in.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Changed the oil and air filters in all the mowers


----------



## Sbcgenii

Manually aerated and dug up a bush..


----------



## Two_Rivers

Manually aerated around the front tree ring that is my biggest struggle spot. How does everyone else handle these areas where tree roots are just below the surface with compacted soil?


----------



## mjh648

Two_Rivers said:


> Manually aerated around the front tree ring that is my biggest struggle spot. How does everyone else handle these areas where tree roots are just below the surface with compacted soil?


Have you tried humates and/or compost top dressing?


----------



## ionicatoms

Two_Rivers said:


> Manually aerated around the front tree ring that is my biggest struggle spot. How does everyone else handle these areas where tree roots are just below the surface with compacted soil?


Check out the video attached to https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=358776#p358776 for some ideas.


----------



## cnet24

A3M0N said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3M0N said:
> 
> 
> 
> We moved to TN from TX in late December. The yard hasn't been taken care of for a while it seems. Today I finished up the first of several landscaping projects, a round bed around a tree in the front yard.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Bradford pear tree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe so, yes.
Click to expand...

I moved into my house 5 years ago and had three Bradford pears. They did not last through year 2. Will crack & split very easily, and is a terrible shade tree. Replaced mine with some okame cherries.


----------



## A3M0N

cnet24 said:


> I moved into my house 5 years ago and had three Bradford pears. They did not last through year 2. Will crack & split very easily, and is a terrible shade tree. Replaced mine with some okame cherries.


I've heard about them cracking/breaking from a couple of people. They are literally all over the area, there are some fairly big ones too. I've considered just having it cut down and plant a new tree, but I don't want to rip out a tree that is growing well, as of right now.


----------



## Scorched

Bye Bye Bentgrass! Hello Tetradark PRG


----------



## Twodollarblue

WalkupTheStairs said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4" scalp for a 1/2" maintenance height. Geo Zoysia in Atlanta, GA.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang - How is your Geo so green already. I'm also in Atlanta, and mine only has a few green spots. Which are just areas where I've got a problem w the bermuda coming in.
Click to expand...

Only reason I can think of is it went dormant at 3/4" so the sun got to it much sooner than if it was longer.


----------



## Twodollarblue

adidasUNT8 said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4" scalp for a 1/2" maintenance height. Geo Zoysia in Atlanta, GA.
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped mine at 1/4" yesterday and the mower loved it. Might try to maintain at .5" as well. The Mrs is afraid of it being that low.
Click to expand...

She will come around. My wife loves it for two reasons. Feels great on the feet and easier to scoop dog poop.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Sprayed preventive dose of fungicide against dollar spot.


----------



## ag_fishing

A3M0N said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved into my house 5 years ago and had three Bradford pears. They did not last through year 2. Will crack & split very easily, and is a terrible shade tree. Replaced mine with some okame cherries.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about them cracking/breaking from a couple of people. They are literally all over the area, there are some fairly big ones too. I've considered just having it cut down and plant a new tree, but I don't want to rip out a tree that is growing well, as of right now.
Click to expand...

We had 2 at our house. The first one was ripped out of the ground right before we moved in. The second one had a couple large branches snap off out of nowhere so we had to cut it down before it damaged the house. Heaviest branches and wood I've had to cut up and haul off


----------



## shutch4251

big storm in GA last night.. tons of thatch stripes post scalp. Had to get the lawn broom out and pick up some trimmings. That thing is a workout!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.


----------



## Agent Lazy

Finished the dog run out back. No more land mines in the back yard. Time to start the back yard reno.


----------



## quintafresnos

I watered it and sampled various parts and wondered why it is one-third Bermuda, one-third St Aug, and one-third Caterpillar.


----------



## AUspicious

Performed second maintenance mow of the season. Grass is really greening up. It won't be long and I'll be thinking about my first PGR application.


----------



## Txmx583

Did my spring scalp and took the yard down to 1/4". It was 75% green prior to scalping.


----------



## jbow03

Started with a double cut:



Then leaf mold compost top-dress:



Level material and separate any sticks out (with my lovely assistants):





Water and force myself to wait for 2 weeks to mow again! Will probably put down a microbial pack while I spray for the next couple weeks to start processing all this organic matter.


----------



## Uk0724

Still dormant up here so I took the time today to adjust my HOC down to .5 to start the season.


Pardon the messy shop!


----------



## TTown85

Put my new DFW Wand to use and sprayed Pre-M and Bifen IT. So much easier and more predictable using this new setup than using factory default. First time using Prodiamine WDG instead of Princep, excited to see what the future holds. 3-day soil temps average is hovering around 51 degrees for my area. Hope I wasn't too late!!


----------



## A3M0N

I mowed my front yard for the first time since moving. Roughly 21,000 sqft. It took about 2.5 hours and four batteries with my push mower. It didn't help the grass was still wet.

I'm planning to spray some weed killer this week, and fertilize next weekend.


----------



## ag_fishing

Replaced 5 more sprinkler heads and sprayed a couple sections of pure lawn burweed/sedge with a 3 way herbicide. May just let it get hotter and go with certainty/Celsius. My lawn is pretty rough, but I'm gonna see how far I can push the Bermuda and re-assess in September


----------



## Brou

TTown85 said:


> Put my new DFW Wand to use and sprayed Pre-M and Bifen IT. So much easier and more predictable using this new setup than using factory default. First time using Prodiamine WDG instead of Princep, excited to see what the future holds. 3-day soil temps average is hovering around 51 degrees for my area. Hope I wasn't too late!!


What bugs are you targeting right now?


----------



## TTown85

Kamauxx said:


> TTown85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put my new DFW Wand to use and sprayed Pre-M and Bifen IT. So much easier and more predictable using this new setup than using factory default. First time using Prodiamine WDG instead of Princep, excited to see what the future holds. 3-day soil temps average is hovering around 51 degrees for my area. Hope I wasn't too late!!
> 
> 
> 
> What bugs are you targeting right now?
Click to expand...

Trying to stay ahead of mosquitos, fleas, and the fly problem we have. Nothing related to grass at this point.


----------



## Topcat

Had to dig up my irrigation manifold and repair a leaky joint. Fortunately the manifold is in the back yard close to the house so very minimal lawn damage


----------



## Sbcgenii

Ordered 10yards of mason sand. Did the 90* on my drag mat.


----------



## Kdaves12

jbow03 said:


>


Your back fence and corner landscaping looks great. You mind taking some closer detailed picks when you have some time?


----------



## Trent161

Kdaves12 said:


> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your back fence and corner landscaping looks great. You mind taking some closer detailed picks when you have some time?
Click to expand...

+1... Yes please, some close-up pictures.


----------



## Kdaves12

3/27/2021
Back Yard (*1,320 sq.ft*)

Mowed my stunted PRG again @ 1/2" HOC

Sprayed Celsius (*2g / 1,000 sq.ft*)

Sprayed Certainty (*0.6g / 1,000 sq.ft*)

Aerated small area in corner of yard; hit my cable line... service scheduled today.

3/28/2021
Front Yard (*1,350 sq.ft*)

Mowed bermuda @ maintaining 1" HOC

Dethatched w/ Sun Joe and removed debris

Sprayed Celsius (*2g / 1,000 sq.ft*)

Sprayed Certainty (*0.6g / 1,000 sq.ft*)

**Toro Pro Stripe is making an unfriendly noise; taking it in to have it serviced.


----------



## A3M0N

Applied Triad Select (3 way herbicide) to my 1/2 acre yard. I'm still learning to spray, so my output wasn't very consistent. I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed/bagged and put down Lesco 19-0-6 with bifen.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday sprigged st Augustine into new places. I'll try to take a picture today. Grass still is not 100% green yet. Here's to a great spring


----------



## monsonman

CenlaLowell said:


> Yesterday sprigged st Augustine into new places. I'll try to take a picture today. Grass still is not 100% green yet. Here's to a great spring


Would love to see this if you can share some pics. I've got a few bare areas that i plan to try to get to fill in this season.


----------



## mjh648

First mow after sodding 3 weeks ago. Some small poa annua coming up through the SA and for some reason the sod I got already has Bermuda in it so I'm going to try the mow high, lots of water and no nitrogen to see if I can suffocate it.

Kyllinga and yellow sedge leftover from last year still spreading in the non sodded areas. Used dismiss (.18oz/K) late in the growing season last year (11/22) which was probably a mistake because I smoked a lot of my SA that is starting to recover now. Have some other weeds so might look into a medium app of celsius/certainty and an early application of Pennant Magnum to disrupt the growing cycle.

Mosquitos have already started rearing their heads so I sprayed the whole fence line, patio posts, and side of house with Demand CS at 0.2 oz/gallon. Had some leftover and did a perimeter treatment of the house with the rest. Walked outside after 30 minutes and no mosquitos were in sight. Looks like some pretty strong stuff and has a 3 month residual effect.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged two areas so far. It's mostly bermuda areas and I'm looking for st Augustine to get a position. 


I used this for the fill in this time.


@monsonman

I know it may be hard to tell but this is a big area that was done. Water in for three weeks and your done.


----------



## monsonman

CenlaLowell said:


> @monsonman
> 
> I know it may be hard to tell but this is a big area that was done. Water in for three weeks and your done.


If you were just doing a few small areas would you plug or sprig?


----------



## CenlaLowell

monsonman said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @monsonman
> 
> I know it may be hard to tell but this is a big area that was done. Water in for three weeks and your done.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were just doing a few small areas would you plug or sprig?
Click to expand...

If it was bare dirt plug. If you trying to get a turf into another area sprig
@monsonman


----------



## jbow03

Trent161 said:


> Kdaves12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your back fence and corner landscaping looks great. You mind taking some closer detailed picks when you have some time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1... Yes please, some close-up pictures.
Click to expand...

Thanks, see a couple pics below. Planters are my first stab at a veg garden. Put the rocks there as the fence faces due North and always casts a shadow making the bermuda weak and a pain to deal with.


----------



## mjh648

@jbow03 Was your fence already stained or did you have someone do that for you?


----------



## Trent161

@jbow03 Thanks for taking those! I really like the stone to deal with the shadow from the fence. I have the exact same issue with my backyard. I may steal your idea. LOL


----------



## jbow03

mjh648 said:


> @jbow03 Was your fence already stained or did you have someone do that for you?


Thanks! Fence was cedar from the builder and untreated. I've applied a product I really like once every year so far. I think at this point I won't have to treat it very often. It's Ready Seal and I can get it from Home Depot here. Color is natural cedar.


----------



## Jerry_G

Scalped my weeds and PRG after 2 doses of glyphosate. Emerald Zoysia coming Friday.


----------



## Slim 1938

Tried out my new 25" commercial Cal Trimmer. Fun machine. I like it so far.


----------



## cavince79

jbow03 said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jbow03 Was your fence already stained or did you have someone do that for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Fence was cedar from the builder and untreated. I've applied a product I really like once every year so far. I think at this point I won't have to treat it very often. It's Ready Seal and I can get it from Home Depot here. Color is natural cedar.
Click to expand...

How did you apply it? Please say a cheap sprayer or something stupidly easy.


----------



## jbow03

cavince79 said:


> jbow03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jbow03 Was your fence already stained or did you have someone do that for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Fence was cedar from the builder and untreated. I've applied a product I really like once every year so far. I think at this point I won't have to treat it very often. It's Ready Seal and I can get it from Home Depot here. Color is natural cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you apply it? Please say a cheap sprayer or something stupidly easy.
Click to expand...

Yes, a cheap(ish) sprayer. Don't try the pump up that some folks recommend. Comes out terribly. This is the unit I picked up and I've dedicated it to the fence stain and use it for nothing else.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wagner-Control-Stainer-350-HVLP-Handheld-Sprayer-0529041/300922937?

I realize it's $100 bucks, but after cleaning sprayers my whole life I've decided this one gets a dedicated use. It gets wiped off at the end of spraying and put right back into the box until I need to spray stain again! Material goes on great and takes me about an hour to do my whole fence.


----------



## Trippel24

Mowed and edged. Not a bad look for the last day in March.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Sprayed some sedges and fixed some sprinkler issues!


----------



## bushwacked

Dug a trench and chopped so many damn roots. Tired of it always flooding so I'm putting in better drainage.


----------



## mjh648

Put down Grubex with Earthway 2600A Plus. Had the edge guard on for doing the perimeter and wanted to do the rest of the yard without the edge guard on. Swapping it from edge guard to no edge guard opens up all the holes in the bottom even if you hold the setting lever closed. Proceeded to dump 1# of product in the process and pulled out my blower to try to distribute it around. Fun times. Hoping the product just gets distributed in the soil more evenly when it leaches in.


----------



## AFBiker2011

Jerry_G said:


> Scalped my weeds and PRG after 2 doses of glyphosate. Emerald Zoysia coming Friday.


Best of luck to you! Its nice to see someone else rocking the Emerald. :thumbup: Its a barefoot friendly grass, but watch out for thatch accumulation!
Here's a picture of mine at the end of its first summer last year. (About 5 months after sod install).


----------



## monsonman

Ran the scarifier cartridge to pick up leaves and dead stuff. New Sod coming next week


----------



## UltimateLawn

@monsonman , are you laying St. Aug sod over previous Bermuda?


----------



## monsonman

UltimateLawn said:


> @monsonman , are you laying St. Aug sod over previous Bermuda?


Opposite. Killed the St Aug to put down Bermuda


----------



## Topcat

Resisted the urge to do a trim cut. I just scalped last week. It is greening up nicely but looking "untidy". A cut at 3/8 should tighten it up, but I will wait til Sat. It is still filling in


----------



## spud

I hit it with some Iron and a little bit (.1 per M) of Nitrogen.

After yesterday's rain the color really popped!


----------



## ag_fishing

Ordered teejet tips and nozzle bodies to upgrade my northstar 31 gallon sprayer. Should be done and calibrated in time for Celsius/certainty apps when it gets consistently warmer.


----------



## mitch1588

spud said:


> I hit it with some Iron and a little bit (.1 per M) of Nitrogen.
> 
> After yesterday's rain the color really popped!


That looks amazing.


----------



## Don_Bass

SCGrassMan said:


> Sprayed some sedges and fixed some sprinkler issues!


Wat did you use?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed the backyard yesterday. Actually dropped the height of cut down against the bermuda so I could sprig the area.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Don_Bass said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed some sedges and fixed some sprinkler issues!
> 
> 
> 
> Wat did you use?
Click to expand...

SedgeMaster 2oz/acre with NIS and MSO.

And it rained 3-4 hours after I put it down, so we will see


----------



## jjsmitty

Put an Easter sign in the yard. Happy Good Friday!


----------



## Ware

jjsmitty said:


> Put an Easter sign in the yard. Happy Good Friday!


Looking great!


----------



## Uk0724

Dug up a stump that was in the way of a future golf/lawn project.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Uk0724 said:


> Dug up a stump that was in the way of a future golf/lawn project.


Man that's a huge stomp


----------



## Redtwin

Worked on burning the stripes in.


----------



## ag_fishing

Spent another couple of hours troubleshooting 1 sprinkler zone. Sometimes it comes on and other times the heads don't pop up and water just bubbles out. I even replaced the solenoid and internals, but still have the issue.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd

A quick mow before dinner with my grandfather in law


----------



## ionicatoms

@Tx_LawnNerd looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Lem855

Applied some Alaska fish fertilizer, plugged some dead spots with palmetto St. Augustine and sucked some leaves up from the Texas freeze damage we had in DFW. Now praying for things to come back better than before.


----------



## Botanicalstig

Try as I might, I can't get my lawns looking as good as yours on here. My centipede out front needs more weed work so I haven't cut it in a couple days. My fescue got a pre-Easter mow. Looks great to me but I need to up my weeding/striping game. I put this seed down in September so it's still young.





I am aware of the weeds-I couldn't do pre emergent in the fall. Got it down a few weeks ago and will keep up with it from now on :thumbup:


----------



## adidasUNT8

Botanicalstig said:


> Try as I might, I can't get my lawns looking as good as yours on here. My centipede out front needs more weed work so I haven't cut it in a couple days. My fescue got a pre-Easter mow. Looks great to me but I need to up my weeding/striping game. I put this seed down in September so it's still young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of the weeds-I couldn't do pre emergent in the fall. Got it down a few weeks ago and will keep up with it from now on :thumbup:


Beautiful back yard man!


----------



## Redtwin

ag_fishing said:


> Spent another couple of hours troubleshooting 1 sprinkler zone. Sometimes it comes on and other times the heads don't pop up and water just bubbles out. I even replaced the solenoid and internals, but still have the issue.


Sounds like you have a leak somewhere along that zone. Look for super soggy areas along the path from the solenoid to each head.


----------



## mjh648

@Redtwin @ag_fishing i always just monitor my main water meter. Has a dial for leak detection so if that's moving water is flowing. Was useful during the winter storm aftermath diagnosing pipes.

Initially I thought leak but if the heads are popping up intermittently that doesn't make much sense to me that it's a leak. Either there's enough pressure for it to pop up or there's not. Wouldn't think there would be both.

Not an experienced sprinkler guy but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## ag_fishing

Yeah just not sure. I turned the zone on last night and it ran like normal with full pressure. The valve was clean as could be when I took the top off to look at the diaphragm. The old solenoid was still good too, but replaced it just in case. @Redtwin and @mjh648 the zone runs properly every other time so that's narrowed down at least


----------



## cnet24

Caught my Tifway doing it's best impersonation of a cool season grass after a few night of freezing temps here in ATL.


----------



## Topcat

Quick clean up mow. Filled the bottom of the catcher. HOC= 3/8". We had temps below freezing last night and the Tiftuf is showing it.


----------



## Ware

Sprayed some weeds in my ditch with Katana.


----------



## testwerke

jjsmitty said:


> Put an Easter sign in the yard. Happy Good Friday!


Wow, my bermuda in Springdale is still dormant!


----------



## CenlaLowell

More sprigging in the back yard for me and sprayed etho, atrazine and mso on a big section of the front yard.


----------



## Jerry_G

4 pallets emerald zoysia... I think


Some of the pieces had pretty wide blades, I thought emerald was finer, but it was also pretty tall. Maybe emerald blades get wider as it grows?


----------



## Jerry_G

Piece w tall height next to a piece w shorter blades


----------



## Philly_Gunner

spud said:


> I hit it with some Iron and a little bit (.1 per M) of Nitrogen.
> 
> After yesterday's rain the color really popped!


Gorgeous!


----------



## bushwacked

Dug trenches and added better drainage ... hopefully. I guess it can't be worse than it just dumping in the yard and getting close to flooding through the back doors on the patio


----------



## Jerry_G

New sod watered and rolled and watered


----------



## Jerry_G

This is emerald zoysia, right? The sod farm I bought from carries emerald and Meyer. Worried I have some meyer mixed in.


----------



## A3M0N

I put down fertilizer for my entire 1/2 acre. I have learned today I will have to do it in sections if I have any hope of watering it in the same day! I'll get what I can done this evening and hope it doesn't burn before I can get the rest watered in.


----------



## Redtwin

Jerry_G said:


> This is emerald zoysia, right? The sod farm I bought from carries emerald and Meyer. Worried I have some meyer mixed in.


That's definitely not Meyer. Meyer has a much fatter blade.


----------



## Wax0589

I was able to harveat some very nice looking rhizomes from a pile of fill dirt. So decided to plant them in this bad looking area. At first, started diging holes ar random until I realized I had too many. End up making a long trench to bury them.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Root canal surgery on the zoysia patch. This ain't even the half of it. More pain coming.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed the lawn, got this in ⬇and set it up. 


Then the rain came in


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed the lawn for the first time post scalp. Spot leveled my new celebration sod I laid down last September. Excited to see this turf in its prime this summer.


----------



## rjw0283

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed the lawn, got this in ⬇and set it up.
> 
> 
> Then the rain came in


I have a propane/gas champion generator I bought 3 1/2 years ago. I love it. The propane option is nice in the event of a unexpected power outage. For expected outages such as a hurricane coming I'll stock up on gas. I have my house wired for a hook up, I was able to run my Air Conditioner on it during Hurricane Florence in 2018. We lost power for 4 days. We were in the house watching Netflix during the Hurricane. It earned it's money!


----------



## CenlaLowell

rjw0283 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the lawn, got this in ⬇and set it up.
> 
> 
> Then the rain came in
> 
> 
> 
> I have a propane/gas champion generator I bought 3 1/2 years ago. I love it. The propane option is nice in the event of a unexpected power outage. For expected outages such as a hurricane coming I'll stock up on gas. I have my house wired for a hook up, I was able to run my Air Conditioner on it during Hurricane Florence in 2018. We lost power for 4 days. We were in the house watching Netflix during the Hurricane. It earned it's money!
Click to expand...

I just posted on a thread in general section about this. I'm thinking about leasing the 250 pound tank and putting it next to the shed


----------



## wiseowl

Y'all like socal beaches ?


----------



## FATC1TY

Admired on the way out how dark green my yard is already when everyone else is coming out of dormancy or full of weeds and lime green.


----------



## Redtwin

@FATC1TY That looks awesome! DOMINATION!


----------



## CenlaLowell

More sprigging and watering it's a hard job but someone has to do it


----------



## OKC Lush

Today was my first time using Swardman reel mower, and first time doing a proper scalp. The front yard has 9,000 sq ft of bermuda that had never been cut reel low. I cut it from 2.25" to 0.5' over the course of 2 days. I bagged forty 55 gallon bags and walked 23 miles! The scarifier cartridge on the Swardman pulled up a mind boggling amount of thatch and dead grass.
Tomorrow I start the rest of the yard.


----------



## ag_fishing

OKC Lush said:


> Today was my first time using Swardman reel mower, and first time doing a proper scalp. The front yard has 9,000 sq ft of bermuda that had never been cut reel low. I cut it from 2.25" to 0.5' over the course of 2 days. I bagged forty 55 gallon bags and walked 23 miles! The scarifier cartridge on the Swardman pulled up a mind boggling amount of thatch and dead grass.
> Tomorrow I start the rest of the yard.


I'm guessing you're leaving the Bermuda taller under those trees? It looks healthy for growing under them. What kind of Bermuda do you have?


----------



## OKC Lush

ag_fishing said:


> OKC Lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was my first time using Swardman reel mower, and first time doing a proper scalp. The front yard has 9,000 sq ft of bermuda that had never been cut reel low. I cut it from 2.25" to 0.5' over the course of 2 days. I bagged forty 55 gallon bags and walked 23 miles! The scarifier cartridge on the Swardman pulled up a mind boggling amount of thatch and dead grass.
> Tomorrow I start the rest of the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're leaving the Bermuda taller under those trees? It looks healthy for growing under them. What kind of Bermuda do you have?
Click to expand...

Actually that is Tall Fescue under the trees. In my area (Oklahoma) it isn't uncommon to have bermuda/fescue like this.

I'm not sure what kind of bermuda I have, the home was built in 1969 so probably whatever they sodded at that time.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged, flew my drone, and watered. 




Time to get some sleep and get ready for work tonight.


----------



## cbagz

Put out promadine and Celsius on the front yard. Behind the fence in the back sprayed a dose of round up pro to kill off the weeds to make it easier to spot copperheads. (I had an abundance of them last year and they don't need to come inside the fence where the dog and kids play.)


----------



## mjh648

@cbagz wow that's terrifying. Can you do anything to prevent snakes from entering your yard?


----------



## cbagz

mjh648 said:


> @cbagz wow that's terrifying. Can you do anything to prevent snakes from entering your yard?


I try and keep the area mowed down or killed off so I can keep an eye out. We don't let the boys go in the backyard alone.

Luckily we have a privacy fence that keeps them away. There is about 750 square feet that is still our property, just not fenced in. We have a black snake that cruises the backyard on occasion as well as a king snake and they always get a pass. Most snakes get a pass from me if I'm in the woods but a poisonous snake on the property doesn't get a pass.

Here is last year's adventure
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=20882


----------



## Thisguy

Mowed


----------



## Ware

Thisguy said:


> Mowed


Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## SeanBB

Just sprayed some liquid kelp, waiting for growth, then aerate and sand!


----------



## monsonman

Fungicide, Insecticide

And then i just looked at my new grass for a while.


----------



## Phxphenom

My Buddy (PhxHeat) brought over his Classen Overseeder and we proceeded to scarify my backyard. Well worth the effort!


----------



## FATC1TY

Little snip for masters Sunday, love mowing with dew on the ground.


----------



## Two_Rivers

Looking tight @FATC1TY!

Masters weekend mow is up there with 4th of July mow for me


----------



## Two9tene

Kicking it off super late team! No words just pics!


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Mowed, Specticle G, CarbonPro G and 10-10-10 and watered.


----------



## Chuckatuck89

Working on some paver edging between the lawn and the driveway. Pavers were second hand/excess from a local stone yard and free!


----------



## Darth_V8r

I had ordered some citrblue test plugs about a month ago, and they were on back order. I got them thursday. Torched and burnt one large patch remnant and plugged with 200 citrablue plugs. Other patch remnant, I just plugged. Testing for disease resistance and for competitive performance vs palmetto


----------



## mjh648

@Darth_V8r where did you purchase your plugs? I have always wanted to try doing plugs in bare areas but man they are so much more expensive vs sod.


----------



## Kdaves12

I had my top dress material delivered last week to have ready to go for this past weekend. 
I decided to go with 4 CY masonry sand & 1 CY enriched soil (mixed). 
This will be the last time I don't do 100% sand; it's just too risky to "hope" there won't be a lot of debris once delivered.

Delivered - it looked "okay" in a large pile. I was hopeful.


Once I divided them into shovel sized piles on the yard, I realized there was a considerable amount of rock/mulch, but I was still hopeful.




As you can see on the sidewalk and driveway, that's the debris I had to put in extra time to remove off the yard. Not worth it. 


Followed up with a 10-10-10 fast release application & Humichar application.


----------



## jbow03

Sprayed .25 lb/k of Urea with 3 cups Iron.

Found an old picture, it's good to look back every once in a while and see where you are! Had fairly new sod and terrible soggy drainage.

April 2019:



April 2021


----------



## trollmunch

First year with this lawn and a lot of the changes are attributed to the scalp and warmer weather, but I am happy with how things are progressing. Working on laying out a dirt/sand mix this week to fill in some of the deeper ruts in the yard.


----------



## cnet24

jbow03 said:


> Sprayed .25 lb/k of Urea with 3 cups Iron.
> 
> Found an old picture, it's good to look back every once in a while and see where you are! Had fairly new sod and terrible soggy drainage.
> 
> April 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> April 2021


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Darth_V8r

mjh648 said:


> @Darth_V8r where did you purchase your plugs? I have always wanted to try doing plugs in bare areas but man they are so much more expensive vs sod.


i got them from sod solutions. They are more expensive, but for getting some test material down, it was the most convenient way to go. If they work oud and I do a larger section, I'll order a half pallet or a pallet and break it up into plugs myself.


----------



## bushwacked

Dug up some concrete and trying to figure out what to do with this all first section.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Sprayed some PGR on this for an experiment. Also ordered back lap kit for the Mclane.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .625. Looking good for this early in the year.


----------



## Botanicalstig

Admired the Greenup & dying weeds in the front. I know most people don't like the way centipede looks, but I love that bright Green-Jolly-Rancher color. :thumbup:


----------



## Mewwwda

@mitch1588 Wow, that looks amazing! Well done sir. And Roll Tide!


----------



## monsonman

Put down some RGS and then watched the baby bermudagrass get a big gulp of the good stuff


----------



## Jacob_S

monsonman said:


> Put down some RGS and then watched the baby bermudagrass get a big gulp of the good stuff


our forecast the rest of the week will save you on water bill for that new sod


----------



## AUspicious

Fourth mow of the year. I'm maintaining at 0.4 inches. The lawn wasn't nearly as far along this time last year. I still have a few bare spots that are filling in, but I figure after another fert application, water, and warm temps, she'll be right where I want her. I am beginning to notice some bobbing/washboarding already, so I'll have to figure that out. I think I need to change out my reel to a 7-blade.

Front









Back


----------



## AUspicious

@mitch1588, your property looks fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd

got another mow in yesterday and did the double cut. Doesn't stand out quite as well on my tifway 419 as some of you other guys  Moment of pride when my daughter kicked off her shoes show she could run around barefoot in the yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged and worked on my generator setup. It rained most of the day as well.


----------



## monsonman

Jacob_S said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down some RGS and then watched the baby bermudagrass get a big gulp of the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our forecast the rest of the week will save you on water bill for that new sod
Click to expand...

No kidding, i've got almost 3" today and its still raining


----------



## Lem855

Finally got around to tearing my old hodge podge of lawn, from wild bermuda, Dallas grass old dead St augustine and a Ton of weeds god knows what, feels good to Finally start over. 
So I stated with a clean fresh canvas and planted SPF30 HYBRID a new good form of a KBG. Here's praying 🙏for a new new lawn in a month or so. 









Thanks goes to those on here who have documented their renovations and to Ryan knor of YouTube and the LCN.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally finished sprigging the backyard.


----------



## CenlaLowell

So much work I forgot to post. I dug out a 4x 6 est section.


Next I framed it up



Next I went picked up all the materials needed to complete the job. Carrying that cement was a monster for me. I should be ready to go once we get some good weather again.


----------



## burnhagw

Sprayed some floragreen on all my shrubs and green giants. Sprayed some RGS and Humic12 on the lawn. Planning to spread fert (Carbon X) next Friday, here in Charlotte area, the temps are about to get hot in a week.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished pouring the cement


----------



## ionicatoms

I continued cleaning up the flower bed edge. It's hard to see, but the flower bulbs have started poking through the mulch. Pretty exciting. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## ag_fishing

Finished up and tested my diy boom for teejet nozzles on my 31 gallon northstar. Amazing to see the difference in spray coverage with the 3 xr nozzles and no leaking after I turn off the pump. First thing I'm spraying is some liquid lawn solution soil softener on the entire yard. Then it'll be Celsius/certainty/possible urea until the fall pre emergent time.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ag_fishing said:


> Finished up and tested my diy boom for teejet nozzles on my 31 gallon northstar. Amazing to see the difference in spray coverage with the 3 xr nozzles and no leaking after I turn off the pump. First thing I'm spraying is some liquid lawn solution soil softener on the entire yard. Then it'll be Celsius/certainty/possible urea until the fall pre emergent time.


Nice


----------



## ag_fishing

CenlaLowell said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up and tested my diy boom for teejet nozzles on my 31 gallon northstar. Amazing to see the difference in spray coverage with the 3 xr nozzles and no leaking after I turn off the pump. First thing I'm spraying is some liquid lawn solution soil softener on the entire yard. Then it'll be Celsius/certainty/possible urea until the fall pre emergent time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
Click to expand...

It was thanks to your thread I built mine. I just kept one boom so I lost the folding arm function, but I have plenty of storage


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ag_fishing said:


> Finished up and tested my diy boom for teejet nozzles on my 31 gallon northstar. Amazing to see the difference in spray coverage with the 3 xr nozzles and no leaking after I turn off the pump. First thing I'm spraying is some liquid lawn solution soil softener on the entire yard. Then it'll be Celsius/certainty/possible urea until the fall pre emergent time.


That's awesome!! Mind sharing what all you did for this (parts, etc)?


----------



## ag_fishing

Philly_Gunner said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up and tested my diy boom for teejet nozzles on my 31 gallon northstar. Amazing to see the difference in spray coverage with the 3 xr nozzles and no leaking after I turn off the pump. First thing I'm spraying is some liquid lawn solution soil softener on the entire yard. Then it'll be Celsius/certainty/possible urea until the fall pre emergent time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! Mind sharing what all you did for this (parts, etc)?
Click to expand...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14829

I followed this thread and the only difference is my xr tips are the combo tip/cap and I have the brown aixr tips instead of the turbo ones. I used these from Home Depot to connect the pvc to the boom. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Halex-3-8-in-1-2-in-Conduit-and-Pipe-Hangers-45-Pack-67801B/206620864


----------



## bushwacked

curious ... if I fertilized my zoysia when temps were steady in the 70-80's outside for a few weeks, then a cold front pushed through and knocked it down into the 40s at night and 50-60s as high for a week or so ... is that fert going to take or just kinda a wash. it was 24-0-6


----------



## marcjw

Still trying to figure out how to keep zeon looking good but wanted to take a few pics during the good times..lol. The pics look to have too much contrast for some reason but nonetheless, mowed at .90. Trying to find a good balance between thatch management and keeping it less prone to fungus.


----------



## marcjw




----------



## Robertw17

Fresh cut 2nd year zeon coming back in decent need some warmer temps to thicken it up nice. Don't mind the shitty fence that needs replacing


----------



## SCGrassMan

Fixed some crooked bricks .. was a lot more work than it looks like. Then I did the polymeric sand. These are the two areas I took pics of, but I probably have about 100 linear feet like this.


----------



## Jimefam

Got the yard cut down to .4" and tried to give it a little checkered pattern. Next time will go over all the stripes twice to try and make it pop more but overall happy with where its at for being mid april. Still need to up the density as I think overseeding in the winter with PRG caused it to think out in spots where the rye was the strongest but hopefully will be good to go in a month or so.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Mowed front and back yards at 1.75" (Centipede). Applied AS (granular) and SOP (mixed with water) as well as Humic12 to backyard. First time using using AS so I'm waiting to see how the backyard reacts before applying to front  Here's the front yard. So far only 1 application of Humic12 has been applied and BifenIT. Zero nitrogen.


----------



## monsonman

Put the first mow on the new sod today!


----------



## Lawn Smith

I got a bunch of logs and chips removed from my yard today.


----------



## T2inNC

We put some Knock-out roses and some annual flowers out with the spring refresh of mulch.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
Got some new st Augustine sprigs out of the yard.


----------



## BentleyCooper

LawnDrummer said:


> So far only 1 application of Humic12 has been applied and BifenIT. Zero nitrogen.


curious as to what the Bifen IT is used for?


----------



## Redtwin

BentleyCooper said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far only 1 application of Humic12 has been applied and BifenIT. Zero nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> curious as to what the Bifen IT is used for?
Click to expand...

Insects.


----------



## libertynugget

Got someone to cut down several limbs on the sweetgum tree in the front yard.
1. More light for my bermuda, its thinning out around the tree.
2. Less sweetgum balls

I think I'm ready to start pushing my lawn this weekend (even though it was 38 degrees last night).
Woo Hoo! Best parts of the year: September when NCAAF starts... May when Bermuda season starts! (I'm so old).


----------



## Sbcgenii

Curtesy cut.


----------



## Disarmer

Put down some azoxystrobin and broadcast ant killer... then looked at the weather forecast afterwards. 100% chance of rain starting tonight :roll:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged and spread palletized sulfur at 1.8lb/1k
Say what I think are bad spots maybe fungus in the yard so spot sprayed it with azoxystrobin and 3336


----------



## lsk5013

Mowed / Planted 13 Endless Summers / Spread about 15 bags of mulch to cover. (Picture was taken at EOD hence the shade and darkness)


----------



## A3M0N

Mow, edge, blow.

The post emergent app is really starting to work now, and showing large dead sports where there was nothing but weeds. I may move some plugs around in the summer time.


----------



## Patrck17

As low as it goes with a rotary. Next is reel mowing.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

New to the forum. New homeowner, new st Augustine grower.

Premium soil delivered and spread on 3/27. St Augustine sod installed on 4/6 and 4/7. Watered accordingly 1.0-1.5 inches daily until this past Friday where we got 1.5 inches of rain over the course of 2-3 days. I did not water at all this past Monday and Tuesday. Lots of trees and shade in my yard but sunlight is minimum 4-6 hours daily. Today, I sprayed BioAdvanced Fungus Control for Lawns.

First 4 images were during install. Last 2 images are most recent. 












I've got some 12-12-12 starter fertilizer ready to go in about a month. I also have some RGS and Humic 12 en route delivering next week. Supposed to get more rain tomorrow 4/23, open to any feedback or advice. Still haven't mowed. Roots are poking through the bottom of the soil, but not fully grasping yet.

Weather has been weird here since install 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CenlaLowell

TJ_FortWorth said:


> New to the forum. New homeowner, new st Augustine grower.
> 
> Premium soil delivered and spread on 3/27. St Augustine sod installed on 4/6 and 4/7. Watered accordingly 1.0-1.5 inches daily until this past Friday where we got 1.5 inches of rain over the course of 2-3 days. I did not water at all this past Monday and Tuesday. Lots of trees and shade in my yard but sunlight is minimum 4-6 hours daily. Today, I sprayed BioAdvanced Fungus Control for Lawns.
> 
> First 4 images were during install. Last 2 images are most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some 12-12-12 starter fertilizer ready to go in about a month. I also have some RGS and Humic 12 en route delivering next week. Supposed to get more rain tomorrow 4/23, open to any feedback or advice. Still haven't mowed. Roots are poking through the bottom of the soil, but not fully grasping yet.
> 
> Weather has been weird here since install 2 weeks ago.


Welcome to TLF. Always good to have another st Augustine lawn


----------



## mjh648

@TJ_FortWorth Welcome! If I want to put down a fungicide I have recently been using Azoxystrobin on my new sod. Bio Advanced (propiconazole) can slow down the growth of your St Augustine which at this point you want to root ASAP so it becomes less stressed. Eagle 20 EW is in the same group as Propiconazole but does not do that. Some say they don't see a difference, others don't recommend using it on SA at all but I'm trying to stay away from it.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

mjh648 said:


> @TJ_FortWorth Welcome! If I want to put down a fungicide I have recently been using Azoxystrobin on my new sod. Bio Advanced (propiconazole) can slow down the growth of your St Augustine which at this point you want to root ASAP so it becomes less stressed. Eagle 20 EW is in the same group as Propiconazole but does not do that. Some say they don't see a difference, others don't recommend using it on SA at all but I'm trying to stay away from it.


Thank you and good to know for future reference, I thought the bio advanced would prevent and cure (slow down) any active disease. Been watering already for 2 weeks now without any fungicide application at all until yesterday.


----------



## ionicatoms

TJ_FortWorth said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TJ_FortWorth Welcome! If I want to put down a fungicide I have recently been using Azoxystrobin on my new sod. Bio Advanced (propiconazole) can slow down the growth of your St Augustine which at this point you want to root ASAP so it becomes less stressed. Eagle 20 EW is in the same group as Propiconazole but does not do that. Some say they don't see a difference, others don't recommend using it on SA at all but I'm trying to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and good to know for future reference, I thought the bio advanced would prevent and cure (slow down) any active disease. Been watering already for 2 weeks now without any fungicide application at all until yesterday.
Click to expand...

I recall that most of the problems with this product occur above 85 degrees. On the whole, I think you made a good choice :thumbup: . Welcome to TLF!


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

ionicatoms said:


> TJ_FortWorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TJ_FortWorth Welcome! If I want to put down a fungicide I have recently been using Azoxystrobin on my new sod. Bio Advanced (propiconazole) can slow down the growth of your St Augustine which at this point you want to root ASAP so it becomes less stressed. Eagle 20 EW is in the same group as Propiconazole but does not do that. Some say they don't see a difference, others don't recommend using it on SA at all but I'm trying to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and good to know for future reference, I thought the bio advanced would prevent and cure (slow down) any active disease. Been watering already for 2 weeks now without any fungicide application at all until yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall that most of the problems with this product occur above 85 degrees. On the whole, I think you made a good choice :thumbup: . Welcome to TLF!
Click to expand...

Appreciate it, and thank you - glad I have the RGS and Humic 12 on the way to promote root growth. Also, thank you @CenlaLowell for the warm welcomes. Good to see a fellow St Augustine grower!


----------



## burnhagw

Had to spray some Quali-Pro Propiconazole this morning. I noticed I had some spider web looking spots, and it's dollar spot sneaking up. I'm not even fully out of dormancy yet! If you see what looks like round spider webs in your yard, it's not spiders, it's dollar spot.


----------



## mjh648

ionicatoms said:


> TJ_FortWorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TJ_FortWorth Welcome! If I want to put down a fungicide I have recently been using Azoxystrobin on my new sod. Bio Advanced (propiconazole) can slow down the growth of your St Augustine which at this point you want to root ASAP so it becomes less stressed. Eagle 20 EW is in the same group as Propiconazole but does not do that. Some say they don't see a difference, others don't recommend using it on SA at all but I'm trying to stay away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and good to know for future reference, I thought the bio advanced would prevent and cure (slow down) any active disease. Been watering already for 2 weeks now without any fungicide application at all until yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall that most of the problems with this product occur above 85 degrees. On the whole, I think you made a good choice :thumbup: . Welcome to TLF!
Click to expand...

Certainly doesn't hurt to know the adverse effects of what you are putting down, especially when Eagle can do the same thing without the worry about growth regulation and temp restrictions. If I see Greendoc saying the same thing over and over again I tend to adopt his mindset since this is a hobby of mine and not a profession.

I see it being similar to the Bermuda Triangle of products. Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty/Sedgehammer. Stick to what's hard to mess up and you'll be in a better position than most.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

TJ_FortWorth said:


> New to the forum. New homeowner, new st Augustine grower.
> 
> Premium soil delivered and spread on 3/27. St Augustine sod installed on 4/6 and 4/7. Watered accordingly 1.0-1.5 inches daily until this past Friday where we got 1.5 inches of rain over the course of 2-3 days. I did not water at all this past Monday and Tuesday. Lots of trees and shade in my yard but sunlight is minimum 4-6 hours daily. Today, I sprayed BioAdvanced Fungus Control for Lawns.
> 
> First 4 images were during install. Last 2 images are most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some 12-12-12 starter fertilizer ready to go in about a month. I also have some RGS and Humic 12 en route delivering next week. Supposed to get more rain tomorrow 4/23, open to any feedback or advice. Still haven't mowed. Roots are poking through the bottom of the soil, but not fully grasping yet.
> 
> Weather has been weird here since install 2 weeks ago.


Welcome to the forum fellow Funky Town friend!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Mowed the front and then put down some Heritage G and 28-3-10. Love mowing and spreading when there is morning dew. So gratifying.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

Getting some rain today. Identified a drainage problem in the front. Didn't show y'all my back yard. When I moved in my yard was bare dirt covered in 4-5 years worth of mulched leaves and debris. I cleaned it all up and put down tall fescue (very beginner didn't know what I was doing).

Laying the St Augustine earlier this month we ended up with an extra pallet. I said let's get the backyard going! So, I'm doing a little experiment with a cool season tall fescue and warm season st Augustine sod with the long term goal of all St Augustine.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged and watered. Shut it down early I work tonight. 




This area last year got hit bad by some type of disease. First time my bermuda had any damage.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Mowed the front yard before the rain. I need to get down my fungicide app but its too windy.


----------



## ag_fishing

Watched my 2 pallets of celebration Bermuda sod take in the heavy rain. Thank goodness for the rain because now 2 sprinkler zones only work every other time and I'm about at my wits end trying to figure it out.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Put a new blade on my edger and got a trim and blow in.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got a quick mow in and some product down before the rain! Sand level project coming in a new weeks.


----------



## turfman73

mitch1588 said:


> Cut at .625. Looking good for this early in the year.


@mitch1588 - just good? :lol: Very nice!


----------



## turfman73

Jimefam said:


> Got the yard cut down to .4" and tried to give it a little checkered pattern. Next time will go over all the stripes twice to try and make it pop more but overall happy with where its at for being mid april. Still need to up the density as I think overseeding in the winter with PRG caused it to think out in spots where the rye was the strongest but hopefully will be good to go in a month or so.


@Jimefam - how much rye is still in the grass or is it all bermuda?


----------



## lsk5013

Aerated yesterday right before the GA thundershowers today. (Luckily got a friend to help load the HD rental one into the SUV, cause it's mad heavy even with the weights removed).

Held off on first batch of Lesco fertilizer and last batch of granular pre-E, since it would be washed away. Finally starting to green-up, and hoping warmer temps will help it.

Any suggestions on scalping as I only have a Ryobi 20" that only gets down to about 1"? I could use the edger trimmer and take it down to dirt, but no idea how to bag the clippings??


----------



## Philly_Gunner

turfman73 said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut at .625. Looking good for this early in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mitch1588 - just good? :lol: Very nice!
Click to expand...

Agreed! Looks so smooth.


----------



## BU Bear

Scalped the front and back down to .25" in preparation for leveling. I'll be aerating tomorrow and leveling tomorrow/Monday. Surprisingly more green than I though there would be. Hit dirt quite a bit in the back.


----------



## Jimefam

turfman73 said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the yard cut down to .4" and tried to give it a little checkered pattern. Next time will go over all the stripes twice to try and make it pop more but overall happy with where its at for being mid april. Still need to up the density as I think overseeding in the winter with PRG caused it to think out in spots where the rye was the strongest but hopefully will be good to go in a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jimefam - how much rye is still in the grass or is it all bermuda?
Click to expand...

All bermuda now.


----------



## LawnDrummer

BentleyCooper said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far only 1 application of Humic12 has been applied and BifenIT. Zero nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> curious as to what the Bifen IT is used for?
Click to expand...

Yup, insects.


----------



## ag_fishing

Had to fix a couple pieces of sod that sank down at the joints due to some topsoil below washing out from the 3" of rain in about 45 minutes yesterday. Already seeing roots growing through after 3 days of the sod being laid down which was exciting


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Good cut after backlapping yesterday. Also spraying .25/m urea.


----------



## Ware

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Good cut after backlapping yesterday. Also spraying .25/m urea.


Nice work!


----------



## TJ_FortWorth

I sprayed Humic 12 at the recommended dose in the back and front yard.


----------



## ionicatoms

I found Chamberbitter popping up between the pavers around my pool. Time to do another round of isoxaben!

Cut the grass at 3.75" today:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Edged.

Put down various snake oils and snake pellets:
-GrubEx
-FEature
-Air8
-D-Thatch
-CarbonPro G

Also planted some bulbs, and helped a neighbor put out some snake oils and pellets.


----------



## raymond

SCGrassMan said:


> Put down various snake oils and snake pellets


 :lol:


----------



## southernbuckeye

Down to about .250" and ready for the warm weather to come!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Ware said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good cut after backlapping yesterday. Also spraying .25/m urea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware! You just made my weekend 🍻


----------



## Automate

southernbuckeye said:


> Down to about .250" and ready for the warm weather to come!


@southernbuckeye Looks nice. How much area do you reel cut?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Full reel cut on front and back at 5/8". Walked dang near 5 miles!! Ready for warm temps so the rest of this will fill in.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a dose of RGS, Chelated Iron, and another app of 13-13-13:


----------



## cnet24

Lawn Smith said:


> Put a new blade on my edger and got a trim and blow in.


So satisfying.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed propiconazle, azoxystrobin, and Bifen over fungus areas that are coming in UNFORTUNATELY.

Now more sprigging and trimming trees needs to be done.


----------



## Trippel24

Sprayed T-Nex and Ferrous Sulfate. I was warned about seed heads from someone on 46-0-0, and I learned my lesson after one app. Did .5lbs/1000sqft last time to get my yard to fill in quicker. Won't go that high again.


----------



## DeepC

Mowed at 5/8", as low as I can get the Jacobsen to go. Struggling to see where the edge of my last pass was. Still some spots yellow from winter


----------



## southernbuckeye

Automate said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about .250" and ready for the warm weather to come!
> 
> 
> 
> @southernbuckeye Looks nice. How much area do you reel cut?
Click to expand...

Thanks...about an acre or so


----------



## southernbuckeye

DeepC said:


> Mowed at 5/8", as low as I can get the Jacobsen to go. Struggling to see where the edge of my last pass was. Still some spots yellow from winter


Why won't it go lower?


----------



## DeepC

I must have the tall roller brackets. I suppose I need to order the shorter ones. The range is 5/8" to 1 1/4"


----------



## Lawn Smith

cnet24 said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a new blade on my edger and got a trim and blow in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So satisfying.
Click to expand...

It really is. I always forget how much of a difference a new/longer blade makes.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago


----------



## Ben S

Mow and fert in the back yard. Hoping to beat back the bahiagrass this year and get the bermuda to fill in.


----------



## monsonman

Threw the scarifier cartridge in and made a pass on the celebration. Filled up 1.5 grass catchers worth of dead stuff. Wasn't trying to really tear into the turf, I left the height up to where it was just barely brushing the grass.










Then cut @ .86"

Not bad for a day shy of 3 weeks since it went down, although i wish i was seeing more green at the height i'm cutting. Should I be cutting it at .75-.85 as frequently as I can or should I back off?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprigged, dug out a section of turf to install patio pavers. Investigating brown patch


----------



## Jerry_G

SCGrassMan said:


> Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago


Is it tilted?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Jerry_G said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Is it tilted?
Click to expand...

Yes, to discourage people from sitting on it while it's drying


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago


Nice work!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
Click to expand...

Thank you sir!


----------



## A3M0N

We're continuing to excavate dirt for our firepit in the backyard. I'm using that soil (clay really) to fix the grade around our foundation and to bring up the soil level around some very low spots along the sidewalk and driveway. It's not the best plan to use clay like this, but its better than what we have going on at the moment. Along with getting the bermuda to spread, I'm researching some cost effective ways to start amending our clay soil. I have a soil test box from the extension office, I just have to get it filled in and sent.


----------



## Jerry_G

SCGrassMan said:


> Jerry_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained a bench I put in for our neighborhood a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Is it tilted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, to discourage people from sitting on it while it's drying
Click to expand...

Haha smart! I was like why is this thing tilted it must be the most comfortable bench.


----------



## mjh648

I thought it was to discourage the homeless from sleeping on it.


----------



## SCGrassMan

mjh648 said:


> I thought it was to discourage the homeless from sleeping on it.


LOL


----------



## ionicatoms

Was it "designed" to tilt? @SCGrassMan


----------



## mjh648

SCGrassMan said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was to discourage the homeless from sleeping on it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

can you tell we have a homeless problem in Houston if that's the first thing that came to mind?


----------



## SCGrassMan

ionicatoms said:


> Was it "designed" to tilt? @SCGrassMan


No, I just took all the screws out of it, turned it over and stained the bottom, then put it back at an angle.


----------



## SCGrassMan

mjh648 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was to discourage the homeless from sleeping on it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you tell we have a homeless problem in Houston if that's the first thing that came to mind?
Click to expand...

It's bad in downtown Charleston, but in the 'burbs where I am, not an issue. So much outdoors to camp in, no need!


----------



## Two9tene

Took the HOC down to .259" and Threw down my first app of T-Nex, .25 per 1k.


----------



## Ben S

Preventative fungicide and bifenthrin app as well as Trimec targeted at my parsley-piert infestation. Also dropped off a soil sample.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Rained all day and I accomplished absolutely nothing


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Two9tene said:


> Took the HOC down to .259" and Threw down my first app of T-Nex, .25 per 1k.


Looking good, wish mine was that flat. You dealing with a fungus issue?


----------



## Two9tene

Philly_Gunner said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the HOC down to .259" and Threw down my first app of T-Nex, .25 per 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, wish mine was that flat. You dealing with a fungus issue?
Click to expand...

The photo does it no justice, it is not as flat as it appears! Lol

No fungus issues I preemptively applied some fungicide.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed the back and side yard and threw down some seed on some bare spots.


----------



## Two_Rivers

Backlapped and greased the mower and went for a rainy mow.


----------



## Topcat

Cut it Thursday. Today I sprayed .78/1000 Tide Paclo PGR spiked it with Feature, Kelp and Humic acid.

Current HOC 3/8". Will raise to 1/2" and keep it there the rest of the year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Topcat said:


> Cut it Thursday. Today I sprayed .78/1000 Tide Paclo PGR spiked it with Feature, Kelp and Humic acid.
> 
> Current HOC 3/8". Will raise to 1/2" and keep it there the rest of the year.


This is normally when you start pgr??


----------



## ag_fishing

Probably not recommended, but I mowed the new celebration to .5". I think it's seen only 3 days of sun and 5-6" of rain in the 11 days since I laid it down. It is definitely rooted and we should start getting sun and warmer weather finally this coming week


----------



## Topcat

CenlaLowell said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut it Thursday. Today I sprayed .78/1000 Tide Paclo PGR spiked it with Feature, Kelp and Humic acid.
> 
> Current HOC 3/8". Will raise to 1/2" and keep it there the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is normally when you start pgr??
Click to expand...

No, I normally start in June, after Memorial Day. I sprayed early this year. The lawn is fully green, has great lateral growth and thickened up nicely. If I cut more than once a week this year I want it to be because I want to tighten it up or burn in stripes versus the 3-4 times a week that was required to maintain my HOC last year.
Edit- … and I want to suppress seed head growth. I had it really bad last year and it took almost a month for them to grow out. I started seeing a few here and there already this year.


----------



## southernbuckeye

Cut at 400. We really need some warm weather here, the growth and green really hasn't started much yet.


----------



## TTown85

I'm new to all this....

I decided not to spray out my Annual Rye. This was the first time I've ever done an overseed to keep me green through the winter. Last year I only had my riding mower, although it could cut down to 1" which is lower than most. I maintained around 1.25"-1.5" all year.

Today I scalped down to 0.5" with my new GM1000. I'm officially hooked! This year is going to be fun to see how my grass handles reel mowing. Plan to maintain around 5/8".

The first picture is from today at 0.5", second picture is from 1 year ago at 1". This is addictive!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

TTown85 said:


> I'm new to all this....
> 
> I decided not to spray out my Annual Rye. This was the first time I've ever done an overseed to keep me green through the winter. Last year I only had my riding mower, although it could cut down to 1" which is lower than most. I maintained around 1.25"-1.5" all year.
> 
> Today I scalped down to 0.5" with my new GM1000. I'm officially hooked! This year is going to be fun to see how my grass handles reel mowing. Plan to maintain around 5/8".
> 
> The first picture is from today at 0.5", second picture is from 1 year ago at 1". This is addictive!!


You're gonna see a drastic change in your turf quality. I had a lady today tell me they call our house the "velvet yard" house. 😂


----------



## TTown85

[/quote]
You're gonna see a drastic change in your turf quality. I had a lady today tell me they call our house the "velvet yard" house. 😂
[/quote]

We moved to the neighborhood about 18 months ago. Went to my first HOA meeting last month and as I was introducing myself folks would ask which house I live in. Others would chime in and say "he's the only house with a green yard right now". I downplayed it, but ran home to brag to my wife 🤣


----------



## DeepC

You're gonna see a drastic change in your turf quality. I had a lady today tell me they call our house the "velvet yard" house. 😂
[/quote]

We moved to the neighborhood about 18 months ago. Went to my first HOA meeting last month and as I was introducing myself folks would ask which house I live in. Others would chime in and say "he's the only house with a green yard right now". I downplayed it, but ran home to brag to my wife 🤣
[/quote]

Niiice, makes you feel good about the effort. Its addicting for sure. I definitely have the nicest lawn in the neighborhood too. The compliments feel good. I had a guy driving by slam on the brakes and ask me what I'm putting on my yard and I was like "Uuummmmm, uh, well... different things." He thought I didnt want to tell him. But how do you casually explain that.


----------



## FATC1TY

DeepC said:


> You're gonna see a drastic change in your turf quality. I had a lady today tell me they call our house the "velvet yard" house. 😂


We moved to the neighborhood about 18 months ago. Went to my first HOA meeting last month and as I was introducing myself folks would ask which house I live in. Others would chime in and say "he's the only house with a green yard right now". I downplayed it, but ran home to brag to my wife 🤣
[/quote]

Niiice, makes you feel good about the effort. Its addicting for sure. I definitely have the nicest lawn in the neighborhood too. The compliments feel good. I had a guy driving by slam on the brakes and ask me what I'm putting on my yard and I was like "Uuummmmm, uh, well... different things." He thought I didnt want to tell him. But how do you casually explain that.
[/quote]

I just tell them to mow. It's quite honestly the one thing people don't do enough of, or correctly, that could make a difference. People usually thing buying bags of magic and spreading it out is the key. It's helpful, sure, but just mow, and water.

The only people I get complex with applications are the people I find who like to let their animals run free or use my property as a bathroom. Then I usually warn them to keep the pets off and wash their feet. It's a subtle enough warning to stop doing it!


----------



## BU Bear

Got rid of the huge pile of core plugs (forgot to take pics) that sat in the drive way for a week. Also used a broom on the sand spots from my leveling project. It's filling in nicely despite the fact that we've had a cold rainy week. I think it'll really take back off this week with sunny days in the mid to high 80s. Planning to cut for the first time since the leveling some time mid week. I want to let it mostly fill in so I don't mess up my reel.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

You're gonna see a drastic change in your turf quality. I had a lady today tell me they call our house the "velvet yard" house. 😂
[/quote]

We moved to the neighborhood about 18 months ago. Went to my first HOA meeting last month and as I was introducing myself folks would ask which house I live in. Others would chime in and say "he's the only house with a green yard right now". I downplayed it, but ran home to brag to my wife 🤣
[/quote]

Such a good feeling when people notice your work. Also becomes a little redundant when everyone asks what they need to do to their yard. Usually when I get to buying a tow behind sprayer and measuring chemicals they lose interest. And if that doesn't do it, the greens mower part does.


----------



## mjh648

Spot sprayed some kyllinga and yellow sedge with 0.68ML of Dismiss with AMS/Surfactant/Marking dye in a 32oz bottle. High temp this morning said it was going to be 84F and I look at it now and it's 90F. Probably should have left surfactant out but I sprayed when it was still in low 80s so we'll see how that goes. Was a PITA to measure out that small of a liquid so I bought some small ML measuring syringes to help out with that.

Also sprayed Demand CS on siding, fence line and perimeter of house. Tried using the blower attachment (Mosquito sniper system) and didn't like it at all.

Have already seen some Virginia buttonweed in front AND back so it looks like I'm about to do my first Celsius/Certainty tank mix blanket app of the year.

Wanted to to another app of fungicide (4 weeks since Azoxy) with either Eagle 20 or Clearys but my soil is waterlogged from all the rain so I might wait for it to dry out in case all my earthworms are still at the top of the so


----------



## david_

Sprayed 6 month of Prodiamine, 1.0 rate Certainty, and medium Celsius with NIS.

Hopefully the last time I use my sprayer this season. Looking forward to some warmer temps.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a cut! Trying to lay in those horizontal lines this season. The vertices are well established, it's time to change it up for the lawn and my sake! Lol


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed a crape myrtle and took the libs to the dump. Enjoying the rest of Sunday.


----------



## Thisguy

Verticut and mini-scalp to help the transition to Bermuda


----------



## Txmx583

Moved front and back which was much needed after 4-5 days of rain! Also sprayed certainty on some new POA that popped up and hit my neighbors yard with some as well.


----------



## marcjw

Zeon mowed to .90. Applied PGR and sprayed .10lb/1k of nitrogen yesterday. Hard to keep it looking good so taking some pics during the good times..lol


----------



## marcjw

Darn posted in wrong section


----------



## Jeff_MI84

marcjw said:


> Zeon mowed to .90. Applied PGR and sprayed .10lb/1k of nitrogen yesterday. Hard to keep it looking good so taking some pics during the good times..lol


Very nice.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Celsius and Certainty in the flower beds. Trimmed a couple of crape myrtles.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Double cut the backyard, sprayed whole lawn with PGR, some Feature and AMS.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Took it down a notch tonight. Will let it grow in and maintain it @ 5/16"-3/8" for the next couple of months.


----------



## Mewwwda

@Lawnboy_03 Those are possibly the brightest flood lights I've ever seen.. What are they?

I've been wanting to upgrade mine.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished this for now.... 


Later down the line I got to pressure wash the cement off the shed, install a small storage shed, and a 125 gallon propane tank.


----------



## cnet24

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Double cut the backyard, sprayed whole lawn with PGR, some Feature and AMS.


Hell yeah. Looks great. You should start a lawn journal, I see LOTM in your future!


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Mewwwda said:


> @Lawnboy_03 Those are possibly the brightest flood lights I've ever seen.. What are they?
> 
> I've been wanting to upgrade mine.


Haha I can't take credit for the flood lights. It's actually the new IPhone12. The night camera is legit!


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Mewwwda said:


> @Lawnboy_03 Those are possibly the brightest flood lights I've ever seen.. What are they?
> 
> I've been wanting to upgrade mine.


Haha I can't take credit for the flood lights. It's actually the new IPhone12. The night camera is legit!


----------



## Mewwwda

Haha fooled me I guess! That's awesome though


----------



## RaginCajun

Came back from vacation and gave my St. A the first striping of the season.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> Came back from vacation and gave my St. A the first striping of the season.


What's your height of cut???
@RaginCajun


----------



## A3M0N

Finished mowing my front and large side just before the rain came. We have severe thunderstorms rolling in. I also sprayed the house perimeter with Sevin/Bifin IT, I hope it dried enough before the rain.

You think those streaks in the second picture are from overlapping my fertilizer application? I put down a granular fert about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## RaginCajun

CenlaLowell said:


> RaginCajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came back from vacation and gave my St. A the first striping of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your height of cut???
> @RaginCajun
Click to expand...

I think this is around 3.


----------



## Passat774

Spring is so slow this year..

But under 5mm or .2 of an inch!!

This forum has been a tremendous resource, find yourself a good golf course superintendent, they will be priceless in terms of help since they know first hand what works best in your area.


----------



## CenlaLowell

RaginCajun said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaginCajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came back from vacation and gave my St. A the first striping of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your height of cut???
> @RaginCajun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is around 3.
Click to expand...

Looks good but it looks like a really low cut


----------



## Slim 1938

Sprayed some chelated iron and AS. Mowed at .5.


----------



## DeepC

Passat774 said:


> Spring is so slow this year..
> 
> But under 5mm or .2 of an inch!!
> 
> This forum has been a tremendous resource, find yourself a good golf course superintendent, they will be priceless in terms of help since they know first hand what works best in your area.


Damn son! That's purdy!


----------



## RaginCajun

> Looks good but it looks like a really low cut


I could probably go up a bit for sure. Plan to do some leveling this weekend, so I didn't want it too thick.

But if I were to compare to my neighbors after they cut, it looks high as giraffe (you know). :lol:

They cut at bermuda levels and I have no idea how it survives.


----------



## Ben S

Put down 15-0-15 at 6lbs./k per my soil test. Had to fix my spreader first.


----------



## Two9tene

Cross cut and enjoyed the mow!!!


----------



## Passat774

DeepC said:


> Passat774 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is so slow this year..
> 
> But under 5mm or .2 of an inch!!
> 
> This forum has been a tremendous resource, find yourself a good golf course superintendent, they will be priceless in terms of help since they know first hand what works best in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son! That's purdy!
Click to expand...

Thanks just a little bit of work...


----------



## monsonman

First sand project on the 4 week old Celebration


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday I mowed and sprayed azoxystrobin, 3336, and I got some alot of GLS over the last two days


----------



## Redeyeback

Well, I might as well have shot myself in the foot...

From DFW, St. Augustine, half the yard is full sun, other half is moderate shade. Believe I have an area of chinch bugs(treated with Caravan G 2 days ago) as well as several areas of TARR(laid out 3 bales peat moss yesterday for 2,000 sq ft).

I am not convinced I applied the peat moss correctly as it should have given me a 1/2inch and from what I saw, was nowhere near that. None of which matters now, as I set my sprinklers to 2x 30m cycles this morning and woke up to the Great Flood.

Dallas reportedly has Gumbo clay soils and expanded shale which sheet and prevent drainage. My yard would be proof of this.

Headed for more rains early in the oncoming week so will wait to reapply peat moss. Also would love to layer a few inches of compost and level my yard while lightly covering some surface roots.

Please if anyone has any advice, I'm terrified this water will spread the fungal colonies even more so throughout my yard. I could use some help. See photos below.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Ben S said:


> Put down 15-0-15 at 6lbs./k per my soil test. Had to fix my spreader first.


I've had 3 of those and every single one has failed. Just bought a Spyker....man, what a dream in comparison.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Two9tene said:


> Cross cut and enjoyed the mow!!!


Looking like a dapper suit!!! The warm weather coming is gonna have it on point!


----------



## BU Bear

Philly_Gunner said:


> Ben S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down 15-0-15 at 6lbs./k per my soil test. Had to fix my spreader first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 3 of those and every single one has failed. Just bought a Spyker....man, what a dream in comparison.
Click to expand...

Yup, I've had mine just about two years and it's a plastic piece of junk. The gates on mine constantly get stuck half open and the impeller seems to fling unevenly. I'm holding off on replacing it with something nicer as I don't really use it much since I started spraying.


----------



## Txmx583

Double mowed the front, loving this spring Texas weather!!!


----------



## Txmx583

Txmx583 said:


> Double mowed the front, loving this spring Texas weather!!!


Dog left her stamp of approval on the back yard 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Ben S

Philly_Gunner said:


> I've had 3 of those and every single one has failed. Just bought a Spyker....man, what a dream in comparison.





BU Bear said:


> Yup, I've had mine just about two years and it's a plastic piece of junk. The gates on mine constantly get stuck half open and the impeller seems to fling unevenly. I'm holding off on replacing it with something nicer as I don't really use it much since I started spraying.


I was tempted to trash it just so I had an excuse to upgrade but it really wasn't a bad fix except for the screws being corroded. What happened was the actuator cable is supposed to ride in a pulley and it had popped out. I just had to re-seat it. I think you really need to rinse it out after every use and I got lazy which I think is what lead to the issue.


----------



## TTown85

I applied my first ever PGR application yesterday. I have common Bermuda, mowing at 9/16". Not gonna lie, I was nervous so I went in at .18oz/K T-Nex mixed with chelated iron micromix from SiteOne. Now I need to figure out the GreenKeeper app so I can keep up with it. Anxious to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## TTown85

I applied my first ever PGR application yesterday. I have common Bermuda, mowing at 9/16". Not gonna lie, I was nervous so I went in at .18oz/K T-Nex mixed with chelated iron micromix from SiteOne. Now I need to figure out the GreenKeeper app so I can keep up with it. Anxious to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## CenlaLowell

TTown85 said:


> I applied my first ever PGR application yesterday. I have common Bermuda, mowing at 9/16". Not gonna lie, I was nervous so I went in at .18oz/K T-Nex mixed with chelated iron micromix from SiteOne. Now I need to figure out the GreenKeeper app so I can keep up with it. Anxious to see what all the hype is about.


Pgr is something you won't regret


----------



## Redtwin

CenlaLowell said:


> TTown85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied my first ever PGR application yesterday. I have common Bermuda, mowing at 9/16". Not gonna lie, I was nervous so I went in at .18oz/K T-Nex mixed with chelated iron micromix from SiteOne. Now I need to figure out the GreenKeeper app so I can keep up with it. Anxious to see what all the hype is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Pgr is something you won't regret
Click to expand...

I would keep bringing up your rate until you get it around .50oz/1000sf. Common Bermuda can take a pretty high dose. You're going to love what it does to your turf!


----------



## Sean102385

Mowed front at .75 and the rear at 1.25 with the HRX.

Currently smoking 2 pork butts and getting setup outside to have some family over to watch the Canelo Alvarez fight tonight.


----------



## Tmank87

Mowed and sprayed Prostar and Eagle. Thoughts on what has popped up?


----------



## rjw0283

Planted petunias. The wave ones.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed the back and side yard. Sprayed a mixture of Bifen IT, Dominion, and Sevin on the backyard but had to stop there to grill dinner when the wife got home from the store. I'll finish spraying tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Jerry_G

Inadvertently sprayed double the recommended amount of image, then played around with new plugger. This thing is sick!


----------



## mjh648

Put down Azoxy, 0.5#N/k, and rgs. Signs of gls in some areas from the downpour we had late last week but not terribly concerned.


----------



## brown_town

Technically from Saturday, but I got in 1 of 3 DIY irrigation zones with 1/2" Blu-Lock poly, 4 Rainbird Bodies and R-Van nozzles. Runs off the hose spigot using an Orbit B-Hyve Smart timer and back flow preventer.


----------



## cosgrc

Mowed at .4375" and put a little CarbonPro-G down


----------



## A3M0N

Technically yesterday evening, but I finished spraying the lawn and perimeter for insects.


----------



## AFBiker2011

cosgrc said:


> Mowed at .4375" and put a little CarbonPro-G down


Did you water in your CarbonProG? If so, did it dissolve well? Mine is still pelletized even after a full day of rain, which was quite heavy at times.


----------



## cosgrc

AFBiker2011 said:


> cosgrc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at .4375" and put a little CarbonPro-G down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you water in your CarbonProG? If so, did it dissolve well? Mine is still pelletized even after a full day of rain, which was quite heavy at times.
Click to expand...

I did, but it was brief. I too saw it pelletized, but have not looked closely after heavy rain on Sunday night to see if it broke down anymore.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed crape myrtle trees


----------



## anthonybilotta

Mowed it today !


----------



## BU Bear

anthonybilotta said:


> Mowed it today !


Looks fantastic! What height?


----------



## anthonybilotta

@BU Bear Thanks! bench HOC is 0.3


----------



## PhxHeat

Many THANKS to all the people who help and share their knowledge here on TLF.

2 weeks & 2 days after my first dethatch/scarify with the Classen. The grass is recovering really well. Temps well into the 90's lately with the next few days forecast to be hovering around our first 100°s this year.

hoc has been at 5/8", dropped it today to 1/2" because I can't seem to leave well enough alone haha, grass is a multi-mix of several big box store brand name bags of various bermuda seed varieties over the years.


----------



## Passat774

anthonybilotta said:


> @BU Bear Thanks! bench HOC is 0.3


Turf is probably only between .150 to .175

I am at .4 HOC and prism gauge has me at .2 or 5mm


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut at .5". First PGR application of the year!!


----------



## ShadowGuy

Took my kikmuda down to 7/8.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I forgot to post but yesterday mowed, trimmed, edged. Then I sprayed main event and nis over the front lawn


----------



## Triplesticks

Sprayed some fungicide yesterday.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Flew my DJI today


----------



## brown_town

Got zone 2 of 3 installed in my Blu-lock irrigation setup.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed and edged my front and large side yard, I'll do the back and other side tomorrow.

I'm in a rehab season, so I'm not trying to stripe the lawn, but the good bermuda section is keeping some nice stripes from the wheels. But I noticed some other sections striping well today. I checked them out after the mow and it looks like I have two more decent patches of bermuda growing. Yay!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

mitch1588 said:


> Double cut at .5". First PGR application of the year!!


Absolutely gorgeous property.


----------



## zcabe

TTown85 said:


> I applied my first ever PGR application yesterday. I have common Bermuda, mowing at 9/16". Not gonna lie, I was nervous so I went in at .18oz/K T-Nex mixed with chelated iron micromix from SiteOne. Now I need to figure out the GreenKeeper app so I can keep up with it. Anxious to see what all the hype is about.


I think your really going to like the effects PGR has on common Bermuda! May not notice these all on first app but I experienced less clipping yield, minimal to no scalping even if you miss a mow. Also, the more you use it your Bermuda nodes will start producing nodes on top of nodes which of course will create a more dense hybrid looking Bermuda turf. Also, I've noticed a much more darker color as well.

I use the Greenkeeper App and I will say it's a must have for anyone using PGR. Just remember it's only as the information you input so make sure you enter all of your applications accurately.


----------



## Cdub5_

One last mow ahead of receiving a week's worth of rain.

SPF-30/Midnight bluegrass cut at 2.25"


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cdub5_ said:


> One last mow ahead of receiving a week's worth of rain.
> 
> SPF-30/Midnight bluegrass cut at 2.25"


Beautiful


----------



## MedozK

Cut today. Front yard looking much better than the back right now. Looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Cut and sprayed .25# N/M and Main Event at 2oz/M.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed the back and small side yard, sharpend mower blade, and collected soil for my first soil test.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Removed probably 10-12" of root growth over the sidewalk for my older neighbor, edged, dig out a plant, and set her bench up.

Trimmed some shrubs.


----------



## Slim 1938

&#128580;&#128077;


----------



## mjh648

CenlaLowell said:


> I forgot to post but yesterday mowed, trimmed, edged. Then I sprayed main event and nis over the front lawn


That aerial view is awesome.

What is your main event schedule? Is that just based on your soil test or will you do it a couple of times throughout the year?

Also where do you get it?


----------



## OK_Bermuda

Well, today I went for a swim in my lawn. Although this was a nice way to gather up the clippings I didn't get sucked up with the rotary mower. Now if I could only find a dry time in the 9 straight days of rain forecasted ahead to get out and rake them up. So even though I was unable to get out in the yard I did make one change to the back patio.


----------



## lsk5013

Removed (and by that, I hired a company to remove ) a decaying Poplar tree which will help the Bermuda in the back yard get more sunlight.


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post but yesterday mowed, trimmed, edged. Then I sprayed main event and nis over the front lawn
> 
> 
> 
> That aerial view is awesome.
> 
> What is your main event schedule? Is that just based on your soil test or will you do it a couple of times throughout the year?
> 
> Also where do you get it?
Click to expand...

Thanks

I really don't have a schedule yet, but I'm going to run once a month in June, July, august. Tnex and paclo application.
https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/


----------



## mjh648

@CenlaLowell just curious what's the difference between Main Event and Ironite? 3# @ $20 for Main Event (10% iron) vs 30# @ $32 for Ironite (20% Iron)


----------



## Tmank87

Cut to 5/8


----------



## CenlaLowell

mjh648 said:


> @CenlaLowell just curious what's the difference between Main Event and Ironite? 3# @ $20 for Main Event (10% iron) vs 30# @ $32 for Ironite (20% Iron)


Granular vs soluble, there's many more difference just compare each label. I prefer to spray whenever I can


----------



## Live Oak

A little late, but this past weekend I sprayed a tank mix of PGR + Bifen. Followed up with a mow the next day. Took a couple months but the PGR is really creating a thick, dense St. Aug turf. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Bought a few bags of sand and tried out my new toy.


----------



## SeanBB

Verticut the yard 2 ways..

Before..


After..


Pulled about a 30 gallon trashcan worth of material out. Going to water pretty good tomorrow!


----------



## Lawn Smith

SeanBB said:


> Verticut the yard 2 ways..
> 
> Before..
> 
> 
> After..
> 
> 
> Pulled about a 30 gallon trashcan worth of material out. Going to water pretty good tomorrow!


That's a nice photo bomb by the kid in the playground lol


----------



## monsonman

:lol:


----------



## GoDawgs

:shock: :lol:


----------



## monsonman

Squeezed in a soggy mow. Been getting hammered with rain last few days and more on the way.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

monsonman said:


> Squeezed in a soggy mow. Been getting hammered with rain last few days and more on the way.


Same here in Texas!


----------



## Lem855

:thumbup:


Cdub5_ said:


> One last mow ahead of receiving a week's worth of rain.
> 
> SPF-30/Midnight bluegrass cut at 2.25"


Gorgeous


----------



## Lawn Smith

Philly_Gunner said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezed in a soggy mow. Been getting hammered with rain last few days and more on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in Texas!
Click to expand...

Yall send some of that rain over here. We got at least 10 more days of high 80s low 90s with no rain in sight.


----------



## BU Bear

Sent my reel off to be sharpened because I dulled the crap out of it because I'm impatient and mowed too early after leveling. Added some washers to my Honda rotary to get it down just below 1 inch and did a soggy mow. I think I picked up more sand than clippings, I'm ready for better weather so the dang lawn will fill back in.


----------



## adidasUNT8

BU Bear said:


> Sent my reel off to be sharpened because I dulled the crap out of it because I'm impatient and mowed too early after leveling. Added some washers to my Honda rotary to get it down just below 1 inch and did a soggy mow. I think I picked up more sand than clippings, I'm ready for better weather so the dang lawn will fill back in.


crap... hope i didn't do this... It seemed to be clipping ok but it did get slightly louder towards the end i think. backlapping won't sharpen it up enough?


----------



## BU Bear

adidasUNT8 said:


> crap... hope i didn't do this... It seemed to be clipping ok but it did get slightly louder towards the end i think. backlapping won't sharpen it up enough?


I have a swardman so no relief grind/backlapping. I'm sure someone else with a greensmower can answer that. It made it through about 4-5 mows before it was really dull.


----------



## Brou

Lawn Smith said:


> SeanBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Verticut the yard 2 ways..
> 
> Before..
> 
> 
> After..
> 
> 
> Pulled about a 30 gallon trashcan worth of material out. Going to water pretty good tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice photo bomb by the kid in the playground lol
Click to expand...

 :lol: good eye!


----------



## SeanBB

@Kamauxx @GoDawgs @monsonman I got naked babies all over the place here! Lol what are you gonna do...summertime is here! 🤣


----------



## Redtwin

SeanBB said:


> @Kamauxx @GoDawgs @monsonman I got naked babies all over the place here! Lol what are you gonna do...summertime is here! 🤣


I'd do the same thing if I could get away with it! Heck... maybe I do... just saying...


----------



## SeanBB

@redtwin that's actually me in the photo


----------



## CenlaLowell

Rain, rain and more rain yesterday. I was still able to accomplish fertilizing the st Augustine sprigs with 10-10-10


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Sprayed azoxystrobin and PGR with Feature. The 4" rain this week and upcoming is ruining my mowing schedule.


----------



## wiseowl

In the middle of this right now


----------



## wiseowl

wiseowl said:


> In the middle of this right now


Well that was about as much fun as sticking a fork in a light socket.

20 MPH winds adjusting nozzles left me soaking wet and miserable but it's done and compared to the he-vans they're replacing ? 👌👌👌

Beer time


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

More rain the next few days so I got in the wettest cut of my life. I think there was a wake off the back drum of the mower at one point.

Definitely got some fungus going in a few places so I caught all the clippings.

About half way through


----------



## MedozK

1st app of PGR today.


----------



## DeepC

Finally mowed the swamp. Too much rain. Still filling if after winter dieback. Its yellow in the middle because it ponds there when it rains. I need some kind of wetting agent to drain the pond.


----------



## Beerman219

Got 2 loads of mason sand left over from mason sub at work. The wife doesn't understand short term loss for long term gain. Now just need to build a drag like Conner's.
Also got a mow in.


----------



## MedozK

Fresh cut


----------



## anthonybilotta

It just won't stop raining here in Houston. My soil has been saturated for the past 6 days.
I have a sloped yard yet water is still ponding. Tried to cut today and the rear drum just tore up a patch of lawn so I stopped :|


----------



## A3M0N

Saturday: Mowed the front and large side

Today: Mowed the back and small side, edged, and (for better or worse) applied baby shampoo.

A good portion of my soil is exposed, dried, and cracked. It also kicks up lots of dust when I edge. I'm sure there are higher quality wetting agents, but I applied 3oz per gallon through an Ortho Dial and Spray. Five, 15oz bottles covered my entire lawn.

What can be done about this kind of soil issue? I'm not sure I'm ready to jump into core aeration yet, if that's even a solution.


----------



## BU Bear

Not the lawn, but finally got around to pulling out some shrubs that died off with the February freeze and cleaned up the flower beds. All of the reasons I love bermuda in the lawn make me hate it when it comes to flower beds.


----------



## mjh648

Threw down Air8 and Humic12 at 6oz/K each and then it rained 0.7" over the course of 4 hours. Have some sloped parts of the lawn and wondering just how much product actually took in the soil.


----------



## DeepC

BU Bear said:


> All of the reasons I love bermuda in the lawn make me hate it when it comes to flower beds.


HA, I know that's right !


----------



## Topcat

First cut in over a week. Was out of town. The Paclo did good at suppressing growth. Did a double cut, then fed it 30-0-10 and watered it in.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.

Sprayed Luna sensation and 20-20-20 soluble

I'm tired, I'll try to get a picture tomorrow


----------



## monsonman

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
> 
> Sprayed Luna sensation and 20-20-20 soluble
> 
> I'm tired, I'll try to get a picture tomorrow


Whats you fert schedule for St Aug?

I sprayed sedgehammer down on the backyard today.


----------



## CenlaLowell

monsonman said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed, edged, and trimmed.
> 
> Sprayed Luna sensation and 20-20-20 soluble
> 
> I'm tired, I'll try to get a picture tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Whats you fert schedule for St Aug?
> 
> I sprayed sedgehammer down on the backyard today.
Click to expand...

None, I spray the 20-20-20 only when I spray a fungicide. No granular fertilizer will be used on my st Augustine this season


----------



## Redeyeback

Put down another bag of CarbonizPN in bare spots along with my first app of RGS and Air8. Bought Humic12 and D-Thatch as well but will wait 2 weeks to apply.

St. Augustine recovering nicely from a horrible bout with Take All. Just need to fill in those bare spots.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Tried to turn my yard into beachfront property!


----------



## Redeyeback

@ReelMowLow74
Have you leveled with sand before?

I'm also in Dallas and from the experiments I've tried, adding sand to our soil filled what little porosity we have and doesnt allow anything to pass through.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Redeyeback said:


> @ReelMowLow74
> Have you leveled with sand before?
> 
> I'm also in Dallas and from the experiments I've tried, adding sand to our soil filled what little porosity we have and doesnt allow anything to pass through.


This is my first level project. I did a heavy aeration first and hoping that helps a bit. Plenty of my neighbors have attempted it and their yards look great, figured I'd give it a shot and hope for the best


----------



## mjh648

Applied Grubex @ 1.55#/K and celsius/certainty at medium rate. Had always had some left in the tank after spraying so I went a little less water and ended up running out in an area that had a good amount of kyllinga. Came back with a spot treatment of certainty in a spray bottle. Next time I'll keep the conservative water amount and just go over areas that are more troublesome.


----------



## Tmank87

Cut edge and trim. Got my products from Earthworks for post aerification and pre sand leveling next weekend.


----------



## andymac7

Nothing.

Watched the stupid rain pour down and usher in another stupid late cold snap. Looks like I'll be spraying fungicide all freaking year.

I'm sorry, I just had to vent for a moment. It's my 40th birthday tomorrow and it's gonna be 53.

53!!!! At the end of May!

Ok I feel a little better. I apologize once again. Carry on &#128522;


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed some crepe myrtles and sprayed tnex and paclo at very low rates.


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed while the yard was semi dry and spread out some urea at .5/m which probably all washed away with what I assume was another 3"+ of rain this evening. I think we're sitting at 12-15" of rain for may


----------



## rjw0283

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Tried to turn my yard into beachfront property!


Nice neat and tidy piles. I leveled mine today... Mine looked like the sand monster came in and trashed the place. I also would dump the gorilla cart and pull it with the lawn mower to get the rest of the sand out of the cart. This was my 2nd level and it was way easier than the first. I learned a lot of shortcuts from the 1st. I spent less time knocking piles down and more time dragging with a mower/dragmat. Now if I could find an easier way to get the sand in the gorilla cart I'd be on to something.


----------



## rjw0283

before

after scalp and aeration

4 tons sand


----------



## anthonybilotta

Sharpened my sunjoe with a 15 degree angle and went to town. This is at the 0 setting. Couldn't believe how well it worked.


----------



## Cdub5_

@anthonybilotta That Sunjoe is a surprising piece of equipment. Sharpening those blades did a wonderful job!


----------



## anthonybilotta

@Cdub5_ thanks ! For 100 bucks I couldn't pass up the opportunity. I don't know how well it would work if the ground were hard clay like it normally is down here in the summer. But with all the rain lately the ground was soft so I took advantage of that.

Not a single runner was pulled up from what I could notice. Seemed to cut everything cleanly.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Killed some bermuda and dropped some fresh StAug...


----------



## jpos34

Raised the canopies….


----------



## A3M0N

Finished up the firepit project. I didn't get quite all the gravel moved into the pit, but that just means I have extra to fill in with as it all gets packed down.


----------



## mitch1588

Single double, double cut front and back. Happy Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

mitch1588 said:


> Single double, double cut front and back. Happy Memorial Day everyone.


Gorgeous man!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Did a double cut and sprayed some Humic, FEature and Clearys. That iron bump really brought out the blue green color.


----------



## Tmank87

Took her down tonight in preparation for aeration tomorrow and sand on Saturday







Tomatoes are coming..


----------



## Automate

Eternal thanks to those solders, their family and loved ones, who paid the ultimate sacrifice defending our nation. Your sacrifice protects our freedoms and way of live, including our passion for lawn care.


----------



## Botanicalstig

Mow, fert and iron Thursday. Mowed this morning and it's looking reaaaal good. Centipede stripes might only last a day but I can enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Botanicalstig said:


> Mow, fert and iron Thursday. Mowed this morning and it's looking reaaaal good. Centipede stripes might only last a day but I can enjoy it while it lasts!


Looks great!


----------



## Tmank87

Had the yard aerated, harvested the cores, spread EW Renovate, EW Myco 3-3-3, EW Replenish 5-4-5 and Gypsum. I'm whipped. Sand this weekend.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spread sulfur at 1.8 lb/ 1k. ,Mowed, and spread see dirt in low spots before the rain came.


----------



## Slim 1938

Mowed and sprayed 24d/quinclorac mix. Trying to kill dandelions and anything that pops up. Probably should've waited a day or two after mow to spray but oh well. Ill probably put some AMS down tomorrow and possibly chelated iron also. Still have some areas that haven't filled in completely. I'm also hoping to sand soon.


----------



## A3M0N

Spread 600 lbs (25 lbs per 1K) of lime. Round 1 of 4 complete.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Tried out single double for the first time. Loving it! First round of pgr last week at .15oz/k. No bronzing and got good suppression on seed heads. Front at 5/8" back around 7/8"




Also, flowers and garden starting to come in!


----------



## Austinite

Aerated the living heck out of the front lawn. Core every square inch. Super light detatch to pickup cores mainly. And fixed some Cracked/chipped concrete on the curbs! Felt so productive.


----------



## SeanBB

This past weekend I aerated, raked cores, added sulfur at 5#'s/1M sanded and fertilized with 12#'s per 1M DTE 8-3-5. Started the whole leveling process...

Before:


After (broomed in:


Used a landscape level rake and shop broom. I'm 1"+ in some areas eek. Hand water then laid down 1" water with irrigation. Once the sand dries I will try to broom more in. Of course, this is when my back and legs are feeling up to it 🤦


----------



## TTown85

I smashed a bunch of worm casings into my Bermuda... plz send help!!


----------



## Redtwin

TTown85 said:


> I smashed a bunch of worm casings into my Bermuda... plz send help!!!


Brush them out with a broom before mowing. If you mash them down they will smoother the grass and create a dead spot. Also, you can apply Imadicloprid to "thin the herd" if it get too out of control. Im hoping things settle down now that it's getting warmer. I still have a bunch but not as many as a few weeks ago.


----------



## WhiteSubi

mitch1588 said:


> Single double, double cut front and back. Happy Memorial Day everyone.


Absolutely killer property and lawn!


----------



## Capnahab-1

I sent in my soil sample. Need to find out where I stand so I can get rid of the grass weeds I have and start over.


----------



## SeanBB

Lightly groomed my topdressing..


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed what I could yesterday at .5". I think we're up to 15-18" of rain over the past month with another 3-5" expected over the next week. Even on the days it isn't raining it's been mostly cloudy and not able to dry out


----------



## CenlaLowell

ag_fishing said:


> Mowed what I could yesterday at .5". I think we're up to 15-18" of rain over the past month with another 3-5" expected over the next week. Even on the days it isn't raining it's been mostly cloudy and not able to dry out


It's been raining here alot also


----------



## NClawnnut78

Well I finished laying 3 roles of Tiff Tuff Bermuda to Help advance the Bermuda cause to take over and eliminate a Fescue yard. Also put some Lesco Carbon pro G down about 2 weeks ago. Now letting mother nature take over as storms are in the forecast for the rest of the week and weekend. Good start with mother nature.


----------



## Automate

Used this 50+ year old pump for the first time to water my yard. My dad use to water our grass from a backyard creek. Now I'm using it to water mine from a backyard drainage ditch.

I have nearly 26K sq ft back yard and 1/2 inch of irrigation cost me over $70 between utility water and sewer.


----------



## Ben S

Just moved my little sprinkler around a couple times. Looking forward to mowing and a couple other projects this weekend.


----------



## Redeyeback

Neighbor gave me a good amount of sod from a landscaping project they're doing. Also... aerated the bare patches with a soil probe. That was fun.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## ZachUA

MeanDean said:


>


Looks good! How do you keep the grass out of your beds?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

ZachUA said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my grass catcher when I mow but there's still a little that gets into the beds which is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! How do you keep the grass out of your beds?
Click to expand...


----------



## DeepC

MeanDean said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my grass catcher when I mow but there's still a little that gets into the beds which is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! How do you keep the grass out of your beds?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He is asking how do you keep the bermuda from growing into the beds. I have the same question.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

DeepC said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! How do you keep the grass out of your beds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is asking how do you keep the bermuda from growing into the beds. I have the same question.
Click to expand...

You can slow the growth but it still happens and when it does I just spray with a selective grass killer. Some guys use edging but with creeping grasses I've found they still find a way in.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Got a good mow in despite all the rain. Raised my HOC from .625 to .750. After cut looks better. Hoping we get a stretch of dry weather so I can finally level again.


----------



## Awar

Squeezed in a mid-day mow 6 days after my last mow:





Put down some milo - it's been 4 years since I last used this!


Enjoyed the new patio for a few minutes after the finishing :nod:


----------



## burntfire

Damn I need to get a reel. They're just so hard to find out here (for a reasonable price).


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Awar said:


> Squeezed in a mid-day mow 6 days after my last mow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down some milo - it's been 4 years since I last used this!
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the new patio for a few minutes after the finishing :nod:


Looks great!


----------



## Awar

Philly_Gunner said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## SeanBB

+1 looks great!


----------



## FATC1TY

Charity mow before vacation, PGR working excellent at the lower rate for my TifTuf.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

FATC1TY said:


> Charity mow before vacation, PGR working excellent at the lower rate for my TifTuf.


Looks great! What rate are you using now?


----------



## FATC1TY

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charity mow before vacation, PGR working excellent at the lower rate for my TifTuf.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! What rate are you using now?
Click to expand...

.225 per 1k and 2oz feature per 1k.


----------



## GA250

Philly_Gunner said:


> Got a good mow in despite all the rain. Raised my HOC from .625 to .750. After cut looks better. Hoping we get a stretch of dry weather so I can finally level again.


Send that rain to GA, we need it desperately!


----------



## gamathews7

Calibrated my sprayer… t-nex tomorrow!


----------



## Cdub5_

FATC1TY said:


> Charity mow before vacation, PGR working excellent at the lower rate for my TifTuf.


Damn, that looks sharp!
Your dog looks like he's ready to run after something lol


----------



## DoubleBarrel

Few years away from making it to the big leagues with you folks but it gives me something to aim for. Mow and trim, PGR.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

GA250 said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good mow in despite all the rain. Raised my HOC from .625 to .750. After cut looks better. Hoping we get a stretch of dry weather so I can finally level again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send that rain to GA, we need it desperately!
Click to expand...

I would gladly send you some!!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Just a mow today. It's been six days after first PGR treatment ever. Suppression is definitely there. The seedheads have definitely gone way down also thankfully.


----------



## agrassman

Mow and edged today.


----------



## Tmank87

Leveled. What a day.


----------



## TTown85

My dad just had 1 acre of TifTuf sod laid. I'm subtly encouraging him to cut low.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed, edged, and put down some 10-10-10 per soil test recommendation. It's supposed to rain overnight, here's hoping!


----------



## monsonman

TTown85 said:


> My dad just had 1 acre of TifTuf sod laid. I'm subtly encouraging him to cut low.


Gorgeous property!

Today was a charity mow for me


----------



## ShadowGuy

The kikuyu was getting a little spongy at 7/8" so I wanted to drop the cut and reset my HOC.

Dropped it to 5/8", I was surprised by the lack of scalping, so I pushed it a little more and went down to 3/8. First time going this low on my McLane with my DIY roller.


----------



## Beerman219

Mowed and threw down some Lesco 24-2-11 and hoping we get a shot of rain. 
Also finished my Conner Ward drag so I can level the lawn.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

First reel mow since my sand leveling. It's been 10 days since the sand went down but we've gotten so much rain in Dallas that the grass pushed through quickly. Didn't get any sand in the reel and bumped it up to .675.

Likely starting PGR soon.

5/27


Today:


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Mowed today. Pgr put down about 10 days ago and getting good suppression. Seed heads are almost gone. Need to get some sand on order!


----------



## Redtwin

Charity mow on my dinged 419. It's recovering as expected.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Had to dig to have the septic tank pumped. Hand dug to save the turf. Not what I was expecting to do today. I just put down PGR a week ago. Besides watering, any recommendations to ensure recovery?


----------



## mjh648

Had some areas where GLS were getting pretty bad with all the rain we have had. Put down 6oz/k of clearys 3336F to try to curb that.


----------



## Lawndress

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Had to dig to have the septic tank pumped. Hand dug to save the turf. Not what I was expecting to do today. I just put down PGR a week ago. Besides watering, any recommendations to ensure recovery?


Have a riser put in. Saves a lot of grief.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

Watered my lawn...well, sat inside while the rain fell. Feels like we haven't had rain in a meaningful amount in about 6 weeks. Lawn was looking bad!


----------



## Jerry_G

Took my new zoysia sod down to .75". Dissappointed in the inconsistency of the heights off the pallet, but I think being an early order I got alot of pieces that were uncut yet this season. Worked it down to 1.25 and now trying to get rid of those remaining brown stalks to maintain at 1.25".


----------



## raymond

Jerry_G said:


> Took my new zoysia sod down to .75". Dissappointed in the inconsistency of the heights off the pallet, but I think being an early order I got alot of pieces that were uncut yet this season. Worked it down to 1.25 and now trying to get rid of those remaining brown stalks to maintain at 1.25".


If you haven't already, you'll need to do an initial scalp which is lower than your desired maintenance height to get rid of the "brown stalks".. e.g. cut down at .5 if you plan to maintain at .75


----------



## SCGrassMan

Did this to somebody else's yard  older widow down the street. I didn't take pics of the lawn, but I mowed/edged/weedwhacked for her while I was at it.


----------



## zcabe

Quick trim. Dog pee spots are continuing to fill in.


----------



## Redtwin

SCGrassMan said:


> Did this to somebody else's yard  older widow down the street. I didn't take pics of the lawn, but I mowed/edged/weedwhacked for her while I was at it.


I love those Canary Island palms! They'll get you good if you get stuck by them though.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Redtwin said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this to somebody else's yard  older widow down the street. I didn't take pics of the lawn, but I mowed/edged/weedwhacked for her while I was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those Canary Island palms! They'll get you good if you get stuck by them though.
Click to expand...

It's funny you say that... man I got one of those spines straight through the side of my shoe into my ankle, and a few through my new gloves into my hand.

And its Canary Island palms? I thought they were Pindo Palms. Came out like a legit pineapple!


----------



## Redtwin

SCGrassMan said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this to somebody else's yard  older widow down the street. I didn't take pics of the lawn, but I mowed/edged/weedwhacked for her while I was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those Canary Island palms! They'll get you good if you get stuck by them though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you say that... man I got one of those spines straight through the side of my shoe into my ankle, and a few through my new gloves into my hand.
> 
> And its Canary Island palms? I thought they were Pindo Palms. Came out like a legit pineapple!
Click to expand...

That's definitely a Canary Island Palm. It's very similar to a Sylvester Palm. IMHO, the Pindo Palms are ugly and leave a mess with their fruit. I hear you can make wine from the Pindo though.


----------



## SCGrassMan

No kidding! Man, I've been misidentifying these for years then. Although I still can't tell the difference looking at photos of both.


----------



## Jerry_G

raymond said:


> Jerry_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my new zoysia sod down to .75". Dissappointed in the inconsistency of the heights off the pallet, but I think being an early order I got alot of pieces that were uncut yet this season. Worked it down to 1.25 and now trying to get rid of those remaining brown stalks to maintain at 1.25".
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, you'll need to do an initial scalp which is lower than your desired maintenance height to get rid of the "brown stalks".. e.g. cut down at .5 if you plan to maintain at .75
Click to expand...

Basically my plan only .75 is as low as my mower goes. 1.25 will be my maintenance height.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, edged.

Sprayed t nex and paclo


----------



## AFBiker2011

Jerry_G said:


> Took my new zoysia sod down to .75". Dissappointed in the inconsistency of the heights off the pallet, but I think being an early order I got alot of pieces that were uncut yet this season. Worked it down to 1.25 and now trying to get rid of those remaining brown stalks to maintain at 1.25".


What type of Zoysia?


----------



## drjones

Mowed what little bit of Bermuda is there, along with the weeds and the seed heads. Put down 21-0-0 ammonium sulfate to try and push some of the Bermuda. Maybe one day it feel like mowing grass, instead of dirt and weeds. LOL


----------



## Kustrud

Went from this....to this 😬


----------



## CenlaLowell

Kustrud said:


> Went from this....to this 😬


What happened


----------



## Kustrud

CenlaLowell said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went from this....to this 😬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened
Click to expand...

Had a ton of trees removed, removed fire pit area, graded to double the size of the yard and prepped for new sod! New yard coming with large mulch areas in back where trees were for swing-set and fire pit! Lotta work ahead of me. Was too much shade previously with all the trees inside the fence and we wanted new sod in a larger area!


----------



## DSchlauch

Sprayed entire lawn with 4oz/gal with Dawn with a hose end sprayer. For whatever reason it has become very hydrophobic, water just roll across it. I've never tried it before, hope it works. At the very least I'm out $10 and an hour of my time for the cleanest lawn in the neighborhood!


----------



## ashleykennedy27

Got a quick cut in before work this morning with my manual reel. This is my second season at my new house and any feedback would be appreciated. My first year went better than expected, once I found the forum. Towards the end of the summer, I suspect I had a ton of mole cricket/worm damage and the grass looked absolutely awful.. So I feel like I'm almost starting over in a sense... I'm currently cutting @ 2", because our yard is so bumpy and un-even. So a leveling is in the plans next month sometime.. Also fighting some torpedo grass, on the smaller section... I know this will be a work in progress....


----------



## Hashwad

First mow on my tifway sod. Just moved to a new home. Sod layed 12 days ago.


----------



## Jerry_G

AFBiker2011 said:


> Jerry_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my new zoysia sod down to .75". Dissappointed in the inconsistency of the heights off the pallet, but I think being an early order I got alot of pieces that were uncut yet this season. Worked it down to 1.25 and now trying to get rid of those remaining brown stalks to maintain at 1.25".
> 
> 
> 
> What type of Zoysia?
Click to expand...

Emerald is what I ordered... I was a bit skeptical on about 25% of the pieces with much wider blades. They told me this was just a product of it being taller.


----------



## Jerry_G

Plugged some trouble sections of my front yard (tiftuf bermuda) with pro plugger. Love this thing.


----------



## Redtwin

The wind finally dropped enough for me to get in an app of T-nex, Bifen XTS, and urea. It's still recovering from my little surfactant mistake.


----------



## cnet24

Finally some rain in ATL. Dropped some fert and headway prior to the rain and the grass is loving it.


----------



## kydegan

PGR yesterday at .25oz per m and mowed today.



Anyone having issues with what I think is the mower floating??? It leaves lines in the turf and some scalping.



I was thinking to scarify with the SunJoe, but would I raise the HOC a tenth of an inch or so after to stop scalping. This is all until I reset a little later this summer. HOC presently is .5"


----------



## Tmank87

Sprayed some iron and micros Tuesday night. Gave her a mow post leveling (Saturday). The N and rain we've gotten have really pushed some growth.


----------



## Redtwin

kydegan said:


> Anyone having issues with what I think is the mower floating??? It leaves lines in the turf and some scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking to scarify with the SunJoe, but would I raise the HOC a tenth of an inch or so after to stop scalping. This is all until I reset a little later this summer. HOC presently is .5"


I get the same issue when using my GM1000 once the grass gets thick. Using the SunJoe to thin it a bit did help and reduced the lines a little last season. I was able to pick up a Flex21 over the winter and I have noticed that the floating head does not create those marks like the GM1000 does.


----------



## kydegan

Redtwin said:


> kydegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with what I think is the mower floating??? It leaves lines in the turf and some scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking to scarify with the SunJoe, but would I raise the HOC a tenth of an inch or so after to stop scalping. This is all until I reset a little later this summer. HOC presently is .5"
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same issue when using my GM1000 once the grass gets thick. Using the SunJoe to thin it a bit did help and reduced the lines a little last season. I was able to pick up a Flex21 over the winter and I have noticed that the floating head does not create those marks like the GM1000 does.
Click to expand...

I guess I will give it a try to see what happens. It can't hurt.


----------



## Awar

Finally had a chance to do a quick mow late this morning after all the rain we've been getting. Lawn had grown too much in 6 days including a million seedheads so I broke the 1/3 rule. It still looks fine at 5/8" and the Swardman performed really well on wet grass for one pass :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtwin

@Awar Looks like you got a little washboarding going on but those stripes are sweet!


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> @Awar Looks like you got a little washboarding going on but those stripes are sweet!


Yes I noticed after looking at the pics. It was a very quick mow as there was a good chance of rain and I had finish and go back to work :lol: so I didn't pay attention. I went back to previous pics and it's not as noticeable so hopefully it's not an issue that I have to deal with going forward. The only things I did different today are: I didn't check reel-to-bedknife before mowing, the grass was overgrown, the grass was wet, I was going a little faster than usual. Not sure what the issue is...

Here's a pic of the back and it's not as noticeable. My lawn needs leveling again :roll:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary cut the lawn yesterday.

1 inch HOC.


----------



## Kustrud

Cross-cut this morning! It's getting better with every single mow!


----------



## Kustrud

ENC_Lawn said:


> Rotary cut the lawn yesterday.
> 
> 1 inch HOC.
> 
> Nice! Looks like it was reel cut!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Kustrud said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary cut the lawn yesterday.
> 
> 1 inch HOC.
> 
> Nice! Looks like it was reel cut!
Click to expand...

@Kustrud Thanks!


----------



## Awar

ENC_Lawn said:


> Rotary cut the lawn yesterday.
> 
> 1 inch HOC.


What rotary mower are you using? That's a very nice cut at 1" HOC! :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Awar John Deere X394 All Wheel Steer. I switched over from the John Deere Ztrac 540R.

The Zero Turn 540R I had last year actually cut the lawn just as good if not better.

Front lawn has been leveled with a box blade on a tractor and top dressed with sand a couple of times...so that helps with the low height of cut.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Awar

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Awar John Deere X394 All Wheel Steer. I switched over from the John Deere Ztrac 540R.
> 
> The Zero Turn 540R I had last year actually cut the lawn just as good if not better.
> 
> Front lawn has been leveled with a box blade on a tractor and top dressed with sand a couple of times...so that helps with the low height of cut.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: apparently did a great job leveling!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Cut the front, color is pretty much back from overegulation.


----------



## BU Bear

Got out early to mow and spray fert/3336. Remembered mid way through mowing how much I hate Texas summers…7 AM and it was already 80 with a heat index in the mid 90s!


----------



## cbagz

Cut the grass yesterday before the afternoon thunderstorms rolled through.

This evening mixed up diesel exhaust fluid, feature, and Celsius in the 2 gallon sprayer. Decided to turn on the sprayer while I went inside to pUT on my boots to spray. Came back out and saw the sprayer spraying and my mixture going down the driveway. I forgot to check the wand and it was in the on lock position and I didn't have a nozzle on the end of the wand. Needless to say I was not happy with myself. Just added water back and put out what was left, guess we will see in a few days what the results are.


----------



## Kustrud

Huge progress in the back and gave the front a quick cut!


----------



## Lem855

Early mow on the multicultural yard. St. Augustine, SPF30, kbg31, and bermuda, each section specifically sprayed with Neptune Harvest TF, 33-0-0 urea, and FEture iron applications. Beds also sprayed with Alaska fish fertilizer, and watered in the 99 degrees north Texas heat. She's looking much better that last year. &#128525;


----------



## ILoveGrits

Scalped to 0.25" for a HOC reset after the relentless rain we've had the last few weeks. Sprayed PGR at 0.2 oz/K. Will try to maintain at 0.5".


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed the lawn, our dog Ginger approved and is enjoying the new celebration Bermuda!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Sprayed PGR in the morning and mowed in the evening! Wow it's HOT right now


----------



## monsonman

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Sprayed PGR in the morning and mowed in the evening! Wow it's HOT right now


Looks great!!

I also sprayed PGR today (first time ever) after a mow


----------



## ReelMowLow74

monsonman said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed PGR in the morning and mowed in the evening! Wow it's HOT right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!!
> 
> I also sprayed PGR today (first time ever) after a mow
Click to expand...

Wow looks great also! This was the first time I applied PGR also. I had some minor bronzing in spots but not bad. Only I've noticed, my wife thinks I'm crazy and thinks it looks the same as before. Either way, the grass put on the brakes almost immediately. Very little growth already today, especially from the seed heads.


----------



## nichord

Put down a small dose of T-NEX, Greene Effect, and Urea yesterday morning on the non-sanded areas. Couldn't keep up with the mow after putting down a bunch of nitrogen and reeling 30K sq ft. Cut to .625" last night and gave it a drink of water this morning and things are looking pretty good from the starting point last Spring. Still so much to do, but this morning was a "wow" moment for me. Still a bunch of sand to grow through, but overall pretty happy with the progress.

April 2020:


June 2021:


----------



## Kustrud

Lawn had it's best looking day yet!


----------



## A3M0N

monsonman said:


> I also sprayed PGR today (first time ever) after a mow


I love your paver extension!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed today and man it was hot!!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Doing an irrigation audit and calculating zone times before switching to a rachio paired with my weather station.


----------



## BU Bear

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed today and man it was hot!!


Ain't that the truth! I was outside for maybe 10 minutes to water/feed our flowerbeds today and my shirt was drenched in sweat when I was done.


----------



## lsk5013

Got a nice hot mow in with my trusty sidekick...

Bare spots are filling in nicely after top dressing 2 weeks ago.


----------



## brown_town

New Lawn Day!

Installed 3 pallets of Zeon Zoysia after re-finish grading the area post a couple of weeks of rain.


----------



## monsonman

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed today and man it was hot!!


I feel you, i'm about to get out there and give it a snip before this tropical rain bs hits us this weekend.

What a year of rain so far


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut front and back at .5".


----------



## RussellJ

mitch1588 said:


> Double cut front and back at .5".


Absolutely killing it!


----------



## Jerry_G

Kustrud said:


> Lawn had it's best looking day yet!


Wow that looks great!


----------



## Lawn Smith

Mowed my first double wide stripes. I'm pretty sure I had a grin on my face the entire time. Can't believe I've only been doing single all this time!


----------



## BU Bear

Lawn Smith said:


> Mowed my first double wide stripes. I'm pretty sure I had a grin on my face the entire time. Can't believe I've only been doing single all this time!


Looks great! Double doubles are definitely a favorite when I have the time.


----------



## DeepC

Mowed at .43 and applied second round of pgr/urea


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yard looks like garbage

Sprayed t nex paclo and main event
Then sprayed 3336 and 20-20-20

Damn st Augustine I'll tell ya


----------



## Awar

Scalped / reset HOC to about 1/2" and bagged the clippings. Lawn definitely needs leveling 

First time I'm doing a mid season scalp but thought why not. I might take my Sunjoe out and verticut tomorrow. Then my PGR app is due on Friday and a granular fert app goes down this weekend.

Should I consider delaying the PGR app by a couple of days to speed up recovery?


----------



## Redtwin

@Awar maybe go light but I would continue the PGR apps. You don't want it to rebound or you will be back in the same boat of needing a HOC reset.


----------



## Awar

Redtwin said:


> @Awar maybe go light but I would continue the PGR apps. You don't want it to rebound or you will be back in the same boat of needing a HOC reset.


Thanks @Redtwin, good idea I'll go a little lighter next app. Knowing how fast my grass is growing this season even with PGR I'm not too worried about it taking too long.


----------



## Redtwin

@Awar yeah, mine grows like crazy even under regulation as well so I don't worry either.


----------



## anthonybilotta

3rd verticutting session of the season :











Final product:


----------



## cnet24

@anthonybilotta came to post the exact same pics. If you love reel mowing, you'll love verticutting.

@viva_oldtrafford are we hired yet?


----------



## ATXGrass

@anthonybilotta and @cnet24 What tool are you using for the verticutting?


----------



## ATXGrass

Also, are you mainly using it to remove thatch or to slice the horizontal runners?


----------



## anthonybilotta

@cnet24 i feel like regular verticutting has taken my lawn to a new level this year. It's awesome!

@ATXGrass i bought a sunjoe and sharpened it to a 15 degree angle. A light watering the night before I verticut helps to keep the dust down. One day I'll buy a real verticutter, but I have been pleasantly surprised this year.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

cnet24 said:


> @anthonybilotta came to post the exact same pics. If you love reel mowing, you'll love verticutting.
> 
> @viva_oldtrafford are we hired yet?


Absolutely! When can you start? I'm doing my celebration range tees every Monday now...any extra help would be appreciated. Fresh verticut heads, fresh 11 blade reels...circle cuts + a dbl cut...topdressing at the end. Sound good?!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


>


 :thumbup: Seems like a great place to sit underneath and have a glass of lemonade.


----------



## Redtwin

Wow @Ware!!! That's iconic!


----------



## BU Bear

Ware said:


>


Truly living the dream! Gorgeous property.


----------



## DSchlauch

Cut out some beds I plan on planting next year, want to have plenty of time to kill Bermuda in the bed before planting without trying to rush it. Used some of the sod from the bed in an area where common Bermuda was mixed in with the 419.


----------



## FATC1TY

cnet24 said:


> @anthonybilotta came to post the exact same pics. If you love reel mowing, you'll love verticutting.
> 
> @viva_oldtrafford are we hired yet?


What verticut machine are you using? Looks good!


----------



## DeepC

Cut it down to 3/8s, just playin around


----------



## robbybobby

Loaded up on some fert. Planning on dumping 1 bag of 19-6-13 on the backyard later this evening. Should be about .86lbs of N per K but someone fact check me

50lbs * (19/100) / 11K = .86lbs/K


----------



## adidasUNT8

anthonybilotta said:


> 3rd verticutting session of the season :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final product:


Nice! what HOC? Are you finding that the verticutting helps eliminate the stolons? Did you mow before or after verticutting?


----------



## tomckey

Nothing. I did absolutely nothing with my lawn today except enjoy it! Did PGR, with iron, AS, and fungicide on Sunday, mowed at .75 on Monday, and was rewarded with nearly an inch of rain after mowing. Well, I will backlap the mower tonight, and maybe rearrange the shed to try and fit some more stuff in it, but that's it.


----------



## david_

HOC reset


----------



## robbybobby

Christmas in June!



Loving this post fert color on the front. Definitely shaggy as I haven't mowed in 5 days. Cant wait to get the 3100 out there.


----------



## Ware

Congrats on the mower @robbybobby!


----------



## Uk0724

Nothing. In PGR suppression but begging for a rain.

Need one BAD!


----------



## cnet24

@ATXGrass @FATC1TY

Bluebird PR22 power rake with delta blades


----------



## claydus

Last mowed my lawn on 6/20... spent a week on vacation. Now it's 6/30 and still haven't mowed. Been buried in work and stuff with family. Thinking about cutting with rotary tomorrow or Friday when I have time.


----------



## jochoada

Mowed in the morning with the new to me mower and got the first stripes ever in this southern Bermuda lawn 👍


----------



## SeanBB

Having a cocktail, watching kiddos play and ignoring the dead spot where my daughter (and some grubs) decided to dig. Doesn't get much better!


----------



## amosskinner27

Believe it or not? This is a Centipede lawn.


----------



## monsonman

Mowed. HOC .5"


----------



## SCGrassMan

Burned up some nutsedge, and also my lawn 😂


----------



## Ben S

Applied MSM Turf to the back yard for bahia grass control using my new dual nozzle boom wand with XR11003 nozzles.


----------



## BermudaBoy

I spent my precious time blowing grass clippings back into my neighbor's lawn after he finally cut his grass for the second time this year. I love how he side discharges into my lawn without lifting a finger to collect his clippings.


----------



## DeepC

BermudaBoy said:


> I spent my precious time blowing grass clippings back into my neighbor's lawn after he finally cut his grass for the second time this year. I love how he side discharges into my lawn without lifting a finger to collect his clippings.


Wow....


----------



## ZachUA

Felt attacked first thing when I woke up!


----------



## Ware

ZachUA said:


> Felt attacked first thing when I woke up!


Meh, you could really say that about any hobby. Life would be pretty lame if we didn't spend time and money on things we enjoy.


----------



## Catch

Mowed, applied rgs, sea kelp and armada.


----------



## Wax0589

Double cut back yard and front yard before rain pours down.


----------



## Uk0724

That looks amazing!


----------



## jasonbraswell

Wax0589 said:


> Double cut back yard and front yard before rain pours down.


Looks great but that front yard looks stellar :thumbup:


----------



## DSchlauch

Always look forward to the 4th, not having irrigation it's usually the peak of the season for me before it gets too hot to breath and it stops raining for months. This season has been the first in a long time, at least 3-4 years, that I haven't fought some sort of fungus all spring. My Cal Trimmer is on her farewell tour, my greens mower will be here Thursday! Happy 4th everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Ware

DSchlauch said:


> Always look forward to the 4th, not having irrigation it's usually the peak of the season for me before it gets too hot to breath and it stops raining for months. This season has been the first in a long time, at least 3-4 years, that I haven't fought some sort of fungus all spring. My Cal Trimmer is on her farewell tour, my greens mower will be here Thursday! Happy 4th everyone, stay safe.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Darrell_KC

We had 7 straight days of rain here in KC, so I waited to mow longer than usual. All of the rain did get some nice color going. I tried to mow at my usual 1.5 inches, but it was scalping too much, and with this weekend being the 4th, I wanted to leave as much color in as I could.


----------



## ZachUA

DSchlauch said:


> Always look forward to the 4th, not having irrigation it's usually the peak of the season for me before it gets too hot to breath and it stops raining for months. This season has been the first in a long time, at least 3-4 years, that I haven't fought some sort of fungus all spring. My Cal Trimmer is on her farewell tour, my greens mower will be here Thursday! Happy 4th everyone, stay safe.


Very nice! Which greens mower did you end up getting?


----------



## DSchlauch

ZachUA said:


> Very nice! Which greens mower did you end up getting?


Baroness LM56


----------



## andymac7

Darrell_KC said:


> We had 7 straight days of rain here in KC, so I waited to mow longer than usual. All of the rain did get some nice color going. I tried to mow at my usual 1.5 inches, but it was scalping too much, and with this weekend being the 4th, I wanted to leave as much color in as I could.


Growing Yukon in zone 6, now that's what I'm talking about  And they're always telling me I shouldn't have it here in southern OH. Lol


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin and propiconazle yesterday
Sprayed Certainty today. Yard is definitely a work in progress


----------



## thatguyhileman

DSchlauch said:


> Always look forward to the 4th, not having irrigation it's usually the peak of the season for me before it gets too hot to breath and it stops raining for months. This season has been the first in a long time, at least 3-4 years, that I haven't fought some sort of fungus all spring. My Cal Trimmer is on her farewell tour, my greens mower will be here Thursday! Happy 4th everyone, stay safe.


Wow, your yard looks amazing.


----------



## Jerry_G

Another mow on the zoysia I laid back in April! Mowing about every 3rd day and it's taking a stripe alot better than my bermuda in the front. Roller helps, and helps w not leaving the crop circle scalp marks. Making due until I can find the right reel mower!


----------



## rjw0283

BermudaBoy said:


> I spent my precious time blowing grass clippings back into my neighbor's lawn after he finally cut his grass for the second time this year. I love how he side discharges into my lawn without lifting a finger to collect his clippings.


Why does he water it? You should tell him that water makes it grow.....


----------



## DSchlauch

thatguyhileman said:


> Wow, your yard looks amazing.


Thank you, always a work in progress!


----------



## BermudaBoy

rjw0283 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my precious time blowing grass clippings back into my neighbor's lawn after he finally cut his grass for the second time this year. I love how he side discharges into my lawn without lifting a finger to collect his clippings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he water it? You should tell him that water makes it grow.....
Click to expand...

He doesn't water or do anything for that matter. He lets it grow for 6 to 8 weeks and then scalps it as you can see. The victim in all of this is his poor son who is all of ten years old. The owner put his mower on the lowest setting with grass a minimum of 6 inches and weeds literally 2 feet tall. Every time the mower got bogged down his son has to run out with a rake and move the clippings to the side so that he could mow another 3 feet before it got bogged down again. That's got to qualify as some type of child abuse.


----------



## agrassman

Mowed and edged yesterday.



Kids approve


----------



## Darrell_KC

andymac7 said:


> Darrell_KC said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had 7 straight days of rain here in KC, so I waited to mow longer than usual. All of the rain did get some nice color going. I tried to mow at my usual 1.5 inches, but it was scalping too much, and with this weekend being the 4th, I wanted to leave as much color in as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Yukon in zone 6, now that's what I'm talking about  And they're always telling me I shouldn't have it here in southern OH. Lol
Click to expand...

For me, Yukon was the right choice. I'd rather have the slower waking up period, and a nice green grass during the hot summer, then an earlier dormancy than the green grass, mass brownout during summer, then green grass again in fall. Plus the dogs are hard on grass, and Yukon just bounces right back. I will say the winter die off is rather painful, but I am hoping it's less and less as the lawn fully matures. I am 2 full seasons into my transition. Actually pretty much 2 years to the day of my nuking the old grass.


----------



## Dbl207

Finished the yard with 14,000 pounds of sand and topsoil followed by 3 pallets of Tiftuf and a pallet of Zeon zoysia.


----------



## Ware

Dbl207 said:


> Finished the yard with 14,000 pounds of sand and topsoil followed by 3 pallets of Tiftuf and a pallet of Zeon zoysia.


Nice! Mowing with the Tru-Cut?


----------



## Dbl207

Yep. Laid the sod on the 1st. Cutting the old 419 in the front at .5". Can't wait to cut the new stuff, probably in another 4-5 days. I've never had zoysia before. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## robbybobby

Dialing in the 3100.

Had the only service techs that Toro recommends out to go through the machine and address any concerns. I certainly annoyed the crap out of him with all my questions but I partly had a pro come out so I could learn first hand and the other was for my sanity in the purchase. Im a visual learner so it was an incredibly helpful interaction. The guy spent 3 hours with me teaching and addressing some minor stuff. I'm ready to go!

Items addressed:
Installed the cutting units instead of the verticuts.
-All reels accugauge dialed in to .750
-All reels cutting paper like kings
-Adjusted the RPMs to match spec
-Adjusted the brakes (almost no contact before)
-Identified a faulty gas cap (not venting properly and causing the tank to swell).
-Identified a faulty brake safety switch. I haven't decided whether or not Ill get the new part or bypass it.


----------



## andymac7

Darrell_KC said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell_KC said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had 7 straight days of rain here in KC, so I waited to mow longer than usual. All of the rain did get some nice color going. I tried to mow at my usual 1.5 inches, but it was scalping too much, and with this weekend being the 4th, I wanted to leave as much color in as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Yukon in zone 6, now that's what I'm talking about  And they're always telling me I shouldn't have it here in southern OH. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, Yukon was the right choice. I'd rather have the slower waking up period, and a nice green grass during the hot summer, then an earlier dormancy than the green grass, mass brownout during summer, then green grass again in fall. Plus the dogs are hard on grass, and Yukon just bounces right back. I will say the winter die off is rather painful, but I am hoping it's less and less as the lawn fully matures. I am 2 full seasons into my transition. Actually pretty much 2 years to the day of my nuking the old grass.
Click to expand...

Interesting @Darrell_KC. You make some good points there. I can attest to the less and less winterkill as it establishes, but yes, there's always a chance of it. To that point, I'm gonna try my usual double app of pre-emergent this fall (Dithiopyr Sep 1 and Nov 1), and go commando next Spring. I've got plenty of post-ems in the holster to ward off weeds. This way, I'm not dealing with little to no stolon activity through the Spring, so hopefully any winterkill areas will fill in much faster.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

I Sprayed my lawn with a mix of Iron, T-Nex and Anuew. It's my first time adding the Anuew into the mix.


----------



## BU Bear

Yesterday had my lawn looking good for the first time since the baby was born and put down tnex and paclo (plus some N and iron) at what I thought was a low rate, but apparently not because by mid afternoon my yard had some major bronzing. Any idea how long I'm in for a yellowed yard? Any rate recommendations for 419? I went down at .2 oz/M tnex and .25oz/M paclo plus .1lb/M of N and 2oz/M main event. I usually put just tnex down at .28oz/M with no bronzing, thinking I might lower the paclo to .2oz next time - but I'd love input from anyone who uses both on 419 rather than experimenting and bronzing until I get it right.

I left it on for about an hour before watering in with .25" via irrigation, so I don't think that'a what caused it, but any help would be awesome!


----------



## Kicker

BU Bear said:


> Yesterday had my lawn looking good for the first time since the baby was born and put down tnex and paclo (plus some N and iron) at what I thought was a low rate, but apparently not because by mid afternoon my yard had some major bronzing. Any idea how long I'm in for a yellowed yard? Any rate recommendations for 419? I went down at .2 oz/M tnex and .25oz/M paclo plus .1lb/M of N and 2oz/M main event. I usually put just tnex down at .28oz/M with no bronzing, thinking I might lower the paclo to .2oz next time - but I'd love input from anyone who uses both on 419 rather than experimenting and bronzing until I get it right.
> 
> I left it on for about an hour before watering in with .25" via irrigation, so I don't think that'a what caused it, but any help would be awesome!


it's the N.

Happens to me with that same combo. I use AMS for my N foliar spray and if I use anything above .25lb N/1k it burns/bronzes with that mix.

nevermind.. i read that as 1lb/N not .1lb/N.


----------



## wicknilly

BU Bear said:


> Yesterday had my lawn looking good for the first time since the baby was born and put down tnex and paclo (plus some N and iron) at what I thought was a low rate, but apparently not because by mid afternoon my yard had some major bronzing. Any idea how long I'm in for a yellowed yard? Any rate recommendations for 419? I went down at .2 oz/M tnex and .25oz/M paclo plus .1lb/M of N and 2oz/M main event. I usually put just tnex down at .28oz/M with no bronzing, thinking I might lower the paclo to .2oz next time - but I'd love input from anyone who uses both on 419 rather than experimenting and bronzing until I get it right.
> 
> I left it on for about an hour before watering in with .25" via irrigation, so I don't think that'a what caused it, but any help would be awesome!


Pardon my ignorance, but why use both tnex and paclo?


----------



## BU Bear

wicknilly said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why use both tnex and paclo?


Less frequent applications and better control. Work gets really busy for me in the summer and I'll only have time to cut every 5-7 days rather than twice a week.

There are other benefits, greenkeeper app has an article about benefits of using both in a golf course setting - mainly color retention, density, and clipping yield reduction. But the biggest for me is just trying to reduce time spent mowing every week.


----------



## ZachUA

BU Bear said:


> Yesterday had my lawn looking good for the first time since the baby was born and put down tnex and paclo (plus some N and iron) at what I thought was a low rate, but apparently not because by mid afternoon my yard had some major bronzing. Any idea how long I'm in for a yellowed yard? Any rate recommendations for 419? I went down at .2 oz/M tnex and .25oz/M paclo plus .1lb/M of N and 2oz/M main event. I usually put just tnex down at .28oz/M with no bronzing, thinking I might lower the paclo to .2oz next time - but I'd love input from anyone who uses both on 419 rather than experimenting and bronzing until I get it right.
> 
> I left it on for about an hour before watering in with .25" via irrigation, so I don't think that'a what caused it, but any help would be awesome!


I was just thinking about mixing paclo with tnex and wondering how much more suppression you get. I can really only cut once per week and even when grass is under suppression, I'm cutting 1/2" to 1" off the top each week.


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed, threw down my second app of Milo amd treated my Crape Myrtles for Scale. Dominating my neighbor 😂😂


----------



## BryanThigpen

Just another regular cut at .500


----------



## Automate

Thinking I need to get out preventive fungicide


----------



## ag_fishing

Txmx583 said:


> Mowed, threw down my second app of Milo amd treated my Crape Myrtles for Scale. Dominating my neighbor 😂😂


Looks like your neighbor is on the once a week or every 2 weeks mowing plan so it gets scalped every mow :mrgreen:


----------



## Txmx583

ag_fishing said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed, threw down my second app of Milo amd treated my Crape Myrtles for Scale. Dominating my neighbor 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your neighbor is on the once a week or every 2 weeks mowing plan so it gets scalped every mow :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

That's exactly what they are on haha. I try telling them but their hard kid sucks haha.


----------



## robbybobby

Now that I have the 3100 these trees are a pain lol. Fresh cut and edge on the front.


----------



## Jerry_G

First cut w my new baby.


----------



## ShadowGuy

Jerry_G said:


> First cut w my new baby.


Looks Good. What roller is that? @Jerry_G


----------



## ShadowGuy

Cleared the kids toys off the lawn and mowed today. Then put the dino back.


----------



## Jerry_G

ShadowGuy said:


> Jerry_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cut w my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good. What roller is that? @Jerry_G
Click to expand...

I think it's from Bed Bath and Beyond :bd:

The previous owner had it on here, and I was going to do a conveyor belt (steel) roller but heck, it works.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Double cut, granular fert application, and a cold beer to end the day! Also snapped some evening pics of the roses


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed twice today took it from 4 inches down to 2 1/2. Don't think I can get it down any lower as I was scalping the s**t out of it.


----------



## Dave Z

Day off from work, got in an enjoyable mow. Does wonders for the mind and body.


----------



## Ware

Dave Z said:


> Day off from work, got in an enjoyable mow. Does wonders for the mind and body.


Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor

Just a quick mow for me today,, yard is finally coming back after a reset.. 
2 weeks in montana with pops on yard duty. He might have skipped a day or 2 here and there, lol.

The Yards are lookin good everyone. 👍

John deere 220b @ 3/8"


----------



## Cdub5_

@ReelMowLow74 I really like those roses. Nice assortment of colors!


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Mowed my tee box and targets. This is the third year anniversary of my seeding of the Yukon Bermuda on the yard/tee box. Have leveled a couple of times. Might be time to consider a reel mower.


----------



## A3M0N

Second mow with the new riding mower, makes the job much easier and quicker. I'm still figuring it out though. I'm planning to install the mulch kit tomorrow.

Also put down granular fertilizer, hoping the rain forecast for overnight and tomorrow is accurate!


----------



## BU Bear

Mowed for the second time since putting down tnex/paclo. Hadn't been mowed in 8 days and I barely had half a grass catcher worth of clippings in the front (3,500 sq ft)!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Cut to normal .400" HOC, then double verticut, then scalped to .180". It's mad at me now but in a couple weeks it'll thank me.


----------



## Ware

Nice work @southernbuckeye!


----------



## cavince79

Managed to get a mow in between all the rain. Attempting to clean up the lines around the island.


----------



## Amoo316

So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"


----------



## Ware

Amoo316 said:


> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"


Congrats!


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

Thank you good sir. The floating seat is amazing, I can see why Toro copied it. 38.5HP is a whole different ballpark then a 24HP residential mower. I mow close to 8 acres a week between mine, my neighbors and the clinic. This thing is silly.


----------



## Redtwin

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you good sir. The floating seat is amazing, I can see why Toro copied it. 38.5HP is a whole different ballpark then a 24HP residential mower. I mow close to 8 acres a week between mine, my neighbors and the clinic. This thing is silly.
Click to expand...

That seat is next level. It looks like it needs a 5-point harness!


----------



## A3M0N

I watched the late evening rain water in the fertilizer I put down yesterday afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316

Redtwin said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you good sir. The floating seat is amazing, I can see why Toro copied it. 38.5HP is a whole different ballpark then a 24HP residential mower. I mow close to 8 acres a week between mine, my neighbors and the clinic. This thing is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That seat is next level. It looks like it needs a 5-point harness!
Click to expand...

Too dark to take a picture, legit has a seatbelt. Will squeal the tires on concrete/pavement. It's silly. SO comfy though. A lot of the newer mower have seats with springs. The whole deck you are sitting on bouncing is next level nice. You feel the bump more, but less in your back if that makes sense.


----------



## robbybobby

930p app of Propiconazole, Suspend and MSM. Seeing some dollar spot pop up and with flood irrigation coming on Monday I needed to get that down. Battling a little bit of clover on the front as well. Hoping the MSM bites it.

Prop - .5oz per K
Suspend - .75oz per K
MSM - .004oz per K or .2 per Acre


----------



## ksturfguy

Congrats on the new mower @Amoo316 Scags are a great mower.


----------



## brown_town

Like others in the Atlanta Area got a cut in between all these afternoon showers we're getting. Also took some time to check on how the summer blooms were coming along from the new hydrangeas and azalea's.


----------



## Amoo316

ksturfguy said:


> Congrats on the new mower @Amoo316 Scags are a great mower.


Ty Good sir. I'm really going off of reputation with this purchase. Ferris and Scag were my top two contenders. I know John Deere makes great products, I've just been burned too many times with my old one to get another.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary cut the lawn yesterday then followed up with the California Trimmer today.


----------



## robbybobby

Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.


----------



## DSchlauch

robbybobby said:


> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.


----------



## ag_fishing

Amoo316 said:


> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"


That seat looks like it rides like a Cadillac. I've been looking at upgrading from my John Deere ZT (cheapest one they make) to a toro with the seat like yours. The normal seat on a zero turn feels like you're riding in a wood wagon from the 1800s


----------



## Redtwin

DSchlauch said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! What in the wide wide world of sports is going on here?


----------



## robbybobby

@DSchlauch @Redtwin

Arizona special! Here is a little blog post regarding flood irrigation history in AZ. https://blog.srpnet.com/irrigation-101/

While a fairly inefficient use of the amount of water, it is incredibly cheap source of water for us. ~$350 for the year…. :shock: We get to flood our yard every 14 days March-October and once monthly in the outer months. My trees love it too, the roots grow deep instead if hitting the surface.

Only 1% of the Metro-Phoenix residents have this option at their homes. However many schools and city parks have flood irrigation as well. The most unappreciated perk of this is the neighborhoods are significantly cooler. Far too often do people elect for desert landscape + artificial turf for cost implications of maintaining grass in AZ. My water bill is $80 monthly + $350 annual to maintain 18k sqft of grass.



Redtwin said:


> DSchlauch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly! What in the wide wide world of sports is going on here?
Click to expand...


----------



## DeepC

Redtwin said:


> DSchlauch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly! What in the wide wide world of sports is going on here?
Click to expand...

WTF :shock:


----------



## Redtwin

@robbybobby I lived in Tucson for a few years in the early 90s and never heard of this. It sounds like an awesome option for desert lawns if it is available.


----------



## DSchlauch

@robbybobby that's pretty interesting


----------



## Wax0589

This is from yesterday. Too tired and late to post. This was my scheduled late spring detatch/scalp that got push back due to weather. Scalped down to what ever the lowest setting with the TruCut-I guess like 0.25in.



End of the day.



To my surprise, there was almost zero dead debris/tatch coming out. The pulled material looked pretty clean. I'm debating between let it be or finish the rest of the yard.


----------



## Amoo316

ag_fishing said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seat looks like it rides like a Cadillac. I've been looking at upgrading from my John Deere ZT (cheapest one they make) to a toro with the seat like yours. The normal seat on a zero turn feels like you're riding in a wood wagon from the 1800s
Click to expand...

I made the comment earlier, but it's worth repeating. I have been in/on mowers with just the shock for the seat, IMO you still feel bumps in your back. I have not been in the Toro, but I would assume it's similar, because the entire assembly you are sitting on moves, you feel the bumps more because you are moving more, but your back is not taking the impact. I would highly recommend a system like this be it from Toro or anybody.

Kind of like my Ram boxes on my truck, once you have them, can't go back to a regular bed. This makes that much of a difference IMO and was the reason I got the Cheetah over the Tiger Cat (direct shaft), price was close enough that I chose comfort over potential durability.


----------



## Austinite

Replaced my Hose 2-Way Y-Valves with Eley, no more leaks! Also added a 1/4 turn valve to each spigot so that I don't have to turn the wheel 10 times. First world problems!


----------



## ag_fishing

Amoo316 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this happened today, not even in the same ballpark as having a "residential mower"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seat looks like it rides like a Cadillac. I've been looking at upgrading from my John Deere ZT (cheapest one they make) to a toro with the seat like yours. The normal seat on a zero turn feels like you're riding in a wood wagon from the 1800s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made the comment earlier, but it's worth repeating. I have been in/on mowers with just the shock for the seat, IMO you still feel bumps in your back. I have not been in the Toro, but I would assume it's similar, because the entire assembly you are sitting on moves, you feel the bumps more because you are moving more, but your back is not taking the impact. I would highly recommend a system like this be it from Toro or anybody.
> 
> Kind of like my Ram boxes on my truck, once you have them, can't go back to a regular bed. This makes that much of a difference IMO and was the reason I got the Cheetah over the Tiger Cat (direct shaft), price was close enough that I chose comfort over potential durability.
Click to expand...

Yes that's how my current John Deere is, just 2 little springs under the seat and man my back doesn't appreciate any bumps whatsoever. Hoping to have one like yours or the toro at some point

Another note..does yours have the vanguard big block engine? It's crazy seeing those motors on lawn mowers after having only seen them on duck hunting rigs


----------



## Amoo316

ag_fishing said:


> Yes that's how my current John Deere is, just 2 little springs under the seat and man my back doesn't appreciate any bumps whatsoever. Hoping to have one like yours or the toro at some point


Just to clarify, I think we were talking about two different things. My old Deere, like yours, just has the springs. They work about as well as nipples on a boar hog. A lot of the new mowers have gone to a system where they put an actual shock under your seat (think like a shock on a car) to absorb the impact. This works pretty good, much better then the worthless springs. The floating platform is next level.

Sorry I just wanted to clarify, there are 3 systems going right now that I am aware of/have used. I would call it a good/better/best system, but I have a hard time calling the old school springs good at all.

I have (in the shop the Z540M) similar to your Z series.


----------



## robbybobby

Maintaining all at .700.

Pictures are 12 hours apart. Was able to get a quick mow in the front but the back is pretty damp. I need to be better about always having my catchers on. It is too easy to mow without them but my clippings arent fine enough to go unnoticed. Unsure of the cultivator in the front but was told it was seeded. Back is mostly common.


----------



## ag_fishing

Amoo316 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's how my current John Deere is, just 2 little springs under the seat and man my back doesn't appreciate any bumps whatsoever. Hoping to have one like yours or the toro at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I think we were talking about two different things. My old Deere, like yours, just has the springs. They work about as well as nipples on a boar hog. A lot of the new mowers have gone to a system where they put an actual shock under your seat (think like a shock on a car) to absorb the impact. This works pretty good, much better then the worthless springs. The floating platform is next level.
> 
> Sorry I just wanted to clarify, there are 3 systems going right now that I am aware of/have used. I would call it a good/better/best system, but I have a hard time calling the old school springs good at all.
> 
> I have (in the shop the Z540M) similar to your Z series.
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Yeah I was unaware there was a middle ground with a shock instead of springs under the seat. My next mower will be the floating platform most likely since I spend so much time mowing.


----------



## andymac7

southernbuckeye said:


> Cut to normal .400" HOC, then double verticut, then scalped to .180". It's mad at me now but in a couple weeks it'll thank me.


Kids, that's how you friggin' scalp. :lol: I am not that brave (or should it be- I'm not that smart? :? ).


----------



## andymac7

robbybobby said:


> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.


Dude... what the... what? Are you starting a fish hatchery? :lol:

I'll be very curious of about what happens here.


----------



## DSchlauch

andymac7 said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... what the... what? Are you starting a fish hatchery? :lol:
> 
> I'll be very curious of about what happens here.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah, I thought he was planting a rice field. Check  this  out.


----------



## andymac7

DSchlauch said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood irrigation delivered this morning. While inconvenient for sleep the 4a-6a window was nice to avoid the sun. Ive settled in at 2 hours of water for a good consistent fill. We can take a max of 3 hours. Slightly modified my approach today. Filling up the front first (takes 30min) then letting it soak in a little. I came back with about 20 min left and topped it off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... what the... what? Are you starting a fish hatchery? :lol:
> 
> I'll be very curious of about what happens here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah, I thought he was planting a rice field. Check  this  out.
Click to expand...

This is insane! Lol. Pretty cool though . A completely foreign concept to me here in OH.


----------



## robbybobby

@AndyBohlig @DSchlauch Happy to bring some confusion to the site lol. I don't think my lawn was going to stand out for the quality of cut so Ill run with this!


----------



## FlaDave

robbybobby said:


> @AndyBohlig @DSchlauch Happy to bring some confusion to the site lol. I don't think my lawn was going to stand out for the quality of cut so Ill run with this!


I'm kinda jealous. I bet this would be an amazing mole deterrent, Especially if your whole neighborhood does it. Sadly here in Florida we don't have the means to do so unless you figure salt water. Everything here is restricted water wise.


----------



## DeepC

robbybobby said:


> Happy to bring some confusion to the site lol.


Yea this is crazy. I watched that video too. Pretty interesting. I'm going to try this with my neighbor's hose!


----------



## ShadowGuy

Installed some tiki torches. The dim light hides all the imperfections.

Faintly striping under moonlight.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed quinclorac, mso, and monument. Wish me luck


----------



## Amoo316

I watched another .4" of rainfall accumulation throughout the day AFTER the SW wind which dropped 5.5" in three days shifted to a NW wind today......

I'm going to be mowing with the bushog attached to my bass boat motor if this keep up.


----------



## DSchlauch

ShadowGuy said:


> Installed some tiki torches. The dim light hides all the imperfections.
> 
> Faintly striping under moonlight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DSchlauch

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.


She's a beaut Clark!


----------



## Dave Z

Got in an early evening mow, just about ready for a light rate app of fert.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed and edged. Also bought my first bottle of Celsius and a dethatcher. Looking forward to more progress!


----------



## monsonman

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

DSchlauch said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beaut Clark!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

monsonman said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm happy with how it's performing this year and for only being it's second full growing season


----------



## DeepC

Verticut 2 directions. Scalped down to .25 in 2 directions. Rotary mowed to pick up the clippings. I underestimated how much work that actually is. Man... I'm beat!

Before




After


----------



## Hoghead22

DeepC said:


> Verticut 2 directions. Scalped down to .25 in 2 directions. Rotary mowed to pick up the clippings. I underestimated how much work that actually is. Man... I'm beat!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


What did you verticut with?


----------



## Cory

Mowed


----------



## DeepC

Hoghead22 said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Verticut 2 directions. Scalped down to .25 in 2 directions. Rotary mowed to pick up the clippings. I underestimated how much work that actually is. Man... I'm beat!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you verticut with?
Click to expand...

An old 1970s hahn. Just sharpened the blades. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=25127


----------



## Automate

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed quinclorac, mso, and monument. Wish me luck


To kill what kind of weeds?


----------



## ionicatoms

Automate said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed quinclorac, mso, and monument. Wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> To kill what kind of weeds?
Click to expand...

Don't you dare answer that question.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ionicatoms said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed quinclorac, mso, and monument. Wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> To kill what kind of weeds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you dare answer that question.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Slim 1938

Did a semi scalp. Not as low as i could've but enough to finish the season under half an inch. All my neighbors came over cause they wondered what the hell I was doing. I had to explain the whole reset concept. I told them to wait 4 or 5 days and Itll be back to being the nicest yard in town. Lol. My wife just shook her head. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## robbybobby

Didn't do a single thing other than handpick some crabgrass and goat heads. Phoenix has received the most single day rain we've seen since 2002 and lowest temps - hit 77* around noon today.

Chomping at the bit to get a cut in.


----------



## robbybobby

72 hour rainfall total - 3.7 in. I was able to sneak in a mow yesterday mid day.

Our 9 week old baby surprised my wife and I by sleeping a stretch of 6.5 hours last night. I was up just before 5a, wasn't going to get much more sleep so decided to get out for an early app. Morning dew helped a ton to calibrate path. Even then, impressed myself with how straight I held some lines lol.

This is my FIRST ever app of a PGR. Excited but scared at the same time!

Prop - .5oz / K
T-Nex - .25oz / K


----------



## BermudaBoy

In a fit of rage I took my lawn from a green 1.75 inches to a dusty .6 inches.

Before


After


----------



## Amoo316

Finally got to mow (very light scalp, had to double cut to get there) today. Also got the joy of assessing the rutting damage in the driveway from 7.5" of rain over 5 days....


----------



## Jerry_G

Mowed the 3 mo old zoysia


And sprayed with some image to knock back weeds popping up


----------



## Darth_V8r

Tried to mow, lol. Got halfway done. Threw a belt at the bottom of the hill. Of course, the drive belt, and not the blade belt. Was too hot to repair, and it was 8PM, so I pushed it up the hill and into the shed until I can get to it today or tomorrow to finish.


----------



## Kdaves12

Fun-Filled day of scalping front and back @ half inch with the *Prostripe*.


Side to Side scalp

Light dethatch with the Ego Bristle Brush Attachment

Up and down scalp

The former flower bed (in the back) is filling in nicely. Should be completely filled in before season's end.


----------



## Amoo316

I scalped then sprayed all the things. Then it rained


----------



## southernbuckeye

Cried 😭


----------



## CenlaLowell

Killing st Augustine that's about it


----------



## Amoo316

CenlaLowell said:


> Killing st Augustine that's about it


Don't feel too bad, I just sprayed Quinclorac on Centipede. At least you're not alone in destroying your lawn.


----------



## A3M0N

Dethatched, mowed, bagged the clippings, edged, and did some watering.


----------



## ShadowGuy

southernbuckeye said:


> Cried 😭


What did you hit?


----------



## robbybobby

Quick cut on both the front and back. Thinking about scalping this weekend and testing out the verticut reels for the 3100. Perfect time to do it as I flood again on Sunday!


----------



## southernbuckeye

ShadowGuy said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cried 😭
> 
> 
> 
> What did you hit?
Click to expand...

Driveway


----------



## ShadowGuy

southernbuckeye said:


> ShadowGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cried 😭
> 
> 
> 
> What did you hit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driveway
Click to expand...

Ouch! So sorry!


----------



## robbybobby

Little maintenance on the triplex + a cut on 1/3 of the yard. We received another 1.25in of rain overnight. There was still some puddling this afternoon in certain areas.

First oil change and filter change since acquiring, only have put 6 hours or so on it. Oil didn't look bad at all which I was happy with, . However, the filter gasket was shredded and a beast to get off to replace.


----------



## Cdub5_

Kdaves12 said:


> Fun-Filled day of scalping front and back @ half inch with the *Prostripe*.
> 
> 
> Side to Side scalp
> 
> Light dethatch with the Ego Bristle Brush Attachment
> 
> Up and down scalp
> 
> The former flower bed (in the back) is filling in nicely. Should be completely filled in before season's end.


Hey, how do you like that Toro Prostripe?

I may be wrong, but I think you are the first person on this site to have one.

I'd like a rear roller on my rotary, too. I was looking at European rotary mowers because a lot of their models have rollers, whereas here in the states I guess we don't need them apparently


----------



## Amoo316

Woke up to puddles in the lawn and over 2 inches in the rain gauge. FWIW I had to check my rain gauge to see how much we got as I'm not a "seasoned pro".


----------



## ag_fishing

robbybobby said:


> Little maintenance on the triplex + a cut on 1/3 of the yard. We received another 1.25in of rain overnight. There was still some puddling this afternoon in certain areas.
> 
> First oil change and filter change since acquiring, only have put 6 hours or so on it. Oil didn't look bad at all which I was happy with, . However, the filter gasket was shredded and a beast to get off to replace.


How're you likening the triplex so far? That or a fairway mower is my plan in a few years once I get my yard in good enough shape. The width of them would cut so much of my time mowing down that I feel like it's worth the investment.


----------



## robbybobby

@ag_fishing I absolutely love it. Ask me again when something breaks but it has been running great and the controls on this thing are a breeze. I use to mow 18k with a TruCut H20, catching all clippings it would take me 3 hours. Now I can mow my entire front and back in 30 min.

My wife on the other hand - I sold it to her by saying "it will reduce the time to mow by 4x" which it has. But I'm out giving it a quick cut every 3 days because I enjoy it so much lol.


----------



## FlaDave

Mowed... I was going to take the year off but things changed, scalped 3 weeks ago. 
I'm a little behind.


----------



## robbybobby

Scalp job on the front middle. Had plans to do the back but holy smokes that was a lot of work.


----------



## wiseowl

southernbuckeye said:


> Cried 😭


I'd say it's time for a new bedknife.


----------



## Kdaves12

Cdub5_ said:


> Kdaves12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun-Filled day of scalping front and back @ half inch with the *Prostripe*.
> 
> 
> Side to Side scalp
> 
> Light dethatch with the Ego Bristle Brush Attachment
> 
> Up and down scalp
> 
> The former flower bed (in the back) is filling in nicely. Should be completely filled in before season's end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how do you like that Toro Prostripe?
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think you are the first person on this site to have one.
> 
> I'd like a rear roller on my rotary, too. I was looking at European rotary mowers because a lot of their models have rollers, whereas here in the states I guess we don't need them apparently
Click to expand...

It's been almost a year since I have had it; so far, I've been pretty happy. My happiest was with last winter's *PRG overseed*. The cut and stripes were addicting. The job it does on the *bermuda*, I'm still weighing the pros & cons. I've been battling seed heads all season with no end in sight, and I don't know if it's due to the poor cut quality, or if the stress is coming from something else. Besides the typical clogging and engine-shutoff during a scalp, it did a really good job.

Do I think it is worth *$2,600*? No, I don't. My expectations might have been a little too high prior to buying it, but I think its price tag should be around *$1,500-$1,800*.

I would say the biggest _con _is it gives you a "taste" of a better quality than a typical rotary but not near the quality of a reel mower. I find myself driving around the neighborhood to see the Swardman owners' yards, and there's no comparison.


----------



## FlaDave

Amoo316 said:


> Woke up to puddles in the lawn and over 2 inches in the rain gauge. FWIW I had to check my rain gauge to see how much we got as I'm not a "seasoned pro".


I just saw this :lol:

Made me laugh


----------



## Amoo316

FlaDave said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to puddles in the lawn and over 2 inches in the rain gauge. FWIW I had to check my rain gauge to see how much we got as I'm not a "seasoned pro".
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this :lol:
> 
> Made me laugh
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Amoo316

I planted a Japanese Maple where the Cherry Blossom Tree was and moved it to the garden bed to see if it will recover.

In other news, 9.95" of rain over the last 16 days. Getting flash flood warning on my phone....


----------



## Kdaves12

Kdaves12 said:


> Fun-Filled day of scalping front and back @ half inch with the *Prostripe*.


Gave the front an evening mow @ 0.82" since the scalp 10 days ago. Bouncing back nicely.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed, edged, and cleaned up the front and side yards. It was a rough mow because my weeds are thick after a good amount of rain and a week away. I got the back mowed before I left.

Sprayed Celsius in the back yard for the first time. I'm already impatient to see results!


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Amoo316 said:


> I scalped then sprayed all the things. Then it rained


Is that an 8N that I spy in the background?


----------



## Amoo316

SC Grass Loon said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped then sprayed all the things. Then it rained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an 8N that I spy in the background?
Click to expand...

The person who "restored" it the first time didn't know what it was so it's pained incorrectly. They did the "get it running and gob paint on top" restore. Looks like a disaster up close.

It's actually a 1958 Model 641 according to the serial number


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Amoo316 said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped then sprayed all the things. Then it rained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an 8N that I spy in the background?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person who "restored" it the first time didn't know what it was so it's pained incorrectly. They did the "get it running and gob paint on top" restore. Looks like a disaster up close.
> 
> It's actually a 1958 Model 641 according to the serial number
Click to expand...

As long as she runs it is a good/useful tractor! We have a red belly at the family farm that someone painted blue somewhere in its lifetime, that was long enough ago though that it is almost gone.


----------



## Amoo316

SC Grass Loon said:


> As long as she runs it is a good/useful tractor! We have a red belly at the family farm that someone painted blue somewhere in its lifetime, that was long enough ago though that it is almost gone.


She runs fine, the battery box finally rotted out, so I drained the gas and go out and turn her over a few times a year. It's my "reward" project for finishing my shop. Going to do a full restore on it. Sadly COVID lumber prices have put a hold on the shop


----------



## bradleymichael

First ever leveling job on my yard!


----------



## Trippel24

105 degrees most of the last 30 days. Stripes at .55". I am due for a fertilizer, pgr, iron app and need to get rid of some spurge and nutsedge in a few spots. The months we all urn for all year are also some of the toughest haha.


----------



## BermudaBoy

I admired the fully grown crabgrass sitting at the edge of my lawn. It's quite a sight to behold.


----------



## Tmank87

Cut before the rain. Have been lazy. Had to triple cut.


----------



## robbybobby

Back is filling in pretty well. Still thin in some spots but getting better. Even saw some faint stripes today.

.700 and the rotary at 2in for the 1st cut boarder.


----------



## falconsfan

Scalped and spread one ton of level mix on my backyard. Successive projects and heavy equipment did a number on my Bersia grass. Boy it's harder than I remember!


----------



## ZachUA

2 weeks after a hoc reset scalp and we are back on the pgr train.


----------



## A3M0N

Mowed and cleaned up the backyard, then sprayed the rest of the yard with Celsius. I sprayed the backyard this past Tuesday so I don't expect to see any effects just yet. But I did read that Celsius will slow the growth of crabgrass even before effects are seen, so maybe I'll see that this week.

Today was the first time someone actually stopped me while I was working to see what I was using and complement the yard. It feels good for sure! He has been watching all the normal YouTube guys, I'll have to recommend TLF to him as well. I didn't want to tell him any specific products because I don't know what kind of grass he has and he wasn't sure either. We're in the transition zone so it really could be anything.

The backyard after mowing this afternoon:


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed this afternoon. Meyer zoysia. Second season maintaining at 0.75 hoc. Lawn is very uneven . Leveling next season as we only have about six more weeks of active growing season here in NJ. Afraid there's not enough time for full recovery.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Slim 1938

Got in a quick mow before leaving for the nightly shift. Tifway @..5ish


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## ENC_Lawn

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.


@ReelMowLow74 Very impressive!

Even more impressive you got that look with a NO-Greensmower!

Thats awesome!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

ENC_Lawn said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ReelMowLow74 Very impressive!
> 
> Even more impressive you got that look with a NO-Greensmower!
> 
> Thats awesome!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I did upgrade to a JD 220SL this year which has really been a game changer.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ReelMowLow74 said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an afternoon cut in. Maintaining at .525" for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ReelMowLow74 Very impressive!
> 
> Even more impressive you got that look with a NO-Greensmower!
> 
> Thats awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I did upgrade to a JD 220SL this year which has really been a game changer.
Click to expand...

Gotcha that make sense…with such awesome strips!

Either way the lawn is beautiful!


----------



## BU Bear

Remembered why I don't use marking dye anymore…I was applying my pgr and noticed I had some marking green from a couple years ago at the back of my shelves and figured what the heck. Well my lawn is the greenest it's ever been…and so are my hands, my sprayer, and my driveway. Never again.


----------



## Redtwin

BU Bear said:


> Remembered why I don't use marking dye anymore…I was applying my pgr and noticed I had some marking green from a couple years ago at the back of my shelves and figured what the heck. Well my lawn is the greenest it's ever been…and so are my hands, my sprayer, and my driveway. Never again.


LOL! Luckily it's not permanent. I've been using a soluble 20-20-20 fertilizer that has a blue dye built in. I'm definitely finding where I get sloppy as far as getting it on my hands and shoes.


----------



## Amoo316

Scalped the yard and used about 7-8 yards of sand to bring up some more low spots.

Got done and went inside and we had no water pressure......

Ended up having to replace a 1" w/ 3/4" PVC T under the house. These are the reasons I keep (3) 5 gallon buckets full of different PVC fittings on hand.


----------



## robbybobby

Quick cut in the backyard + rotary on the edges. Last mowed 5 days ago and only had to dump catchers twice in total. Planning on apply T-Nex at .25oz per K tomorrow morning. Flooding irrigation coming tomorrow night.

Oh and the misses took a swing at the 3100. She did 2 passes and called it quits.

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*


----------



## robbybobby

Morning dew in all of its glory.

T-NEX - .25oz per K
Prop - .5oz per K
Suspend - .5oz per K


----------



## Hoghead22

New house so I've been trying to get the yard under control! Edged with a shovel and edging tool lol

Also did some "verticutting" yesterday with a sharpened Sunjoe.


----------



## robbybobby

I should've just started a journal for the new house at this point.

Post scalp from Aug 1st, I let the front middle get a little hairy. In part because I'm still dealing with some reaction to the fert I threw down after the scalp. I got pretty impatient but its been a true 14 days post scalp and now it looks pretty good.


----------



## monsonman

HOC reset. Scalped to just below .4" and going to maintain at .5"


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed. Got down my pgr + iron app


----------



## Falcon64

Double cut back TifGrand. Laid it down April 9th and finally getting some stripes after 5 yds of sand 3 weeks ago. Probably needs 8 to 10 more yds to get it right but its progress.


----------



## Amoo316

robbybobby said:


> I should've just started a journal for the new house at this point.


I'm actually kind of upset you don't have a journal. This whole flood irrigation thing is fascinating to me.


----------



## Amoo316




----------



## agrassman

Got a quick mow at .75 on the Zoysia and it got dark out faster than I expected.


----------



## robbybobby

Amoo316 said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should've just started a journal for the new house at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually kind of upset you don't have a journal. This whole flood irrigation thing is fascinating to me.
Click to expand...

I'll start a journal for the overseed this fall/winter. I have really high hopes for this year. Flood irrigation reduces to once monthly in October and i'll likely reduce my time taken as well.


----------



## robbybobby

It has been a fruitful monsoon season in AZ. My zip has received 10.2" YTD and I only remember it raining 1-2 time prior to June. For reference, we moved back to the valley in July of last year and it didnt rain for the first 143 days.

Well, the double whammy happened on Tuesday. I had flood irrigation on Sunday Night and then 2.5" of rain + 30mph winds in 3 hours on Monday night. Needless the say, the soil was soft and moist and the trees gave way. All 8 of my trees in the backyard were left leaning severely. Fortunately all but 1 didnt have their root ball surface so we will see if I saved them or not. I took off work Tuesday and trimmed back each tree heavily so I could hoist them um myself + stake and anchor them upright. The first one I had to use my truck. All turned out OK at face value but we will see if they actually survive.

We had another .5" and 15mph winds hit this afternoon but the tree withstood! Time will tell


----------



## Amoo316

Played with rocks...

Before









After


----------



## BentleyCooper

Cut and then first ever pgr app. Also put down Bifen for the worm issue


----------



## socerplaye

Watched it rain….


----------



## gooodawgs

@BentleyCooper that sprayer is awesome! How wide is that? Great work!


----------



## BentleyCooper

@gooodawgs thanks, I love that thing! it's right at about 12 ft spray width (11.6').
Bought it earlier this year, and finally having time to use it. other than this app, I've only used it twice and those were really test runs.

I put it on a bit heavy because I ran out of mixture early, so we'll see what kind of results I get. Also it looks like we got some rain last night.... so much for waiting 24hours to water in the Bifen


----------



## Slim 1938

Sprayed chelated iron the other day cause I had some yellowing going on. I guess since my tires stay wet from spraying it left darker lines in my lawn. I think I'll spray some more to get darker. Lol


----------



## Cavan806

I had a soft spot in the lawn and figured I would do a little investigating. Turns out it was just another one of the many decomposing tree roots I have under my lawn.. Bonus was seeing how good the Bermuda roots looked. I back filled the hole with sand to bring back up to level and put the turf back. Hoping it recovers from the surgery quickly.





Cheers


----------



## socerplaye

Double cut on Sunday and then cut again today directionally from street to the house. Zoysia is striping really nice with the 2653b. May have to replace the other 25k of Bermuda with Zoysia.


----------



## Dave Z

Got a mow in before possible rain. Fall prem gameplan lined up. Find myself savoring every mow with the end of season around the corner. Zoysia in New Jersey.


----------



## gooodawgs

Cut the front at .6". I had tried to keep it at .43" but started to get some scalping at the end of the season. I'm a fan of this length for now.


----------



## monsonman

gooodawgs said:


> Cut the front at .6". I had tried to keep it at .43" but started to get some scalping at the end of the season. I'm a fan of this length for now.


That looks fantastic!

I'm also at .6 on my Celebration.

I got in one more (wet) mow this morning before Ida makes its arrival.

Then i decided to scalp the rough border down since we are getting rain all week and it was getting too tall.


----------



## jpos34

BentleyCooper said:


> Cut and then first ever pgr app. Also put down Bifen for the worm issue


@BentleyCooper How do you like the sprayer on the back of the golf cart? did you do any mods to the sprayer other than making the boom? how well does it work?


----------



## robbybobby

Sprayed in the front and back, 18gallons.

TNex - .25oz per K (292 GDD)
Prop - .50oz per K
Suspend - .50oz per K

I just finished off my bottle of Suspend and have some Bifen on the way based on the many recs from this forum.

Mixed bag of Bermuda cultivators = Significant color variance. All but one of my trees survived the big storm from weeks back!


----------



## david_

Treated for armyworms. Noticed lots of wasps on lawn and started seeing tell-tale signs.


----------



## Hoghead22

Just got a mow in today and got some fertilizer down. A new house and it's taken a couple months to get the lawn under control but finally getting it to fill in and get that deep green. Can still see the carcasses from the crabgrass but it's trying to fill in.

Already having the neighbors stop and compliment me. My next door neighbor (his yard in the pics) told me I'm making him look bad and he's gonna have to step his game up lol


----------



## ShadowGuy

My son and I mowed together.


----------



## david_

That kikuyu looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## thatguyhileman

Just a mow at 3/4". First season actually trying for a nice lawn. Last summer to this summer.


----------



## Ware

Wore out an edger blade.


----------



## monsonman

Ware said:


> Wore out an edger blade.


Did you walk this or find a creative way to do it from a rider??

Also looks like you have baby Yoda on your shoulder :lol:


----------



## Ware

monsonman said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wore out an edger blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you walk this or find a creative way to do it from a rider??
> 
> Also looks like you have baby Yoda on your shoulder :lol:
Click to expand...

I use a stick edger attachment on my Maruyama powerhead.

I see it! I wish it was a baby yoda - that's a 26lb BR800 Magnum. :lol:


----------



## Buffalolawny

Cut front yard at 38mm - 1.5" and I also gave the back Buffalo a cut at the same height.
Ready for Spring
Interesting to see the different types grasses look a the same cut height.





Was thinking of doing a 20mm - 0.787" scalp but decided it may not be in the best interest of the Lawn.


----------



## Redtwin

Buffalolawny said:


>


I wish they sold similar mowers here in the US. The lowest mower I can find only goes to .75" (Honda). Does anyone know of similar rotary mowers available in the US?


----------



## Buffalolawny

Try MASPORT brand, New Zealand based


----------



## CenlaLowell

socerplaye said:


> Double cut on Sunday and then cut again today directionally from street to the house. Zoysia is striping really nice with the 2653b. May have to replace the other 25k of Bermuda with Zoysia.


Nice, what's the Hoc?


----------



## BU Bear

Sprayed PGR and some bifen this morning. Several people around my area reporting army worms, seems later than I usually remember, but I was due to spray bifen soon anyways so may as well be safe.


----------



## latitude36

verticut and lowered HOC a hair. Will spray a bit of urea in the evening to give it a bit of a pop.


----------



## Lem855

Dug trenches to put in a French drain system to stop some lawn flooding issues. Also prepped lawn for a reno. Gonna need alot of cold beverages too.


----------



## socerplaye

CenlaLowell said:


> socerplaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cut on Sunday and then cut again today directionally from street to the house. Zoysia is striping really nice with the 2653b. May have to replace the other 25k of Bermuda with Zoysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, what's the Hoc?
Click to expand...

@CenlaLowell 0.75", hoping for 0.5" next year.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @socerplaye!


----------



## socerplaye

Ware said:


> Looks great @socerplaye!


Thanks @Ware! The Bermuda is coming back that I had sprayed a couple of months ago and now it's throwing the color off. Seeing that it's going to be more of a long term process to get it cleared out of the zoysia.


----------



## Hashwad

Just crushing the subdivision. I know it aint perfect but its way better than anything in the neighborhood. Yes,, im tooting my own horn.
Next seasons plan, sand level and tree removal/replacement.


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave her a quick haircut.


----------



## kg70041

Slim 1938 said:


> Gave her a quick haircut.


Some GD lasers right there. Looks killer!


----------



## Slim 1938

Thanks @kg70041 . My best year yet. Every year gets a whole lot better.
Thanks to this place. 😁


----------



## Ware

Looking great @Slim 1938 :thumbup:


----------



## Slim 1938

Huge thanks @Ware !


----------



## Redtwin

Slim 1938 said:


>


First of all, are you getting those stripes with a "rotary riding tractor" and second, how the heck do you get your lines so straight? Mine always looks like it was mowed by a drunken sailor stumbling home at 4:00AM.


----------



## Easyluck

Slim 1938 said:


> Gave her a quick haircut.


Wow 🤩


----------



## Slim 1938

Thanks guys. @Redtwin I haven't updated my profile but I mow with a 25" cal trimmer. I double cut and sometimes triple cut to get lines straight. Lol. It's a chore but gets super addictive.


----------



## harold56

Just regular mow edge and trim. Picture prior to putting the mowers away for the night.


----------



## ag_fishing

Was getting a nice evening mow in when the engine started surging. Turned it off and saw gas pouring out from around the carburetor. Moved it to the driveway and discovered a gasket had gone bad on the carburetor. I'm going to have a nice dead grass line from where I rolled through the yard to get to the driveway though.


----------



## SeanBB

@harold56 god i want one of those mowers


----------



## BentleyCooper

jpos34 said:


> BentleyCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and then first ever pgr app. Also put down Bifen for the worm issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BentleyCooper How do you like the sprayer on the back of the golf cart? did you do any mods to the sprayer other than making the boom? how well does it work?
Click to expand...

@jpos34 sorry just now seeing your question.
I LOVE having the sprayer on the back of the golf cart. no mods at all, and works great so far. it's a 15 gallon work horse 2.2gpm sprayer, and then I also bought the 7 nozzle boom that fits in a standard hitch. 
the sprayer did come broken where the pipe fitting is right after the pump. I've MacGyver'd it for now and just use a clamp to hold it tight.


----------



## Dave Z

Labor Day weekend mow and liquid fert after 8in. of rain from Ida on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @Dave Z


----------



## Dave Z

@Ware Thanks.


----------



## robbybobby

Always good to look back to where we started.

*MARCH 23*



*JULY 19*



*AUGUST 7*



*AUGUST 14*



*SEPTEMBER 4*


----------



## CenlaLowell

robbybobby said:


> Always good to look back to where we started.
> 
> *MARCH 23*
> 
> 
> 
> *JULY 19*
> 
> 
> 
> *AUGUST 14*
> 
> 
> 
> *AUGUST 7*
> 
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER 4*


Nice


----------



## cavince79

Trying to finish up the edge on the island. "Found" the shallow buried cable line. Attempted to fix it, probably spliced and re-spliced 10 times, took the cable modem outside to eliminate one half of the run, and gave up at 10:30pm last night.



This morning I opened up the cable box, and realized I was likely working on the wrong cable. The cable had been replaced at some point. Found the culprit a little further up the way, which just so happened to be the same color as the tree roots. The old one was just laying on top in the island.





Now I need to get it buried deeper so as not to slice it every time I run the edge.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fertilized with 21-0-0 pushing this Bermuda for the last time at laborer day


----------



## Darth_V8r

Took down 7 gumball trees. Limbed, logged, and stacked. Free firewood to good home!

preventative fungicide and nematicide application.

Bifenthrin application

Specticle Flow Pre-M application


----------



## jpos34

BentleyCooper said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BentleyCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and then first ever pgr app. Also put down Bifen for the worm issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BentleyCooper How do you like the sprayer on the back of the golf cart? did you do any mods to the sprayer other than making the boom? how well does it work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @jpos34 sorry just now seeing your question.
> I LOVE having the sprayer on the back of the golf cart. no mods at all, and works great so far. it's a 15 gallon work horse 2.2gpm sprayer, and then I also bought the 7 nozzle boom that fits in a standard hitch.
> the sprayer did come broken where the pipe fitting is right after the pump. I've MacGyver'd it for now and just use a clamp to hold it tight.
Click to expand...

 Where did you get your sprayer and boom? How many nozzles have you used on the boom, I did not think that pump would work for that many nozzles?


----------



## david_

First fall app of Dimension. Did 2.5lbs / 1,000 sqft and will reapply same rate in 6 weeks.

I still have 125 lbs of it left from the Lowes sale last year. Should last me through this Spring and next fall.


----------



## jpos34

First round of Pre-E put out this morning.


----------



## dubyadubya87

I felt like a kid on Christmas morning putting this together last night! Can't wait to use it this evening. 
After mowing with a 14" Scotts manual for three years, I don't know what to expect. The zoysia I'd seeded last spring has reached a thickness level that I am having to double-cut to get even a halfway decent appearing turf. Even then the washboarding of the manual reel drove me nuts.


----------



## Ware

Congrats @dubyadubya87!


----------



## dubyadubya87

Ware said:


> Congrats @dubyadubya87!


Thank you sir!


----------



## dubyadubya87

First (crooked) stripes with my new mower!


----------



## BentleyCooper

@jpos34 ordered it online I believe both from Tractor Supply. Workhorse brand on both the 15 gallon sprayer and the 7 nozzle boom attachment.

I honestly didn't think it would work either at first since the original sprayer just came with the 2 nozzle boom, but it works fantastic so far. I have it putting out a a consistent 40psi. still tweaking with getting it calibrated, but I basically just tested to see how many ounces one nozzle puts out in a minute, multiplied it by 7, and luckily I'm getting right over a gallon per minute (so I just try to drive 1k sq ft every minute)


----------



## andymac7

dubyadubya87 said:


> I felt like a kid on Christmas morning putting this together last night! Can't wait to use it this evening.
> After mowing with a 14" Scotts manual for three years, I don't know what to expect. The zoysia I'd seeded last spring has reached a thickness level that I am having to double-cut to get even a halfway decent appearing turf. Even then the washboarding of the manual reel drove me nuts.


Very nice @dubyadubya87 !

I'm seriously thinking about purchasing one of these for my zoysia in the near future as well. Please let me know how it goes, as I have Zenith and it's so freaking course that my riding triplex constantly needs backlapped when trying to use it. And that was when I was actually cutting with it. Now I just needs reground altogether, and I'm using a 20" manual push reel on it. It looks fine, but as you say, I have to literally run with the manual reel to keep it from floating/washboarding. No fun, especially on 90+ degree days!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Sprayed Prodiamine at .46 oz/m.
Spread soctts diseasex at 4lb/m
Put down bifenthrin and 3.13lb/m 16-4-8 final firtlizer of the season.


----------



## Paul M

Looked at my germination progress at 7 days.


----------



## Dave Z

Got down first fall pre em app


----------



## JLMTX83

Did some things.


----------



## ZoysiaJK

Mowed with the kiddos.


----------



## Lem855

Decided to get some exercise and work on core aeration in my yard in preparation for new topsoil and leveling in the morning. Also applied Air 8, Rgs, micro green, humic 12 and spread out some humichar then watered in.


----------



## Slim 1938

Sprayed prodiamine @ half rate. I sure am glad I built this thing. Makes spraying fast, easy and enjoyable. 😎


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Have had night temps in the 40s a couple of weeks ago. Starting to see signs of dormant letting the Bermuda get longer for winter.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

WNC_WHEE said:


> Have had night temps in the 40s a couple of weeks ago. Starting to see signs of dormant letting the Bermuda get longer for winter.


It is beautiful up there. It looks great.


----------



## itsmejson

WNC_WHEE said:


> Have had night temps in the 40s a couple of weeks ago. Starting to see signs of dormant letting the Bermuda get longer for winter.


Beautiful! Looks like a scene from Yellowstone


----------



## Lawndry List

Slim 1938 said:


> Sprayed prodiamine @ half rate. I sure am glad I built this thing. Makes spraying fast, easy and enjoyable. 😎


You have a post on that sprayer build? Love the look of that & the 3 wheels


----------



## Slim 1938

@Lawndry List I posted some pics and info on https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=25155


----------



## Txmx583

Mowed and will apply last PGR app for the year. Grass is now coming through really nicely from a level I did three weeks ago.


----------



## Ware

Looking good @Txmx583!


----------



## A3M0N

Sprayed my second Prodiamine app, along with some Triad Select. I assume I'll be seeing poa annua if some broadleaf weeds escaped the first app of pre-m. So I hope the 3-way takes out the broadleaves while I'll probably be looking to trying Negate later on in the Winter for the annual bluegrass.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Sprayed 0-0-25 @ 10oz/m.


----------



## SeanBB

Mow and trim today. Good times. Grass is really slowing down.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I wish the whole yard looked like this after a cut


----------



## Dave Z

Got some potassium down and watered in. Growth has drastically slowed down. Now mowing every 4-5 days. 5 day average soil temp is 67 deg.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

So I did a thing.... I did a HOC reset Mid September. Was super worried but it's been in the 90s the last month. Still in the mid 80s. Soil is in the high 70s still. Doesn't look like I killed anything as this is 2weeks later. But def won't do that again.


----------



## JayGo

I did some light scarifying on the lawn to remove some of the debris before the Fall pre-em app.
This picture is of the very first 40 ft pass.


----------



## DurtEsanch

rockwalltxguy said:


> So I did a thing.... I did a HOC reset Mid September. Was super worried but it's been in the 90s the last month. Still in the mid 80s. Soil is in the high 70s still. Doesn't look like I killed anything as this is 2weeks later. But def won't do that again.


Did you drop some fertilizer after the HOC reset? My go to is a 50/50 of ironite and ammonium sulfate. I touch up the weak spots the following week with PGF balance.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

DurtEsanch said:


> rockwalltxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I did a thing.... I did a HOC reset Mid September. Was super worried but it's been in the 90s the last month. Still in the mid 80s. Soil is in the high 70s still. Doesn't look like I killed anything as this is 2weeks later. But def won't do that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you drop some fertilizer after the HOC reset? My go to is a 50/50 of ironite and ammonium sulfate. I touch up the weak spots the following week with PGF balance.
Click to expand...

I have a guy that does fertilizing. He came by a few days after I did this and spread pgf balance.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Just finished what I am hoping was my last mow of the year. Now I will take a soil test and figure what I need to do over fall/winter to get ready for Spring.

Edit: I just noticed my Fence posts on the right hand side of the bottom photo look like they are leaning, they are not.


----------



## M3ntalATX

Some spooky stripes to see if any of the parents in the neighborhood would reveal themselves as being interested in lawn care. I moved in at the end of August and feel the lawns gotten to a good place in that timeframe. I may have underestimated what scalping 20k sqft from 4-5 inches to dirt was going to be like, but this spring should be a breeze.


----------



## FATC1TY

Just mowing, although it's been pretty nice with a mow every 3-4 days and no pgr. Still green!


----------



## cavince79

FATC1TY said:


> Just mowing, although it's been pretty nice with a mow every 3-4 days and no pgr. Still green!


Doing better than me... I'm once a week now over (up/down?) in Cobb.


----------



## cnet24

Tested Christmas lights


----------



## FATC1TY

cavince79 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just mowing, although it's been pretty nice with a mow every 3-4 days and no pgr. Still green!
> 
> 
> 
> Doing better than me... I'm once a week now over (up/down?) in Cobb.
Click to expand...

I'm barely south down in the Coweta/Fayette area. The green is fleeting all around, I'm sure it'll be gone by early next week in most yards.


----------



## ag_fishing

Apparently celebration Bermuda doesn't go dormant until there's actually temps below freezing. All the celebration I have is as green as early summer colors right now in Texas. I'm still having to mow 1-2 times a week just to maintain the .5" length.


----------



## FATC1TY

ag_fishing said:


> Apparently celebration Bermuda doesn't go dormant until there's actually temps below freezing. All the celebration I have is as green as early summer colors right now in Texas. I'm still having to mow 1-2 times a week just to maintain the .5" length.


My front yard is TifTuf and it looks like I've overseeded. I have no seen it stay this green against everyone else this long before. It's faded, but I'm curious if I can manage green almost until time to scalp in the early spring. Probably unlikely!


----------



## Redtwin

@FATC1TY My 419 is still green as well. We had an early cold snap this year but it has been pretty warm the past month or so. I will definitely make it into the new year green.


----------



## ag_fishing

We have 80 degrees for the next 10 days, so it'll definitely be green into the new year


----------



## FATC1TY

Redtwin said:


> @FATC1TY My 419 is still green as well. We had an early cold snap this year but it has been pretty warm the past month or so. I will definitely make it into the new year green.


I'd expect you to stay better than most, but for the 419 to make it, im impressed with the weather here in the SE. A few cold snaps had rain, which I think warmed up the stuff more. I'm hoping to make it into 2022 green-ish.


----------



## Redtwin

It has been really warm lately but I definitely think going into winter at a lower HOC has made a difference in both the Empire Zoysia and the Bermuda.


----------



## DurtEsanch

I watched it being rained on. A nice little sun during Christmas breakfast between storms. Saw the color and wondered why it's still green. Haven't mowed since around Thanksgiving so I guess I can't complain. Keep the green and maybe 1/4 inch growth in a month. Nice part is that we have been getting tons of rain here in CA.


----------



## Jbird95

@CenlaLowell 
Cenla- before I take out a second mortgage, are you seeing results with Luna Sensation?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jbird95 said:


> @CenlaLowell
> Cenla- before I take out a second mortgage, are you seeing results with Luna Sensation?


Well now I'm running 100% Bermuda lawn so it's not as necessary. It's a great fungicide with a low rate usage. You don't have to break the bank, find it on eBay or Amazon. All you have to do is make sure it's not expired. I believe I brought that 32 oz bottle for 125$.

Good luck


----------

